# Cooking from scratch tribe, the original thread, come chat, save and/or learn!



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

There has been so many threads about saving money by cooking from scratch or not. I want to start a tribe so we can share ideas, how to stock your pantry or fridge etc for scratch cooking and what to invest in.

Keep in mind a few of us are true scratch cookers and there are others that are getting there. We are not here to flame or judge or say thats not true scratch cooking and point fingers. Example- some of us grow our own tomatoes and can them at the harvest for sauce later on. Others buy canned tomatoes to make sauce either on sale at Aldi or buy the organic at whole foods for $3. So there is a huge variety of people to share ideas about scratch cooking.

Whether you do this because you love to cook (me), save money (me), are trying to decrease your footprint, (me), or you just want to learn, come join us!


----------



## ekortering (Mar 2, 2004)

I would love to join! At this point I'm the "buy the canned tomatoes at Save A Lot and make my own sauce" gal. My goal is to grow a garden next year and can extra produce, bake our own bread and lunch snacks (cookies, muffins, granola bars, etc), stock a basic pantry and fix simple and healthy meals for my family.

A couple of my favorite cookbooks that fall into this category:

Make A Mix
More with Less
Just Beans


----------



## yukookoo (Sep 23, 2007)

well i try. We do shop at whole foods haha

I have 1 tomato plant, thats what I can fit right now and it has maybe 4 green tomatoes







I am planning on ,aking my own pasta sauce this week. Havent done it before but I was going to buy organic canned tomatoes. Ic ant have any sodium, so they are expensive no salt added blah I wish i had my own tomatoes or enough space for a few plants. Right now we have blueberries, carrots, peppers, lemons and all kinds of herbs .

Because I cant have sodium and DD is one haha I am low on ideas for family meals right now I bake 3 loaves of bread, once a week for sandwiches and "pizza"

Make pasta usually buy the sauce but next week we make it (decided on this before this threat I swear)

Then I make a HUGE pot of lentil/rice soup with potatoes, onions, carrots herbs from the garden and whatever other vegies i got at the farmer's market. DD and DH love this soup and cant get enough. Its waht we eat for dinner all week







sad hahaha but its great and healthy

O i also make cookies once a week usually, sugar, oatmeal, pb not healthy but with no sleep going on over a year now (including pregnancy) i need the sugar!

I make dd's food each meal, vegies, fruit, mixed with whipping cream or yogurt (bought) I buy frozen fruits and vegies mixed with fresh for her also hummus, tortillas, she eats the bread we bake and soup as well, pasta.... but i have to supplement of course. She is thin o and also exclusively bfed all day long and night.

So i would love to hear recipes and whatever other make from scratch. You dont do dinner every night from scratch right???????


----------



## Knittin' in the Shade (Feb 14, 2003)

I'm so in, love this idea!! I do pretty much everything from scratch, except crackers (still haven't found a recipe my boys like!) We've expanded our garden this year so I'm planning to can a lot, and will be supplementing our garden with farmer's market stuff to freeze for winter.

tonight's dinner is cheese quesadillas with homemade corn tortillas, store-bought cheese and sour cream, and fresh pico de gallo with garden tomatoes, onions and cilantro. I think I might do refried black beans too, soaked 'em last night but now I'm feeling lazy, LOL! They're so easy to do though, I really should just make em!

refried beans recipe (vegetarian, low fat)
2 T oil (I use olive)
1 pound black beans, soaked and cooked or 2 cans drained and rinsed
1 oinion, chopped
3-4 garlic cloves, minced
1T cumin
1/2 T chili
2T fresh cilantro, chopped
salt and pepper to taste

sautee garlic and onions in oil over medium heat till onions are translucent
add beans and seasoning, use potato masher to mash beans
turn heat to med low, and let cook for 15-25 minutes
take off ehat, mix cilantro in and serve!
(soooooo good on tortillas with some sour cream!)


----------



## Ruthiegirl (Jun 25, 2004)

I am getting better and better with my 'from scratch' cooking. I spent the last few months getting beans just right. Now I can make refried beans from dried ones and they actually taste good.

This month I am going to commit myself to homemade tortillas. We eat so many wrap-type meals that I spend $10-15 a month on tortillas alone. I can do better that that!

When it cools off in the Fall, I plan on working on bread. But for now, I am sucking it up and paying $2.50 for a loaf of bread. It is just too hot to turn on the oven.


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm in too! I was actually looking around for some scratch cookin recipes and found this! I have this book The New York Times Natural Foods Cookbook by Jean Hewitt and it's awesome!!!!!!! My mama gave it to me and it's the 1972? edition. The pages are so brittle but the ideas in here are fabulous. Was looking for another newer similar book, since this one is out of print.

My latest scratch cooking adventures is homemade bread baking. I have been so intimidated by baking that I hadn't tried until now. I've been making a great Honey Wheat bread that is so yummy. It's pretty simple too, heres the link http://www.tammysrecipes.com/homemade_wheat_bread , I add honey to it to make honey wheat (about 4 tablespoons) and it turns out great, in fact baked 2 this mornin. I didn't make this one up but my name is Tammy, lol.

Anyways, can't wait to see what other ideas come from this tribe!!!


----------



## JayGee (Oct 5, 2002)

How about making yogurt? Can someone clue me in on how to do it?!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JayGee* 
How about making yogurt? Can someone clue me in on how to do it?!

I have a yogurt maker. You need a yeast starter to get going and thats it. I would love to use it still but the amount of yogurt it makes and the amount we consume, the electricity alone would kill me! So no more home made yogurt.

And yes I cook from scratch each and every night.

One thing I am looking for is a great home made baggette bread recipe.
I love to make and bake my own bread. There is something about kneeding that is so theuriputic.

We also started making out own corn tortillas and they are yummy. Do you have a good flour one recipe??


----------



## josybear (Jul 24, 2006)

i want to learn to make cheese. animal, vegetable, miracle got me all excited about it.


----------



## Knittin' in the Shade (Feb 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JayGee* 
How about making yogurt? Can someone clue me in on how to do it?!

yogurt's actually insanely easy to make! I've got one going that started with soem greek yogurt from trader joes (2-3 tablespoons) and then half gallon of whole organic milk (we eat a LOT of yogurt, LOL!) mis them together, and then just put it in a warm spot overnight (I use the oven, it's gas so the pilot light keeps it warm) others I know have had success putting it on top of a heating pad on low, with a towel between the two.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JayGee* 
How about making yogurt? Can someone clue me in on how to do it?!

I just bring a gallon of milk to the boiling point for one minute, let it cool to "warm on the wrist" (115F), mix in 1/2 cup store-bought plain yogurt (or yogurt from my last batch, if making a smaller batch use 2 Tablespoons per quart of milk), and keep it warm for 5-8 hours. I put it in glass storage jars, first. But I've reused the plastic yogurt containers before or just left it in the pot, too. If you have a gas stove, the heat from the pilot light will be enough. I just put my electric one on so that it is barely on, no where near where the temperature numbers. The ideal temp is 110F. You can also just wrap it in a towel to protect from breezes and put it someplace sunny. Homemade yogurt will be thinner than storebought. If that is a problem, you can strain it through cheesecloth (you can also make yogurt cheese that way, add some garlic or spices if you want and strain longer). It will seem a little thicker after you cool it for a few hours.

ETA I'm not sure if the boiling is necessary with modern ultra pasteurized milk. I've never wanted to risk having a batch not turn out by skipping that, lol. My directions are from the Fannie Farmer cookbook.


----------



## jentilla (Nov 18, 2004)

Amy I have to rec the book Artisian Bread in Five Minutes a Day..it's AWESOME! No kneading, but it's bistor/bakery quality bread and so YUM!

Here's how I make the basci recipe:

makes 3 1-1.lb loaves

MIX
2 packets of yeast
1.5 tsp of Kosher Salt
3.5 cups of lukewarm water (nees to be about 120 degrees)

Add 6 cups of unbleached AP flour (I use organic)

Mix well.
Let dough rise in bowl/container for 2 hrs
Put in fridge for up to 2 weeks. Let dough sit in fridge for 3 hrs before first baking. This is a wet dough and you will need to use some flour to shape it.
Do not seal/airtight your container. I put mine in a HUGE cermanic bowl and throw plastic wrap on top.
Let dough rest 20 mintutes before you put it into a 420 degree oven on a baking stone or in a dutch oven. Use a steam pan under for a yummy crispy crust.
We LOVE this bread!


----------



## Knittin' in the Shade (Feb 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JayGee* 
How about making yogurt? Can someone clue me in on how to do it?!

yogurt's actually insanely easy to make! I've got one going that started with soem greek yogurt from trader joes (2-3 tablespoons) and then half gallon of whole organic milk (we eat a LOT of yogurt, LOL!) mis them together, and then just put it in a warm spot overnight (I use the oven, it's gas so the pilot light keeps it warm) others I know have had success putting it on top of a heating pad on low, with a towel between the two.


----------



## Knittin' in the Shade (Feb 14, 2003)

just got mother earth news in the mail today and there's a great article (with easy recipes) on cheesemaking - thought it was very timely


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

I'll join!!

We do a fair amount of canning ourselves, but I also buy minimally processed foods to create our own 'nearly scratch' foods!

Our fav from scratch meal lately is bean burritos (and NO we don't make the cheese ourselves!







). We use the hillbilly housewife tortilla recipe but make it half whole wheat and half white flour. We use pinto beans that we canned ourselves from dry beans and make them into refried beans. We like to add in cheese at the table (due to Molly Anne's dairy allergy) and top with homemade canned salsa. Yummy!


----------



## Joyfulspring (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *josybear* 
i want to learn to make cheese. animal, vegetable, miracle got me all excited about it.

Me, too - the book was great! I also got the Mother Earth mag a couple of weeks ago (had a chapter from the book and some recipes) and that made me think it was doable at home. I checked out Home Cheese Making, by Ricki Carroll from the library rather than buy it, and started reading through it.

I'm motivated, just have to buy the initial ingredients to get started. It always seems that projects like this, frugal as they are in the long run, cost a nice big of change to get started. And since I've been in the middle of canning, that's been where I've been putting my extra funds (canner, jars, lids, etc). Dh has asked me to hold off, since I also spent a bundle starting a garden this year.


----------



## holidaymama (Aug 22, 2007)

Well we are suburbanites with a small...or I could say no yard so a garden for me is not in the cards in this house...we are planning on moving hopefully in a year back to MN or SD and I want some land so that I can really cook from scratch...I dream of a big garden, chickens for meat and eggs, some goats for milk, maybe a pig and cow, even maybe some sheep for wool.

Anyway, for now I make everything from scratch...using grocery store supplies!

Probably my favorite thing to make is pizza...I love my dough! It's just basically the dough used for my bread! Does anyone have a great recipe for pizza sauce? I can't seem to ever get the seasonings right so I have resorted to store bought.

I don't buy any convience foods...I guess except crackers...but I would like to try making graham crackers! And the occasional box of Annies mac and cheese...it makes me sick though thinking about it









I am going to soak in all of the ideas and recipes.


----------



## nadia105 (Jul 16, 2003)

Amy, I second the Artisan Bread in 5 Minutes a Day book, it was really good!

I'm also looking for a good cracker recipe, my kids are cracker mongers!

I'm Nadia, SAHM to 3 kids and while I can and do cook, I would like to do it more to save us money and to eat healthier as well. I want to get back to baking bread (maybe using the Artisan Bread book







) and I am hoping to start canning this year too. I don't have my garden in yet, but there are some plants 50% off at a store near me, so I might try to get it in yet.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Well I definitely am not as industrious as some on here, but I do cook from scratch most nights. I make my own Caeser salad dressing almost nightly(while being pg got a craving that has not left, gotta have the Caeser). I am great at baking bread, but right now 2 things are keeping me from doing that. First it's about 100 at my house right now, and the oven is not going on. Second-it's more for just enjoying, my DH will not make sandwiches with homemade bread, it's not "soft" enough for his p.b & j, that's fine with me.

I would say I am another person who makes homemade foods using store purchased ingredients.

I'm here to see if anyone can steer me in a good direction for homemade pasta, I was given the pasta attachment for my KitchenAid by my neighbor, and I would love to make raviolis or something yummy.

I have been making more homemade things, but I am going to continue to get my tortillas from the tortilliaria, they are just like the ones in Mexico and they are so good. Speaking of Mexican food, does anyone know how to make _authentic_ red enchilada sauce and cabbage pico de gallo? Those two things are my favorite.







:. Thanks.


----------



## BananaBreadGirl (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
I am great at baking bread, but right now 2 things are keeping me from doing that. First it's about 100 at my house right now, and the oven is not going on. Second-it's more for just enjoying, my DH will not make sandwiches with homemade bread, it's not "soft" enough for his p.b & j, that's fine with me.

Totally agree with you on the bread for both reasons (maybe it's because I'm in eastern WA too...it's so hot!). I just can't make a pb and j with thick slices of sourdough. I just use it for breakfast/snack with jelly or cream cheese. Maybe non-sourdough would be better for "regular" use.

I especially like making the following things from scratch: granola, refried beans, veggie burgers, bread and buns, yummy jam, baked goods that use local or garden fruit.

I would like to get better at making healthy (and portable) snack food from scratch. Like granola bars.

I also hope to do canning for the first time this year: tomato things (spag. sauce, plain tomatoes, salsa), beans, maybe some fruit.


----------



## babycarrier (Apr 2, 2004)

I love this thread! I do a lot of from scratch cooking. We have a garden that produces well, but come middle of winter I am buying canned tomatos for sauces and cooking. Always mean to get more of it in the freezer, but find that we just cook it up and have friends over.

This thread has got me thinking about getting back to baking bread and learning how to make flour tortillas. I used to do much of our baking, but got out of the habit. Time to restart!

Our new favorite for chicken has been to saute some chicken breasts and then chunk it up. With this I add a large onion thinly sliced, some garlic minced and cook through. Then I add some coconut milk (using canned) and some diced up chili peppers or jalapenos whichever I have on hand, Add to this a good curry spice mixture and heat through. Add diced tomato if I've got it. When it is almost done, wilt some spinach over the top. Served on brown rice or alone - it is fantastic!


----------



## umbrella (Jul 25, 2002)

When I make yogurt at home, I add just a little bit of sugar (a teaspoon to a tablespoon, depending on how big a batch), and some powdered milk. That may be 1/3 to a 1/2 cup.

I have one of those incubators with the little jars. I like it a lot. Very easy. Plus, I like the jars.


----------



## HappiLeigh (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BananaBreadGirl* 
I especially like making the following things from scratch: granola, refried beans, veggie burgers, bread and buns, yummy jam, baked goods that use local or garden fruit.

Does your homemade granola have clusters? I've been making my own lately, and although it's quite good, it doesn't chunk up like the store-bought stuff. And I admit, I kind of liked the clusters. I haven't experimented enough to see what I need to do to get clusters--I'm guessing more sticky stuff (maybe more honey?) and a lower, slower bake. Anyone know?

I'll sub to this thread. I cook from scratch, and I do almost all of our bread and I've just recently started doing our yogurt. I don't have room for much of a garden (although my five tomato plants are looking good!), but I do can and freeze food from the farmer's market. This past week I made homemade whole wheat pitas from scratch for the first time and was very pleased. Yummy and easy too!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

granola - I have had more luck with corn syrup than honey. honey always stays soft in granola. I don't use corn syrup any more but you may want to try some other sticky stuff and see what works.

I make my granola in a skillet and pour the sticky stuff in (oh brown sugar is good) while the pan is still really hot. then it gets crunchy as it cools.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm slowly starting to make more and more food from scratch. DH and I made our first raisin bread a few weeks ago and it came out great! We found a wonderful website called theFreshLoaf with lots of instructions and pictures







Our garden didn't work out so well this year (first real try) so we buy most supplies from the grocery store.

I hear that pizza dough is one of the easiest things to make so we'll try that next. Does anyone have a good recipie? We're going to try oatmeal cereal bars this week too. DS1 loves to help cook, we made lemon and chive potatoe salad today and he gets so excited to eat things that we make.


----------



## mountainsun (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi all! I cook mostly from scratch, but do have some convenience stuff on hand for when I am running behind schedule.

On the menu for this week is our adventure in homemade flour tortillas.







: I found a good recipe and will post if anyone is interested! We eat a wrap almost everyday for lunch, so I have decided the store bought tortillas have to go.

Also ~ granola. I have been making granola for years becuase dh loves to take it to work for snacking. I do half honey/ half maple syrup for sweetner and safflower oil. Always clumps









Cant wait to read and learn more!

And am going to try out the bl bean refried bean recipe - thanks!


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Great idea!

I cook and bake mostly from scratch. I'll use canned products as an ingredient... not very often as an actual recipe component (I use canned tomato sauce to make my own homemade enchilada sauce). I buy our sandwich bread as we have great artisanal bread locally and I enjoy supporting local business. I make all the rest of our bread products from scratch. All of our meals are from scratch unless you consider using things like canned tomatoes and jarred sundried tomatoes taboo. I don't have the garden space to provide all the food for my family year round. I also make all of our grain dishes from scratch... rice, couscous, bulghur, etc. I make bean dishes from dried beans, although I keep canned beans in my extensive pantry and will use them occasionally if I haven't thought ahead far enough.

I don't make our own yogurt... my dh is from Turkey where yogurt is a major staple of the diet and I would spend most of my time making yogurt if I had to keep him flush in yogurt, not to mention dd. We go through more than a gallon of plain yogurt per week and I cook a lot with yogurt as an ingredient.

I have a nice garden, although this year will have no broccoli (darn rabbits!!) that sustains us during the summer/fall with enough to put up as well. I have 4 farmer's markets within a few miles of me, so we also get a lot of produce there.

I don't really make snacks because our snacks are almost exclusively fruit (fresh and dried), nuts, & dairy products . Fruit is probably my single greatest expenditure in my food budget. Definitely above meat (because we buy meat by the entire animal or side of animal). We do buy a bag of all-natural chips occasionally and we'll get granola bars every once in a while. Dd likes Annie's bunny crackers and we eat commercial cereal.

We have about a 1-year supply of foods in our pantry. 80% of that is commercially canned products this time of year and 20% is homemade. In 4 months, those numbers will be reversed. I have a dehydrator, my beautiful All-American 25 qt. canner, and two freezers that hold lots of frozen veggies and a side of beef and pig (although right now we have only about 40% of that left, as we get our meat in the fall).

I probably cook as much from scratch as I ever will. As it is, I spend an average of about 4 hours per day in the kitchen as it is. When canning season starts, it'll be 12 hours per day for a while. I absolutely LOVE cooking. My waistline shows it.







I am not very talented in other things, but cooking is something that I have a knack for and is my creative outlet. Especially ethnic dishes. Turkish, Indian, Northern African, French, German, (not much Asian), Mediterranean... we love them all, including dd. I am going to enjoy this thread!


----------



## StormySar (Jul 21, 2006)

Great idea!

I'm a grow and can it yourself type of girl. Every day I question the things I do and ask 'can I make this myself? Can I do this myself?'

I have a blog on scratch cooking at http://scratchcooking.wordpress.com Each recipe is made using bare basic ingredients (flour, milk, veggies, eggs, etc.) and if a recipe calls for soemthing that is not a bare basic ingredient a recipe for that not so bare and basic ingredient is/will be included.

It's a new work in progress, but so far seems to be helping people. I'm adding recipes from my master cookbook and that thing is huge by now so I'll have plenty to add over the coming however long 

This year my garden has over 30 tomato plants, over 3 or 4 rows of carrots, tons of peas, green beans, squash (acron, butternut, yellow and zucchini), pumpkins, watermelon, beets, onions, leeks, lettuce, spinach, broccoli, green pepper, jalepeno, herbs, corn, strawberries, cucumbers and I know i'm forgetting a lot. My goal is to #1 have enough fresh veggies for my kids to graze on till their hearts are content, enough for me to cook with fresh, enough to can or freeze (to last until next harvest, ideally), and enough for me to put out in front of my home for my community and have available as gifts over the holidays. We live in a very low income area and surprisingly I don't see any gardens... The Lord is putting a ministry on my heart for next year to help my community learn to garden, cook from scratch and become more self sufficient/save money. I don't know how that is going to form yet - still waiting on Him for the next step but i'm excited to see where it goes.

By this time next year I will hopefully be not so grocery store dependent. We are gathering supplies now for meat rabbits, will keep a couple hens for eggs, and when I garden I do it big so *hopefully* I'll only ever need things like milk, flour and basic pantry items that I can't do on my own. Ideally we'll go to the grocery store once every few months. Freeze a coupe months worth of milk, store a couple months worth of flour and other necessities. From what I hear it's a time consuming task to grow your own grains then prepare them for grinding then making flour so I think I can make better use of my garden space and just buy flour. We just moved, so I don't have anything left over from my garden last year (it was too small), wasn't able to put an early garden in this year for early produce, and had a lot of things to do around our new house so haven't had time, resources or money to get involved in raising our own meat... But by this time next year hopefully we'll be doing better, providing the weather is cooperative for a garden and whatnot!

Holy cow i'm rambling!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Yay!!! I am so glad to see so many here!







:

I will try that bread book. I bought baggettes from the farmers market near our house yesterday so I should be good for a few days, but heck, I have this awesome stove so I should make my bread!!!!

Last night I had HOOTOWLS (husband out of town or working late) supper club. A bunch of us get together without the guys and have a potluck. The kids all eat and we all eat. DH is studying for an exam for a certification so he encouraged me to join. Anyhow, I put out some pasta and a defrosted piece of chicken in the fridge. He was very happy to make up a pasta dish with whatever assortment of fresh veggies etc we had in the fridge.

I do keep canned items on hand that are store bought-

bamboo shoots
water chestnuts
olives of all sorts
refried beans for in a pinch
tuna
assortments of pastas (dh loves to make the home made version though!)
tomato paste
pizza sauce

Does anyone have a recipe for tomato paste? I will have plenty of tomatoes in another month or so to play with so do share!

pizza sauce- I am all over the board with a good recipe. I have made several and bought several, usually whats on huge sale. We make pizza almost every Friday night. The dough is easy to make and my girls love making their own pizza. Funny the whole thing gets consumed by them.
I make a different one every week. You never know what it will have on it! My favorite the last month or so: sauce, dried figs, prussiotto ham, and blue cheese and top w mozzella. Yummm!

Granola, we get the wholesale Tierra Farms granola but I would love to make my own that tasty.

I also use yogurt for not only every morning at breakfast, but for salad dressings, cooking and dips. I have the yogurt maker but its little jars and they would be gone in no time! But I might try to start some just to see how much we use and how quickly...


----------



## BananaBreadGirl (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappiLeigh* 
Does your homemade granola have clusters? I've been making my own lately, and although it's quite good, it doesn't chunk up like the store-bought stuff. And I admit, I kind of liked the clusters. I haven't experimented enough to see what I need to do to get clusters--I'm guessing more sticky stuff (maybe more honey?) and a lower, slower bake. Anyone know?

My granola is chunky. My "recipe" is a combination of recipes I've seen. It goes like this.

*7 c. dry ingredients* (mostly oatmeal, can use some what bran, nuts, seeds, cinnamon)
*1 to 1 1/2 c. wet ingredients* (half sugary, half oil, a bit of vanilla or other flavoring)

mix together. Spread on pan and put on 350 degree oven. Turn oven off and leave granola in overnight or for several hours without opening. You can add raisins after it cooks. I like this method because it is quite hard to burn it.

I usually use brown sugar/water mixture, maple syrup, or corn syrup for the sugary glue. My favorite flavor combinations are cinnamon raisin and almond (flavoring and nuts).


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
Speaking of Mexican food, does anyone know how to make _authentic_ red enchilada sauce and cabbage pico de gallo? Those two things are my favorite.







:. Thanks.

I guess this is authentic. The recipe is from my MIL who is mexican. For enchiladas, I use a big can of tomato sauce and a soup can size of tomato sauce. Pour the big one into the blender, add one onion and as many jalapenos as you want, depending on how spicy you want it. Add garlic and blend until smooth. My MIL layers enchiladas like lasagna. Sauce, tortillas, chicken, cheese, sauce etc.... It makes them so muche asier to make if you are not sitting there trying to roll up individual enchiladas. I have no idea about cabbage pico.
Gossamer


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Gossamer-does she put any cinnamon in it? I know that some put that in as an ingredient.


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

Nope, no cinnamon. Now my MIL is from Vera Cruz which is much farther south than most people think of.


----------



## anjelika (May 16, 2004)

Subbing for ideas


----------



## yukookoo (Sep 23, 2007)

maybe this would go better in meal planning but can someone post a menu for a week or so? I really want to make things that are very cheap yet healthy and fairly easy as I have a 1yo who wont entertain herself for long. Right now we are just doing soup and bread and pasta. So pizza, sandwiches, mac and cheese, pasta sauce and pasta. DH pretty much eats soup and sometimes canned soups and crackers.....

I do chicken once in a while but the freerange/organic stuff I like is so expensive.....


----------



## yogafeet (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm in! I love to cook and although I am not the primary cook in our household (dh cooks from scratch every night) I have a say in what we eat and buy. I cook more for pleasure than for everyday.
That said, I currently have black and white beans soaking so I can make a nice bean salad for the weekend's lunches.
I am vegan and try to do as much organic as I possibly can.

I am dying to get that artisan bread book! I have been considering taking bread baking up as a hobby.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yukookoo* 
I do chicken once in a while but the freerange/organic stuff I like is so expensive.....

I buy them as a whole chicken, cut up pieces and freeze, then take the bones etc and make a huge huge vat of stock. I bought two organic whole chickens at costco last week for less than $20.

As far as menu, I print out a month calendar and tape to the fridge door. We plan our dinner menu on that and pencil in for a 3-5 day forward plan. That way you can change but still have the ingredients/supplies on hand. I also ink in set plans such as out of town, dinner out etc.

I have noticed, when you plan out, you have an abudance. Leftovers are reserved for dh to take to work the next day and we also eat them for lunch as well. Otherwise Lunch is mainly hot dogs, lunch meat, mac n cheese (home made from scratch) casadillas, beefy nachos etc.

When we have a rather large collection of chicken bones, I throw them in a huge stock pot, add old celery and the leaves, onion, a carrot, spices, and salt and pepper. Cover it with plenty of water, bring to a boil, skim off the stuff on top and then cook on low for a while, then simmer for hours and reduce reduce reduce. After straining and cooling, I freeze into 1 cup, 2 cup and 4 cup portions. It gives the house a nice aroma and I have all the stuff on hand anyhow.


----------



## Knittin' in the Shade (Feb 14, 2003)

we do enchiladas often, I love them! My red enchilada recipe is:

1 quart or large can of crushed tomatoes
2 cloves garlic, crushed
1 onion, chopped
2-3T chili powder
1 jalapeno, chopped fine
1 cup shredded cheese

sautee the onions and garlic till soft, add tomatoes, stir to mix. Add chili and jalapenos, mix well. Turn low, simmer for 15-20 minutes, then take off heat and use stick blender/food processor/blender to mix and chop. Add 1/2 cup cheese and mix. If doing meat or beans, set aside 1 cup sauce, then add meat/beans to rest. Roll in tortillas (or layer like lasagna) and pour remaining sauce and cheese over top. bake at 350 for 20 minutes or so.


----------



## Knittin' in the Shade (Feb 14, 2003)

This is the first week in a while that I haven't had a set meal plan, but I'm trying to use up random things in my kitchen so wanted to just be loosey-goosey about what we have for dinner. Tonight we're having grilled veggies (broccoli rabe, mushrooms and eggplant from the farmer's market, tomatoes and onions from my garden and red pepper and zucchini from a friend's garden) on foccacia that I've got in the oven right now. It smells SOOOOO good I'm going to have to seriously restrain myself from eatng a hunk of it when it comes out of the oven.

Foccacia recipe (adapted from King Arthur's 200th Anniversary Cookbook) also makes great pizza dough!

1 1/4 cup warm water
1 tablespoon stevia or honey (or sugar, but if using sugar bump water to 1 1/3 cup)
1 T yeast
4-5 cups flour (I use 1/3 unbleached all purpose, 1/3 white whole wheat and 1/3 whole wheat)
1 T salt
1/4 cup olive oil
optional: fresh or dried herbs: basil, rosemary, oregano; and onions for top
salt for top

mix water, yeast and sweetner till dissolved
add 1 cup flour, mix well
add salt and oil and another cup flour, mix
add remaining flour in 1/2 cup increments, mixing well after each addition
when dough begins to hold together well, turn out onto lightly floured surface and knead, adding remaining flour as needed
add herbs if using and incorporate well
shape in ball, put in lightly greased bowl until doubled in size
After rising, turn out onto floured board and cut/shape as desired (for foccacia, I divide the dough in half and shape into flatish round discs)
put on baking stone, cookie sheet or foil
dimple the surface of the dough with your fingertips, then brush liberally with olive oil. sprinkle with salt, herbs and/or onions as desired
allow to rest from 10-30 minutes, depending on the time you've got
preheat oven to 475
bake for 15-20 minutes

For pannini-style sandwiches, I do this in rectangles instead of rounds, and then slice it in half horizontally (like sandwich buns)
we'll be grilling the veggies tonight for the sandwiches, so I'll brush the insides of the bread with olive oil once it's cut and put them ont he grill to crisp up a bit


----------



## nadia105 (Jul 16, 2003)

Jilian, my favorite pizza crust recipe is the one on the side of the Bob's Red Mill bag, it's super easy and tastes great







.


----------



## homefrontgirl (Oct 17, 2006)

I'll join in.

I realized the other day when I reorganized my pantry that I have lots of ingredients and not much "food."









This last winter my project was homemade marshmallows. They we're so much fun and when I brought them to work everyone was like "you can make marshmallows at home?"

Anyway, this summer the project is going to be potstickers. Anyone have a recipe? I want to make hundreds for my new-to-me deep freeze for quick dinners or to give as gifts to my fellow over-worked moms at holiday time.

Great thread!


----------



## nadia105 (Jul 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homefrontgirl* 
I'll join in.

I realized the other day when I reorganized my pantry that I have lots of ingredients and not much "food."









This last winter my project was homemade marshmallows. They we're so much fun and when I brought them to work everyone was like "you can make marshmallows at home?"

Anyway, this summer the project is going to be potstickers. Anyone have a recipe? I want to make hundreds for my new-to-me deep freeze for quick dinners or to give as gifts to my fellow over-worked moms at holiday time.

Great thread!

Okay, I have to know how you make homemade marshmallows!


----------



## homefrontgirl (Oct 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nadia105* 
Okay, I have to know how you make homemade marshmallows!

Here's the recipe that turned out to be my favorite. I've done both the strawberry and the vanilla.

Two things that I highly recommend you have are a stand mixer and a candy thermometer. You can make marshmallows from scratch without them, but it's not as fun and you might burn out a hand-held mixer.

Really the flavors/shape combinations are endless with these which you can't get with a bag of Stay-Puffed. Just one more reason I love to cook from scratch!







:


----------



## nadia105 (Jul 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homefrontgirl* 
Here's the recipe that turned out to be my favorite. I've done both the strawberry and the vanilla.

Two things that I highly recommend you have are a stand mixer and a candy thermometer. You can make marshmallows from scratch without them, but it's not as fun and you might burn out a hand-held mixer.

Really the flavors/shape combinations are endless with these which you can't get with a bag of Stay-Puffed. Just one more reason I love to cook from scratch!







:

Thanks! I have a Kitchen Aid, but not the thermometer, that would be easy enough to pick up. My kids would love this!


----------



## siennaflower (Aug 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
I make my own Caeser salad dressing almost nightly(while being pg got a craving that has not left, gotta have the Caeser).

I loves me some Caesar dressing! Care to share your recipe, pretty, pretty please?


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh of course, it is egg free because I had to have it literally _every_ day while pregnant. Although I just changed it up a little recently, but here are both versions.

Caeser Salad Dressing

1/2 a large lemon juiced and zested
1 clove garlic(not a huge one) grated or minced finely
1 teaspoon dijion mustard
salt and pepper to taste
about a 1/4 cup EVOO
now I also add a about 2 teaspoons-1tablespoon mayo

mix all ingredients except olive oil in bowl, slowly drizzle in oil while mixing with a fork, once it's mixed toss with romaine, parmesan and croutons. Viola yummy Ceaser.

I'm sure you can add other ingredients that are common in other Caeser dressings, worchestershire sauce or anchovie paste, but this is good. It my adaptation of Deborah Madison's in Vegetarian Cooking for Everyone, so if you have that you can reference there. HTH. Oh and BTW I am making it tonight, Chicken Caeser-yummy.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

This is the one I have written down that I have been using for years. Not sure where I got it.

2 anchovy fillets, rinsed and finely chopped
2 large garlic cloves, finely chopped
1 large egg
1 large egg yolk
2 tablespoons freshly squeezed lemon juice
1 dash Worcestershire sauce
1/4 cup olive oil (important to not use extra-virgin because it's too strong)

Chop anchovies and garlic and grind into a paste with the flat of the knife. Whisk egg, egg yolk, lemon juice and Worcestershire together with anchovy and garlic paste until smooth. While whisking, drizzle in olive oil until emulsified. Season with salt and pepper to taste.

A chef friend of mine said that if you are worried about the eggs, you can whisk all of the ingredients (before the olive oil addition) over a double-boiler set to a very, very low temp to slightly cook the mixture without loosing the creaminess. I've never tried that.


----------



## greenegirl (Jun 13, 2006)

I used to cook a lot, but have been doing almost no cooking at all since I started law school last fall. Our diet has pretty much turned into crap as a result. I really need to figure out my schedule so I can start doing some cooking again.

Someone up thread asked for a *pasta recipe*. I haven't made pasta in a while, but it really is easy! This is how I make pasta if it is ultimately going to be noodles; if you are going to stuff the pasta (like ravioli), you only need 1/2 the amount.

For each adult size portion, you need 1 Cup flour, 1 egg, a little bit of oil and a pinch of salt and perhaps a little water. I have a granite slab I use as a work surface, so use make pasta on that surface. But you can make it in a bowl. Form a well in the center of the flour, put the egg in the well and drizzle in a little oil and a pinch of salt. With a fork, start mixing the egg into the flour. When the dough is stiff enough, start mixing it with your hands and kneading it. When it is well mixed, wrap in plastic wrap and allow to rest for an hour before rolling it out and shaping it as desired.

Pasta dough is *very* stiff -- stiffer than bread dough. If you make it too sticky, it will be difficult to roll it out properly.

If you do not want to use eggs, you can use water. An egg is equivalent to about 1/4 cup of water. You can blend fresh herbs into the liquid before mixing it into the pasta before mixing it in with the flour.

Homemade pasta cooks much quicker than dried -- usually only a couple minutes in boiling water.


----------



## siennaflower (Aug 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
Oh of course, it is egg free because I had to have it literally _every_ day while pregnant. Although I just changed it up a little recently, but here are both versions.

Caeser Salad Dressing

1/2 a large lemon juiced and zested
1 clove garlic(not a huge one) grated or minced finely
1 teaspoon dijion mustard
salt and pepper to taste
about a 1/4 cup EVOO
now I also add a about 2 teaspoons-1tablespoon mayo

mix all ingredients except olive oil in bowl, slowly drizzle in oil while mixing with a fork, once it's mixed toss with romaine, parmesan and croutons. Viola yummy Ceaser.

I'm sure you can add other ingredients that are common in other Caeser dressings, worchestershire sauce or anchovie paste, but this is good. It my adaptation of Deborah Madison's in Vegetarian Cooking for Everyone, so if you have that you can reference there. HTH. Oh and BTW I am making it tonight, Chicken Caeser-yummy.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *velochic* 
This is the one I have written down that I have been using for years. Not sure where I got it.

2 anchovy fillets, rinsed and finely chopped
2 large garlic cloves, finely chopped
1 large egg
1 large egg yolk
2 tablespoons freshly squeezed lemon juice
1 dash Worcestershire sauce
1/4 cup olive oil (important to not use extra-virgin because it's too strong)

Chop anchovies and garlic and grind into a paste with the flat of the knife. Whisk egg, egg yolk, lemon juice and Worcestershire together with anchovy and garlic paste until smooth. While whisking, drizzle in olive oil until emulsified. Season with salt and pepper to taste.

A chef friend of mine said that if you are worried about the eggs, you can whisk all of the ingredients (before the olive oil addition) over a double-boiler set to a very, very low temp to slightly cook the mixture without loosing the creaminess. I've never tried that.

Thank you both!! I will have to try them









ETA: Does anyone here buy whole chickens instead of parts? I have been stocking up and freezing them and have run into an issue. When I try to thaw them, they take days in the fridge. With meat I throw it into a sink with some water, but for chicken I'm a little hesitant to do so because I don't want it sitting out too long. Is there another method to this?


----------



## happyhats (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm pretty new to making from scratch but I'm getting more and more committed and enthused. My main motivation is that I want my child to have the ability to cook for him/herself without relying on boxes and cans. My mom was always a box and can kinda person, and I'm trying to move away from that. The thing is, my mom really did mean for us to eat healthy, but she didn't really seem to understand that canned green beans have all the vitamins sucked out and a lot of sodium sucked in. I think it's a cycle I really want to make. Thankfully hubby likes to cook, and I like constantly learning new things.


----------



## HappiLeigh (Mar 30, 2005)

Amy1st, my yogurt-maker doesn't have the little cups--it came with a great big 2-quart tub, but I've been making it in 1-quart mason jars to avoid the plastic.

To those wondering about pizza crust, I like this recipe. I got tired of the one we'd been using, from I forget what cookbook, and started making some that I found online. This has been my favorite, and I totally fudge on rising times and it's still fine.


----------



## MJ13 (Jun 10, 2007)

I LOVE this thread







:

We're probably about 80% from scratch and I'm also asking myself everyday if I could be making something else. I've always loved to cook and was lucky enough to have a mother who is a wonderful cook and taught me so much. We have a small garden this year and next year it will be much bigger. We just didn't have time this spring with a new (very early) baby.

DD is allergic to all things dairy







: and I grew up on a farm so I was used to cooking with a lot of milk and butter and I've had to change it all to soy and find a lot of new recipes.

I've recently mastered flour tortillas - but I need to branch out and add some variety to them. My mom makes spinich tortillas and a tomato kind (note to self - get recipes from mom







) And I do make a mean hotdog/hamburger roll!

My biggest things right now are snacks. DD loves the annies bunnies. DH & I love pretzels. And I can make soft pretzels - but not the hard ones. ( I do make cookies and cakes from scratch - but as far as easy just grab and run snacks... ) And I'm still using black beans in a can







. I hate beans so when I make them for DH & DD I like it to be as painless as possible.









PS -Thanks for the marshmallow recipe. I would have never thought of that!


----------



## melshanezach (Mar 2, 2006)

I love to cook from scratch! I don't have as much time latley with a 4mo, 2yo and 4yo under foot. Anyway I wanted to post my Cabbage Pico de gallo recipe. Okay not a measured resipe so just add how ever much you like of each thing.
1. Shredded cabage
2. green onions (all of it, even the green stem)
3. Jalapeno
4. garlic
5. cilantro
6. Diced tomato
7. Salt
8. Lime juice
Yummy with chips or in a 7 layer dip.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks to those who replied to my calls for pasta, enchilada sauce and cabbage pico de gallo. One question on the pico de gallo, do you use pickled jalepeno? My step sis made it once and her recipe was basically the same as yours, only she used pickled jalepenos. Yummmm, we are having tacos tonight I may have to whip some up.


----------



## Knittin' in the Shade (Feb 14, 2003)

the recipe posted is pretty much identical to the one I use, and I use fresh jalapenos when I've got them - otherwise it's pickled. I prefer the fresh, though


----------



## ~sweet pea~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
I'm here to see if anyone can steer me in a good direction for homemade pasta, I was given the pasta attachment for my KitchenAid by my neighbor, and I would love to make raviolis or something yummy.

I have a great Williams Sonoma recipe book just on pasta. It has a good basic pasta recipe and instructions on making ravioli, tortellini, spinach pasta, etc. Your Kitchen Aid attachment will be a lifesaver. My grandmother used to make pasta with the old-fashioned hand-crank machine. That was hard work!

If you've never made pasta before, you might want to try something simpler, like fettucine. The first time I made pasta, I made ravioli (butternut squash & sage filling). It's a lot more work than making "regular" pasta and it made me associate making pasta with "too much work."


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *holidaymama* 
Well we are suburbanites with a small...or I could say no yard so a garden for me is not in the cards in this house... bought.


That's what I thought, too! We live on a tiny urban lot, but did put in square foot gardens. You can see them here:

http://www.retroragswi.com/2008Garden.htm

I need to update with July photos, so you can actually see some of the plants.


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 

I also use yogurt for not only every morning at breakfast, but for salad dressings, cooking and dips. I have the yogurt maker but its little jars and they would be gone in no time! But I might try to start some just to see how much we use and how quickly...

I have 4 of these:

http://www.ultimate-weight-products....M9&QTS=froogle

I was making more yogurt, but now I only make 2 at a time since we use only raw milk and I just don't have enough milk (11 gallons isn't enough for us).

Wide mouth mason jars fit perfectly. So I heat up 6 cups of milk to 180 degrees. I cool it to 115 degrees then add sugar, vanilla and about a half cup of plain Seven Star yogurt as starter. I let it stay warm for 4-5 hours depending on how thick it is. We aren't much for super tart yogurt.

I was using 2 Donvier yogurt makers that each had 8 little cups, but that was filling up my dishwasher too fast.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Both a cooking from scratch and a frugality question. I am in *LOVE* with using shallots instead of onions for so many of my recipes. I particularly enjoy them floured and sauteed to put on my garlic mashed potatoes. The problem is that they are quite expensively sold like 2 or 3 to a mesh bag at T.J. or other grocery stores. At one point, I found them at Costco (large bag) for a good price, but they no longer carry them. Does anyone have ideas of good places to buy shallots in bulk?


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

We cook nearly everything from scratch... Although some things I have found it a waste of my time. Actually like wheat tortillas. It was so much time for me to get them all good and flat, and I can get them for so cheap here. But the scratch ones do taste SO much better - see now, I'm getting hungry for scratch ones, I may have to go make some!

that's funny about whoever said they only cook bread in the Winter, b/c I usually much more enjoy cooking it in the Summer! Mine never rises as well in the Winter - the house is kept fairly cool.

We just got an old hand-crank ice cream maker at a yard sale that the kids are LOVING! I think it's pretty neat too







I made cow's milk ice cream from the $1.49/half-gallon of organic milk at the discount store, but I'm not a huge fan of cow's milk. I make my own soymilk (cost is much better at about 15 cents/half-gallon), so this weekend at my son's 5th birthday party, we're going to have a go at soymilk ice cream!

We hardly ever eat yogurt, but would like to more... I think I'll use all the great yogurt tips and try to make it. I mostly don't buy it because of the cost and the plastic packaging. I think I'll try it next week ... thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## greenegirl (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *root*children* 
I make my own soymilk (cost is much better at about 15 cents/half-gallon)

Please tell us how!!! I've read some of the info on line, but they all involved buying a rather expensive machine. Can you do it with just a pot on the stove? Where do you buy soybeans for making soymilk?


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

Yup, I use a soymilk maker. It was kinda pricey - about $80, I think. I got it 5 years ago, and it still works perfectly. At 2 to 3 uses per week, it paid itself off rather quickly.. I also do rice and almond milk in it







I got it on an open-box discount thing.

When we lived in CO, I ordered the beans from a buyer's club. Now I get them from a good dent n' scratch store when they have the organic ones for super cheap. sorry to disappoint that I'm not grinding the beans myslef


----------



## josybear (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenegirl* 
Please tell us how!!! I've read some of the info on line, but they all involved buying a rather expensive machine. Can you do it with just a pot on the stove? Where do you buy soybeans for making soymilk?

i make soymilk without a machine. it's super labour intensive and doesn't taste great, but i use it for cooking. and ds doesn't know it tastes funny so he drinks it.


----------



## BMG580 (Jun 19, 2007)

sub


----------



## josybear (Jul 24, 2006)

i'm taking this from scratch thing to a whole new level - we're getting rabbits for meat. they'll live in the basement and i'll try to see them as the animal version of my garden and not cute, fuzzy bunnies.
the ultimate in from-scratch - growing all the ingredients yourself.







:


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm trying more "from scratch" cooking. We too have no room for a garden but I'm trying to take advantage of the seasons this year. I have a huge pantry (with plenty of store bought items, but I'm starting to transition







), two freezers and finally access to a pressure canner and a grain mill! I'm in my glory! I've been busy with strawberries this week. I'm also getting ready to put a big order in for wheat berries so I can grind my own wheat. I'm so excited!

I'm loving all these recipes and have copied them for future use. I keep a food blog. It's showing that I'm a work in progress







:. I still have a ways to go, lol! Plus it's a place where I put recipes I want to try, menu plan, food storage and other food related stuff: http://food-simplicity.blogspot.com/


----------



## DaMajha (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh, I love this thread! I've got three loaves of bread in the oven right now. I'm just starting to cook from scratch, and it has been trial and error up to this point, but I'm getting there.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Totally subbing-- I just realized that there's a whole level of cooking from scratch that I didn't know existed!

I'm going to learn alot from you mama's-- most of the 'american food' DH and I eat is not from scratch, 'cause I don't know how to cook it! Most of the indian stuff is, because I grew up watching my mom cook that way.

Think of all the wonderful traditions you are passing down to your family.


----------



## greenegirl (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *josybear* 
i make soymilk without a machine. it's super labour intensive and doesn't taste great, but i use it for cooking. and ds doesn't know it tastes funny so he drinks it.









Hmmmm.... Super labor intensive doesn't sound great since I am in law school. Plus, it is pretty much a miracle that my DH drinks soymilk at all, so I don't want to jeopardize that with something that doesn't taste as good.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *root*children* 
Yup, I use a soymilk maker. It was kinda pricey - about $80, I think. I got it 5 years ago, and it still works perfectly. At 2 to 3 uses per week, it paid itself off rather quickly.. I also do rice and almond milk in it







I got it on an open-box discount thing.

Do you mind sharing the brand of the one you have? I've read several websites and reviews, but not sure who to believe!! I'd love a recommendation from an MDC mama, especially since you've used yours regularly for so long!







PM me if you prefer.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

: that's homemade popcorn, not the expensive movie theater stuff!


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

Sure, I use a soyajoy. I had a friend who did the trial and error work for me (lucky me!), she bought several that ended up breaking or being very hard to clean, or just not working well (not straining well enough usually). So, (at least 5 years ago), this was the best one out there... I don't know that they make new and improved ones often, since a soymilk maker is not exactly a very desirable item









Here's their website, they're on sale today for the holiday actually:
http://www.soymilkmaker.com/

I can't find that they do the "open box discount" any more, darn! Oh, they send you some of that magic cleaner stuff when you buy it. One of friends swears by the stuff, but I've never ahd a problem cleaning the strainer as long as I do it when the pulp is still wet on it (when it dries out, it's VERY hard to clean!)

I've also had friends buy them on ebay, though i don't see any listed right now. I found one at a yardsale last year that was new int eh box for $5, and ebayed it for $50, I think - so you could always keep an eye out for that









Another thought is just to call or email the soyajoy company and ask if they do the "open box discount" anymore. maybe it's just not advertised on the website.

To make it, I jsut soak about 1/2 cup of beans over night, and then pop them into the maker and press start. Once the milk is made, I sweeten it with whatever is convenient (honey, maple syrup, rice syrup, brown sugar, etc.), add a pinch of salt, and then I fortify it using a liquid Calcium, Magnesium Phosphorus liquid that I order from the NFS.


----------



## josybear (Jul 24, 2006)

root*children, does your machine give you the grits to cook with? one of the reasons i make soymilk is that the byproduct, okara, is super healthy and good for cooking with. i might ask for a soymilk maker for my birthday, but only if it doesn't affect the okara.


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

Yup, it saves all the okara in a nice little cup for ya. I use it too., or just compost it when I've already got enough









I bought mine for myself for my birthday one year, since noone buys me presents anymore


----------



## neetling (Jan 24, 2006)

subbing


----------



## nolansmummy (Apr 19, 2005)

Does anyone have a really good pizza crust recipe? I've tried a few, but haven't found one that is easy that i really like.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *josybear* 
i'm taking this from scratch thing to a whole new level - we're getting rabbits for meat. they'll live in the basement and i'll try to see them as the animal version of my garden and not cute, fuzzy bunnies.
the ultimate in from-scratch - growing all the ingredients yourself.







:

Remember to take them outside once or twice a week - they need sunlight for vit D.


----------



## gurumama (Oct 6, 2002)

Someone (maybe here?) mentioned coconut milk "ice cream" and I wanted to share that it's been revolutionary for our dairy-free household.

The recipe is beyond easy, and I use agave nectar to lower the sugar content. You need an ice cream maker (we have an attachment for the kitchenaid mixer, but other makers would work).

2 cans of coconut milk (13.5-14 ounces), HIGHEST fat content you can find.
4-6 tablespoons of agave nectar (your choice to taste)

Then, to make mint ice cream, add 2 tsp. peppermint oil. To make chocolate, add 1/3 c. cocoa powder (raw cocoa powder is divine).

REFRIGERATE the 2 cans of coconut milk for about 8 hours. Pour into a bowl and scrape out the cans. Add agave nectar and whatever else (cocoa, peppermint) for the recipe. Whisk together until well blended.

Add to your ice cream maker per your maker's instructions. Takes about 20-25 minutes in our kitchenaid, and makes 3 pints.

We add a smattering of shaved dark chocolate to the mint ice cream to make "mint chocolate chip".

It costs around $3-$4 for the batch, which is around $1-$1.33 per pint. Commercial coconut milk ice cream at Whole Foods is $4.69 per pint! If you can get a deal on coconut milk the price would be lower.

You CANNOT eat too much of this stuff, by the way. I am a dairy ice cream PIG--I can eat a pint in one sitting. With the coconut milk ice cream, I can't eat more than 1 cup--I get sick as a dog. It's very rich, so a little goes a long way.


----------



## Knittin' in the Shade (Feb 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolansmummy* 
Does anyone have a really good pizza crust recipe? I've tried a few, but haven't found one that is easy that i really like.

the foccacia recipe I posted upthread is a great pizza crust recipe







You don't even have to let it do the doubling rise if you're in a rush - I've let it rise for as little as 1/2 hour and it's still yummy!

And now I'm soooooo making that coconut milk ice cream. yummy!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolansmummy* 
Does anyone have a really good pizza crust recipe? I've tried a few, but haven't found one that is easy that i really like.

this is the one I have used for about 15 plus years.

4 cups bread flour or regular flour combined with:
1 teaspoon salt

1 cup water and 1/4 cup warm water
1 tablespoon of yeast.

In a larger bowl, put the yeast and the 1/4 cup warm water. Let sit about 5-10 minutes. Add a bit of the flour and start mixing up. Keep adding flour until dry then add some water until you kneed up a nice dough. but do not over knead.
Spray another bowl w cooking spray and put dough ball in sprinkle extra flour on it. Cover with a dish cloth and let sit out. After an hour, punch down the dough. Let rise again. Punch down.

I have skipped the rising part many times and the pizza is fine. But the rising really makes the dough tasty. We make this literally every Friday night and the earlier I get the dough going, the better it is.

A varietion- add a cup of wheat flour into the flour recipe and use only 3 cups of the white flour.


----------



## emilys_mom1 (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolansmummy* 
Does anyone have a really good pizza crust recipe? I've tried a few, but haven't found one that is easy that i really like.

This is my favorite:

Ingredients
1 cup flat beer
2 tablespoons butter
2 tablespoons sugar
1 teaspoon salt
2 1/2 cups flour
2 1/4 teaspoons yeast

Directions
1 Put ingredients in bread machine in order recommended by manufacturer. Use dough setting.
2 When machine is completed, remove dough and place in greased bowl. Cover; let rise in a warm place until doubled in bulk. Roll or press in prepared pan. Brush lightly with olive oil. Cover and let stand 15 minutes.
3 Add sauce and toppings. Bake at 400º for 24 minutes or until done and crust is crispy on outside.


----------



## emilys_mom1 (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthiegirl* 
I am getting better and better with my 'from scratch' cooking. I spent the last few months getting beans just right. Now I can make refried beans from dried ones and they actually taste good.

This month I am going to commit myself to homemade tortillas. We eat so many wrap-type meals that I spend $10-15 a month on tortillas alone. I can do better that that!

When it cools off in the Fall, I plan on working on bread. But for now, I am sucking it up and paying $2.50 for a loaf of bread. It is just too hot to turn on the oven.


Please teach me to make tortillas. I want to learn







:


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

: That's all for now.


----------



## MamaChel (Mar 28, 2003)

I've been making more of our bread lately. I have a machine that makes it easier for me to do when we're busy. We inventoried our pantry lately and are working on planning food around what we keep in stock, instead of constantly giving in to cravings. It's been rough b/c we both work, I hold multiple jobs and DH is still recovering from his accident last year.

Yesterday I put a pot of beans on with the bread and put them away when they were finished cooking. We went to a family party and DH has another party this afternoon. I am freezing some of the beans tonight and the rest will be made into refried beans to be served on fry bread tomorrow as tacos. I do make some of our flatbreads but also keep flour tortillas for when I just can't make something.

I have a tortilla press and the kids love to help. I use it for forming corn and flour tortillas and chapati. This week we are planning to experiment with granola making. I love granola but it's very expensive and the ingredients are things I have on hand anyway. When we have the recipe fine-tuned, my stepmom and I are going to make a bunch b/c my sibs love granola too.


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velochic* 
Both a cooking from scratch and a frugality question. I am in *LOVE* with using shallots instead of onions for so many of my recipes. I particularly enjoy them floured and sauteed to put on my garlic mashed potatoes. The problem is that they are quite expensively sold like 2 or 3 to a mesh bag at T.J. or other grocery stores. At one point, I found them at Costco (large bag) for a good price, but they no longer carry them. Does anyone have ideas of good places to buy shallots in bulk?

Do you have a farmer's market in your area? There is a farmer near me who sells in our farmer's market every Saturday and the guy is amazing. He grows shallots, red onion, 3 different kinds of garlic, fingerling potatoes, and heirloom tomatoes. I can't remember what his shallots were going for per pound.


----------



## hmkrueger (Jun 14, 2006)

Subbing -- this is a fantastic thread! I'm somewhere on the spectrum in the middle. No garden (yet), use some cans and don't make my own stock/broth regularly, but I do cook from scratch most nights of the week (usually 6 of 7). I'm in one of those modes or phases right now where I'm doing it at my max, but when I'm pregnant it's a little wifty and our fridge has been broken, so that's made things weird for the last month. One upcoming goal for me is more scratch-made snacks. I currently do a lot of snacks that are nuts, seeds, fruit, yogurt (from a big storebought container), etc. but would like to try my hand at making more bars and getting back into the habit of muffins and quickbreads. Must tread lightly there since I like them a bit too much









Does anyone have a veg*n recipe that makes good non-meat-balls? Could someone share a tried and true corn tortilla recipe? Thank you


----------



## greenegirl (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hmkrueger* 
Does anyone have a veg*n recipe that makes good non-meat-balls?

1 C pecan meal or finely ground nuts (I usually grind pecans myself)
1 C chopped onions
1 Cfine cracker crumbs or bread crumbs
1/2 C grated cheese (can easily be omitted)
1 T parsley flakes
6 eggs beaten (you can not use a powdered egg substitute because it doesn't bind, but I have friends who use ground flax seeds mixed with water. I forget the ratio of flax/water)

OPTIONAL:
Dash of soy sauce
Oregano or Italian Seasoning
Poultry seasoning
Thyme or sage
(Obviously not all of theme; season based on the sauce you plan to use)

Combine all ingredients, form into balls and brown. Bake in oven covered with cream of (something -- mushroom, celery, whatever) soup, spaghetti sauce or brown gravy. Bake at 375 for about 40 minutes.

You can make a huge batch, up to the browning of the non-meat balls. Lay them out on a cookie sheet, so they are just barely touching and put the cookie sheet into the freezer. Once they are frozen solid, you can put them into freezer ziplocs for storage (they won't stick together when you take them out of the freezer if you use this method). You do not have to thaw them before baking. Put in a dish, cover with sauce and bake. It will take longer for them to bake, probably an hour.

This is my grandma's recipe. I have demonstrated this recipe at the Fair and served samples -- people really like it, even if they aren't veg*n.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeydee* 
Do you have a farmer's market in your area? There is a farmer near me who sells in our farmer's market every Saturday and the guy is amazing. He grows shallots, red onion, 3 different kinds of garlic, fingerling potatoes, and heirloom tomatoes. I can't remember what his shallots were going for per pound.

We have 4 within 10 miles - one on Saturday, one on Tuesday, one on Wednesday, and one on Friday... none of them have very good produce yet (I'm in the flooded midwest). I thought there might be somewhere online to buy them in bulk. Hopefully the FM will have some good produce soon. Next year, I'll try to expand my garden even more and include them.


----------



## hmkrueger (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenegirl* 
1 C pecan meal or finely ground nuts (I usually grind pecans myself)
1 C chopped onions
1 Cfine cracker crumbs or bread crumbs
1/2 C grated cheese (can easily be omitted)
1 T parsley flakes
6 eggs beaten (you can not use a powdered egg substitute because it doesn't bind, but I have friends who use ground flax seeds mixed with water. I forget the ratio of flax/water)

OPTIONAL:
Dash of soy sauce
Oregano or Italian Seasoning
Poultry seasoning
Thyme or sage
(Obviously not all of theme; season based on the sauce you plan to use)

Combine all ingredients, form into balls and brown. Bake in oven covered with cream of (something -- mushroom, celery, whatever) soup, spaghetti sauce or brown gravy. Bake at 375 for about 40 minutes.

You can make a huge batch, up to the browning of the non-meat balls. Lay them out on a cookie sheet, so they are just barely touching and put the cookie sheet into the freezer. Once they are frozen solid, you can put them into freezer ziplocs for storage (they won't stick together when you take them out of the freezer if you use this method). You do not have to thaw them before baking. Put in a dish, cover with sauce and bake. It will take longer for them to bake, probably an hour.

This is my grandma's recipe. I have demonstrated this recipe at the Fair and served samples -- people really like it, even if they aren't veg*n.


Awesome recipe, Karen! Thank you! My DH and kids have, um, unusual tastes (w/in my range of family and friend experience) b/c all but 1 love "meat"balls but wouldn't touch a burger or a dog on a bun (some will eat a veg "sausage" but no bun)...Nate's vegan meatballs are a staple, but this is definitely an area where I ask, "Can I make this myself?!"







Thanks again!


----------



## jillywilson (Nov 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momtwice* 







: that's homemade popcorn, not the expensive movie theater stuff!









I'm really just subbing to lurk here, but I had to share a popcorn tip I got from an Alton Brown book. Super easy microwave popcorn: 1/3 cup popcorn into a brown paper lunch bag. Fold down twice and staple twice making sure to leave about 2 inches between staples. As long as the staples don't touch the sides of the microwave, it is totally fine. In my microwave, it takes about 2 minutes and 20 seconds. I try to remove the staples carefully so I can reuse the same paper bag several times. This method was a revelation to me since my older dd's standard after school snack is popcorn and I hate making it on the stove every day. I was looking into getting a hot air popper, but have no room in my tiny kitchen for more stuff.

Also, for all of you bread makers, I love homemade bread, but the problem is that when I take a loaf of bread out of the oven . . . . I EAT A LOAF OF BREAD!







It smells so good and I can't help myself. Everyone comes running and it's gone. If you make it regularly do you get over that and just eat it like store bought which we just use for toast or sandwiches?


----------



## greenegirl (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hmkrueger* 
Awesome recipe, Karen! Thank you! My DH and kids have, um, unusual tastes (w/in my range of family and friend experience) b/c all but 1 love "meat"balls but wouldn't touch a burger or a dog on a bun (some will eat a veg "sausage" but no bun)...Nate's vegan meatballs are a staple, but this is definitely an area where I ask, "Can I make this myself?!"







Thanks again!

np! I should have mentioned, my DH is not veg*n at all and he still likes these!


----------



## hmkrueger (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenegirl* 
np! I should have mentioned, my DH is not veg*n at all and he still likes these!

Same here w/ the DH...mine is to the very carni- side of omni- and he likes the ones I was buying, so I figure if we're all happy it's a meal option to keep in the rotation. I like to make them w/ pasta, in pita w/ a yogurt-style sauce, and in subs. I also saw some kind of sweet recipe that sounded good-ish, but now I can't remember what it was or where I saw it.


----------



## Merf (Mar 19, 2008)

I enjoy making my own bread, tortillas, muffins, etc. I just made pita bread for the first time last week and most of them turned out. I cook mostly from scratch but don't do my own canning, etc. I buy things like tuna, tomato paste and sauce which I use to make my own pizza and spaghetti sauce. We usually just put butter and myzithra cheese on our spaghetti though.


----------



## greenegirl (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *root*children* 
Sure, I use a soyajoy. I had a friend who did the trial and error work for me (lucky me!), she bought several that ended up breaking or being very hard to clean, or just not working well (not straining well enough usually). So, (at least 5 years ago), this was the best one out there... I don't know that they make new and improved ones often, since a soymilk maker is not exactly a very desirable item









Here's their website, they're on sale today for the holiday actually:
http://www.soymilkmaker.com/

I ordered one! I have been buying soymilk at Costco. It is a good price -- just under $1/quart. But according to the soyajoy website, 1 pound of soybeans makes 1.8 gallons (about 7 quarts) of soymilk. The soyajoy website links you to a source for soybeans which, including shipping, works out to $1/pound (which I think is the same price as my local HFS), or about $0.14/quart. Even with additives, it'll probably be about $0.20/quart or so -- a significant savings, especially considering we use about a quart of soymilk every day. It will take less than a year for the machine to pay for itself.

I also ordered the tofu former and coagulant. Have you ever made tofu? I'm not sure if that will pay for itself since I can get tofu for $1/pound at the Asian market, but I thought it would be fun to try and they claim homemade tofu tastes better. In addition, the Asian market is no longer on my way home and I rarely make it to that store any more. At the grocery store, tofu is about $2.50/pound. If you have made tofu, what do you do with the whey?


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velochic* 
We have 4 within 10 miles - one on Saturday, one on Tuesday, one on Wednesday, and one on Friday... none of them have very good produce yet (I'm in the flooded midwest). I thought there might be somewhere online to buy them in bulk. Hopefully the FM will have some good produce soon. Next year, I'll try to expand my garden even more and include them.

Ah, bummer. Well, I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## EmsMom (Dec 13, 2001)

While I will probably never make my own soy milk, I do plenty of scratch cooking. This week I have made chicken broth, vegetable broth, whole wheat sandwich bread, cranberry-walnut bread that I just took out of the oven, tofu burgers, cole slaw, salmon salad (didn't fish for the salmon myself, though!), cookies. Have cooked or cut up lots of vegies and fruit, too. Tonight we are having pinto beans cooked with carmelized onion and apple and seasoned with garlic, cumin and coriander. I ran out of tortillas but I could make some if I get motivated. Tomorrow I will make spaghetti sauce and that will get served with spaghetti and then the leftovers will make either homemade pizze or a baked zit casserole. I enjoy cooking and I certainly enjoy eating what I cook (homemade food tastes great!) and I enjoy the money savings. However, some days I am in the kitchen a good 4 to 5 hours and that is crazy. Although, I have to say that most of what I cook/bake requires little hands-on, just lots and lots of pot and oven checking. So I can knead a little bread, go and play the fiddle while it rises, come back and pop it in the oven, go and play with my kids for awhile. On Tuesday I get a new stove! Our stove is down to just two small burners so I wil be grateful to have four burners again! Also, my kitchen is TINY! I am always amazed by those giant kitchens (where often no one even cooks!). I have thought about renting myself out as a home cook. I come to your kitchen, make a healthy meal, clean up and leave it for you!


----------



## Knittin' in the Shade (Feb 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EmsMom* 
pinto beans cooked with carmelized onion and apple and seasoned with garlic, cumin and coriander.

Must. have. that. recipe. sounds delish!


----------



## EmsMom (Dec 13, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knittin' in the Shade* 
Must. have. that. recipe. sounds delish!


It isn't really a recipe, just something I kind of spontaneously hit upon one night. I cook a thinly sliced onion and garlic in olive oil nice and slow and long until they are very sweet and carmelized. Then I throw in the cooked beans and a chopped up apple, maybe a tsp of cumin and a little coriander(maybe 1/2 tsp?). Salt, too, because I cooked my own beans and they don't have any salt added. (The dry beans were cooked previously and frozen.). Some kind of liquid might be needed in the dish, too. (Broth or maybe liquid from the cooked beans (but I always forget to save it). Excellent in a tortilla but also good with rice or on its own. I think the whole thing is better with black beans but I ran out, so pintos it is..


----------



## hmkrueger (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EmsMom* 
It isn't really a recipe, just something I kind of spontaneously hit upon one night. I cook a thinly sliced onion and garlic in olive oil nice and slow and long until they are very sweet and carmelized. Then I throw in the cooked beans and a chopped up apple, maybe a tsp of cumin and a little coriander(maybe 1/2 tsp?). Salt, too, because I cooked my own beans and they don't have any salt added. (The dry beans were cooked previously and frozen.). Some kind of liquid might be needed in the dish, too. (Broth or maybe liquid from the cooked beans (but I always forget to save it). Excellent in a tortilla but also good with rice or on its own. I think the whole thing is better with black beans but I ran out, so pintos it is..

That really does sound good, EmsMom! I love onions and apples together, esp. caramelized onions! The mulligatawny soup and quick curry I make sometimes also combine apples and onions and mmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Knittin' in the Shade (Feb 14, 2003)

That sounds so good - I'd have never thought to do apples in with beans. I do a lot of beans, cause I love them and the boys do as well. I'm defintiely going to try adding some apples this week







I've got both pintos and black benas in the freeze, so I'm thinking I might do a combo of both, with some brown rice.


----------



## mrsbernstein (Jun 17, 2006)

What a FUN Thread! I am attempting to jump on the "FROM-SCRATCH" bus. My husband and I enjoy cooking, but there are some times when it's just so much easier to eat out.









This morning though, I just want to







: I knew that I had eggs, bisquick and sausage on hand. And I foudn this GREAT recipe online...almost like a quiche...but no crust.







: Husband at 4 'servings'...AND there is some left over for breakfast tomorrow!!!!

I have a KA mixer, and almost NEVER use it. The pizza crust recipes are inspiring me..THANK YOU!

Mrs Bernstein


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

EmsMom said:


> While I will probably never make my own soy milk, I do plenty of scratch cooking. This week I have made chicken broth, vegetable broth, whole wheat sandwich bread, cranberry-walnut bread that I just took out of the oven, tofu burgers, cole slaw, salmon salad (didn't fish for the salmon myself, though!), cookies. Have cooked or cut up lots of vegies and fruit, too. Tonight we are having pinto beans cooked with carmelized onion and apple and seasoned with garlic, cumin and coriander. I ran out of tortillas but I could make some if I get motivated. Tomorrow I will make spaghetti sauce and that will get served with spaghetti and then the leftovers will make either homemade pizze or a baked zit casserole. I enjoy cooking and I certainly enjoy eating what I cook (homemade food tastes great!) and I enjoy the money savings. However, some days I am in the kitchen a good 4 to 5 hours and that is crazy. Although, I have to say that most of what I cook/bake requires little hands-on, just lots and lots of pot and oven checking. So I can knead a little bread, go and play the fiddle while it rises, come back and pop it in the oven, go and play with my kids for awhile. On Tuesday I get a new stove! Our stove is down to just two small burners so I wil be grateful to have four burners again! *Also, my kitchen is TINY! I am always amazed by those giant kitchens (where often no one even cooks!). I have thought about renting myself out as a home cook. I come to your kitchen, make a healthy meal, clean up and leave it for you![/*QUOTE]
> 
> MY BIL works in catering. He will tell stories about going to these multi million dollar homes with stoves that costs thousands and thousands of dollars. The house could be 6-12 months old or older and when they go to use the stove, the instuctions are manual still hanging in the oven. They had one bad incident where the cook didnt look inside and set the oven and a fire started. They now always check all the appliances first now and a good 75% of the time, there are still owners manuals etc still in the ovens or even stuff they left behind from past gigs still in there!!


----------



## sunnylady303 (Sep 17, 2004)

I'm really trying to get on this bandwagon. We've wanted to live this way for a long time but we had hospital stays and then we had to leave our house so we are finally in our own (5 acre!) place (can you say "veggies and fruit and chickens, oh my!" ?). Anyway now money is also a big reason to make scratch stuff. I have been making all my own sandwich bread for the last two weeks and that's going well. I really want to find a recipe for good crusty bread. No luck so far. And I can sympathize with whoever it was who said that about eating the whole loaf when it comes out. We usually go through a loaf in a week, if that, but this last week we ate three loaves.







I guess it just tastes that much better.
We've been making our own pizza for a while. DH loves the crust I make, but I've not been crazy about it. Last night for the first time I made a crispy, thin crust. It was SO good.







:
I want to make tortillas and pasta. And our biggest problem has been snack food. My girls are such big snackers. We're flush with fruit right now (thanks to u-pick) so it's not too bad. I think I'll make some zucchini bread but I need other snack ideas. What do kids eats when you have no store bought snacks?
Great thread!!!


----------



## greenegirl (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenegirl* 
I ordered one! I have been buying soymilk at Costco. It is a good price -- just under $1/quart. But according to the soyajoy website, 1 pound of soybeans makes 1.8 gallons (about 7 quarts) of soymilk. The soyajoy website links you to a source for soybeans which, including shipping, works out to $1/pound (which I think is the same price as my local HFS), or about $0.14/quart. Even with additives, it'll probably be about $0.20/quart or so -- a significant savings, especially considering we use about a quart of soymilk every day. It will take less than a year for the machine to pay for itself.

I went to the HFS this afternoon. Turns out that organic soybeans are only $0.82/pound or about $0.12/quart for soymilk!


----------



## MamaChel (Mar 28, 2003)

My kids eat anything I make. We do popcorn a lot. Also, I do cookies, muffins, granola, etc. Raisins are big here too. I will occasionally make potato chips but that's time consuming. A big favorite here is gulab jamun, minus the spices in the syrup. They will eat what ever is available.


----------



## homefrontgirl (Oct 17, 2006)

Here's a recipe for all you cooking-from-scratch mamas! I found it in a slow cooker book, but have been played around with it for awhile. When it's hot in the kitchen, I make this.

Slow Cooker Granola

4 cups old-fashioned oats
½ cup honey
3 T. vegetable oil
1 tsp. cinnamon
1 cup pecans

Spray the inside of slow cooker with cooking spray. Add all ingredients to the slow cooker and mix all well. Partially cover (I wad some foil on the rim of my slow cooker and use that to prop the lid open) and cook on low for 4 hours stirring occasionally. Allow to cool and add coconut, cashews and dried fruit. Store in an airtight container.








:


----------



## homefrontgirl (Oct 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaChel* 
My kids eat anything I make. We do popcorn a lot. Also, I do cookies, muffins, granola, etc. Raisins are big here too. I will occasionally make potato chips but that's time consuming. A big favorite here is gulab jamun, minus the spices in the syrup. They will eat what ever is available.

How do you make your gulab jamun? I've tried it once and it didn't turn out so well. I love it and know DS would too. Could you share your recipe? Thanks!


----------



## mnnice (Apr 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenegirl* 
I ordered one! I have been buying soymilk at Costco. It is a good price -- just under $1/quart. But according to the soyajoy website, 1 pound of soybeans makes 1.8 gallons (about 7 quarts) of soymilk. The soyajoy website links you to a source for soybeans which, including shipping, works out to $1/pound (which I think is the same price as my local HFS), or about $0.14/quart. Even with additives, it'll probably be about $0.20/quart or so -- a significant savings, especially considering we use about a quart of soymilk every day. It will take less than a year for the machine to pay for itself.

I also ordered the tofu former and coagulant. Have you ever made tofu? I'm not sure if that will pay for itself since I can get tofu for $1/pound at the Asian market, but I thought it would be fun to try and they claim homemade tofu tastes better. In addition, the Asian market is no longer on my way home and I rarely make it to that store any more. At the grocery store, tofu is about $2.50/pound. If you have made tofu, what do you do with the whey?

We also have a soyajoy and DH regularly makes soymilk. He's made a couple attempts at tofu, but has never produced anything fit to eat (he's generally an excellent cook BTW







.


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

I tried tofu once, I forget what coagulant I used, i think lemon juice. I used the whey for baking. I should take another stab at tofu, it wasn't hard to make - I just need to experiment around with different coagulants and find one that produces the consistency I like.


----------



## root*children (Mar 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenegirl* 
I went to the HFS this afternoon. Turns out that organic soybeans are only $0.82/pound or about $0.12/quart for soymilk!

score! Ours are $1.04/lb (not on sale) - when they go on sale, it's usually only down to 99c/lb, so I stock up


----------



## MamaChel (Mar 28, 2003)

Gulab jamun

I use the recipe here: http://festivals.iloveindia.com/diwali/gulab-jamun.html

I make a simple syrup to soak the balls in. The trick is to fry the balls slowly to make sure they are done.


----------



## EmsMom (Dec 13, 2001)

Amys1st;11631145
MY BIL works in catering. He will tell stories about going to these multi million dollar homes with stoves that costs thousands and thousands of dollars. The house could be 6-12 months old or older and when they go to use the stove said:


> This does not surprise me! But why in the world spend all of that money and buy the top of the line appliances when you are never going to use them? It really, really is kind of obscene.
> 
> Back to scratch cooking -- last summer I bought an ice cream maker at a yard sale. It has some kind of cylinder that you freeze and put in the maker instead of ice. I assume then you turn it. I definitely plan on trying that soon. Umm, tonight I made roasted root vegies. Olive oil, potatoes, beets, turnips, carrots, onion (radishes are good in there, too), garlic and fresh herbs from the garden, salt and pepper and roast for about 1-1/2 hours. Fantastic.


----------



## homefrontgirl (Oct 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaChel* 
Gulab jamun

I use the recipe here: http://festivals.iloveindia.com/diwali/gulab-jamun.html

I make a simple syrup to soak the balls in. The trick is to fry the balls slowly to make sure they are done.

Thanks! I'll give it a try.


----------



## cagirlintexas (Jun 5, 2007)

We make our own bread, granola bars, granola, pizza and most meals from scratch. I would really like to try making yogurt next. The yougurt maker sounds great but what about the BPA from the plastic?
I am going to try the slow cooker granola tommorow. That sounds really cool!!

Anyone got a good cracker recipe? I would love one that is similar to gold fish


----------



## emilys_mom1 (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaChel* 
I've been making more of our bread lately. I have a machine that makes it easier for me to do when we're busy. We inventoried our pantry lately and are working on planning food around what we keep in stock, instead of constantly giving in to cravings. It's been rough b/c we both work, I hold multiple jobs and DH is still recovering from his accident last year.

Yesterday I put a pot of beans on with the bread and put them away when they were finished cooking. We went to a family party and DH has another party this afternoon. I am freezing some of the beans tonight and the rest will be made into refried beans to be served on fry bread tomorrow as tacos. I do make some of our flatbreads but also keep flour tortillas for when I just can't make something.

I have a tortilla press and the kids love to help. I use it for forming corn and flour tortillas and chapati. This week we are planning to experiment with granola making. I love granola but it's very expensive and the ingredients are things I have on hand anyway. When we have the recipe fine-tuned, my stepmom and I are going to make a bunch b/c my sibs love granola too.

You should try the Brown Sugar Granola from hillbillyhousewife.com. It is wonderful. I make a big batch every week or two. I have used many of her recipies and they are good. I just make the milkshake without ice cream this weekend and the kids were in heaven.


----------



## happyhats (Jun 23, 2008)

Well, small steps for me. I tried making my own vegan mayonnaise today, but that didn't work out too well. So I popped online to get another recipe, and I'll be trying that tomorrow or the next day. I also need to make up some quickbread, as I've told myself I'm officially not buying bread anymore. I have the ingredients, now I just have to do it. I was craving something sweet so I made some rice crispie treats, which isn't scratch cooking as much as pantry cooking, lol. I've been really working on that one as well.

Since I'm so new to this my bestest current goals are to experiment with making condiments, making my own bread, and eating at home the rest of the month.


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

I can never, ever get mayo to turn out, no matter what recipe I use, no matter how careful and slow I am. I have totally given that up.

I have been making more from scratch lately. I find that I'm really loving cooking (just not the dishes, lol!). I try to make extras for the freezer since I know the love won't last and I'll have some bad days.

I think today I'm going to make a big batch of bread dough and use some to freeze for pizza crust and buns (for hamburgers and hot dogs; when I need them, I just bake them and it takes no time at all and you get yummy warm buns!).

I've also been busy canning and just got a pressure canner/cooker, yay! I can't wait to try it out. I'm a little scared of it, lol!

This week I want to try and only buy produce and some bulk items when I do my shopping (although I'm sure I'll be talked into other things by the family).


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bwylde* 
I can never, ever get mayo to turn out, no matter what recipe I use, no matter how careful and slow I am. I have totally given that up.

Mine emulsifies, but I simply haven't found anything that I like better than Hellman's. Since Hellman's is all-natural, that's one thing I don't bother with trying to make from scratch. Some things, IMHO, are just not worth it.


----------



## kedwards313 (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homefrontgirl* 
Here's a recipe for all you cooking-from-scratch mamas! I found it in a slow cooker book, but have been played around with it for awhile. When it's hot in the kitchen, I make this.

Slow Cooker Granola

4 cups old-fashioned oats
½ cup honey
3 T. vegetable oil
1 tsp. cinnamon
1 cup pecans

Spray the inside of slow cooker with cooking spray. Add all ingredients to the slow cooker and mix all well. Partially cover (I wad some foil on the rim of my slow cooker and use that to prop the lid open) and cook on low for 4 hours stirring occasionally. Allow to cool and add coconut, cashews and dried fruit. Store in an airtight container.








:


This looks great! I am going to give it a try. I wonder if you could use applesauce in the place of the oil like you do in baking.

Kim


----------



## Defenestrator (Oct 10, 2002)

I had two scratch cooking victories this week, both of which saved me money.

I've been trying to clean out the pantry and freezer and had a 15 lb turkey that I bought last Christmas for $.39 a lb. We cooked it on the grill for 4th of July and had a great meal (with grilled corn on the cob, mashed potatoes and a big green salad) and have enough turkey for about 6 more meals! All for about $8. I also made chapatis for the first time in a long while to go with a pea and potato curry. I forgot how easy they are -- a little flour, water, oil (and I add salt), mixed and kneaded on the counter and then rolled out and cooked in the skillet! Saved me $3 on Naan and a trip to the grocery. Yay!


----------



## holidaymama (Aug 22, 2007)

I've been working on my bread skills again. I was so good for awhile to only bake our bread and then I just reverted back to store bought. Well, I made buns on the 4th to go with our bbqs, and I just made 2 loaves yesterday...they look amazing, but I haven't tried yet! I used some white flour in my whole wheat bread because it was just a little too dense for my families likings. It's amazing what 2 cups of white flour can do! Not the best for us, but it's mostly ww flour!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Anyone try fresh pasta??


----------



## MamaChel (Mar 28, 2003)

I make egg noodles sometimes. We love them.


----------



## Carlyn (Jun 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagirlintexas* 
We make our own bread, granola bars, granola, pizza and most meals from scratch. I would really like to try making yogurt next. The yougurt maker sounds great but what about the BPA from the plastic?

I have never used a yogurt maker. I put my yogurt into 1 litre glass jars, then put them in our smaller cooler, wrapped in towels. Now that it isn't winter, they stay warm enough all night to be ready the next morning. I heat the milk up to around 120, mix in a little yogurt, mix the whole batch together, then stick it in the jars. Quick and easy. It is runnier and a different texture than store-bought, but we like it.

I don't have one now, but for a while I used a soft-sided thermal cooler that I filled with warm water with the jars (to just below the necks). That way I could just add some more warm water if it cooled off too much.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Anyone try fresh pasta??

I LOVE to make my own lasagna noodles. They taste SOOOO much better than anything in the store, and I can throw some whole wheat flour in. And egg noodles for soups and whatnot. Sometimes fettucine. I've made homemade ravioli before (very good). I don't have a pasta maker, and my patience is iffy on certain things, so, I tend to not do anything involving small/narrow shapes or round things, like spaghetti or ziti.

I'm on a recipe search...does anyone have a good recipe for *Horchata*? DH loves it, but it's hella pricey, so, any help would be great.


----------



## spiderdust (Oct 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katheek77* 
I'm on a recipe search...does anyone have a good recipe for *Horchata*? DH loves it, but it's hella pricey, so, any help would be great.

I found one here. It's essentially sweetened rice milk with cinnamon.


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

hi there! i have only just started doing this full time. we are vegan and my dd is allergic to soy so now everything we eat is made from scratch.


----------



## Ashtonridge (Jul 8, 2008)

I am new here and this thread caught my eye. Over a year ago I started focusing more on cooking from scratch, gardening, canning and eating/soaking whole grains and beans. I saw a great deal of talk on yoghurt and I do my own as well. One thing that works for me is to buy a tub of commercial yoghurt and freeze some in ice cube trays to use as my starter. 3 or 4 cubes is plenty to make a new batch. I also sprinkle in some gelatin to thicken it up a little.

I also make my own dishwashing detergent and laundry soap. It is so easy and super cheap. I do have a blog that I post most of these things on but I am still learning and love to try new things. Keep them coming ladies

http://www.organizingconnection.com/Blog.aspx


----------



## Mallori (Mar 11, 2004)

Subbing and grateful for this thread. I need to get back to basics...









Request: Does anyone have any recipes for side-rice dishes? I know this sounds so simple and stupid, but I cannot wrap my brain around this. I just want some simple seasoned rice dishes for dinners to use in place of mashed potatoes. I like the concept of Rice-A-Roni, but they are so salt/preservative heavy, that I cannot eat them. I want to do my own!


----------



## greenegirl (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mallori* 
Subbing and grateful for this thread. I need to get back to basics...









Request: Does anyone have any recipes for side-rice dishes? I know this sounds so simple and stupid, but I cannot wrap my brain around this. I just want some simple seasoned rice dishes for dinners to use in place of mashed potatoes. I like the concept of Rice-A-Roni, but they are so salt/preservative heavy, that I cannot eat them. I want to do my own!

The absolute easiest way I know of to do this is to simply substitute broth for some or all of the water when you make the rice. I make my own turkey broth and it comes out so rich that I have to cut it half with water, but if you are using purchased broth, you probably can use it at full strength.


----------



## spiderdust (Oct 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mallori* 
Request: Does anyone have any recipes for side-rice dishes? I know this sounds so simple and stupid, but I cannot wrap my brain around this. I just want some simple seasoned rice dishes for dinners to use in place of mashed potatoes. I like the concept of Rice-A-Roni, but they are so salt/preservative heavy, that I cannot eat them. I want to do my own!

Ah, you want a basic pilaf recipe!

Saute the rice in some butter or olive oil and some diced onion and/or garlic. After the onion is golden and softened, add the liquid (same amount that you'd use with cooking regular rice... usually one part rice to 2-3 parts liquid). You can use water, broth/stock, tomato juice, orange juice... each will give it a different flavor. Bring to a boil, then put a lid on the pot and turn it down to a simmer until the liquid is absorbed. Fluff with a fork and it's ready!


----------



## Knittin' in the Shade (Feb 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderdust* 
Ah, you want a basic pilaf recipe!

Saute the rice in some butter or olive oil and some diced onion and/or garlic. After the onion is golden and softened, add the liquid (same amount that you'd use with cooking regular rice... usually one part rice to 2-3 parts liquid). You can use water, broth/stock, tomato juice, orange juice... each will give it a different flavor. Bring to a boil, then put a lid on the pot and turn it down to a simmer until the liquid is absorbed. Fluff with a fork and it's ready!

This is pretty much what I do, but my boys love the little broken bits of spaghetti in it, so I break up about 4 ox of spaghetti and add it in the last 8 minutes of cooking


----------



## Mallori (Mar 11, 2004)

Quote:

Saute the rice in some butter or olive oil and some diced onion and/or garlic. After the onion is golden and softened, add the liquid (same amount that you'd use with cooking regular rice... usually one part rice to 2-3 parts liquid). You can use water, broth/stock, tomato juice, orange juice... each will give it a different flavor. Bring to a boil, then put a lid on the pot and turn it down to a simmer until the liquid is absorbed. Fluff with a fork and it's ready!
Thanks guys! So let me get this straight, I saute uncooked rice? The regular long-grain, not the minute, right? And orange juice with onion? I think i'm gonna have to get cookin', that's got my curiosity!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Funny, my MIL is the Queen of rice dishes. DH and I were dating and I remember calling her for recipes! She loves that though.

I always make a pilaf.

In a pot, add a tablespoon of olive oil. Chop up a half of a small onion and a stalk of celery. Finely chop these. Brown the onion and celery. Add a cup of uncooked grain rice. Mix it into the mixture. Lower heat a bit and add 2 cups of stock or 1 cup of stock and 1 cup of water. Add salt and pepper to taste and a few dashes of garlic powder and organo. When boiling, change heat to low. cover and let rice cook like the package says.

I have been making this over 10 years so I have "tweaked" it according to taste etc ocer time. If I want a more mexican style, I add a bit of tomato sauce, or salsa and some spices like that.


----------



## IntuitiveJamie (Jun 24, 2006)

Wanted to say hey! I don't always cook from scratch but I try. I would like to start making tortillas and pasta.
Do you have to have a tortilla press? I try to keep kitchen gadgets to a minimum as I don't like the clutter.


----------



## MamaChel (Mar 28, 2003)

I have a tortilla press. I also use it for chapati. I like kitchen gadgets though, I use mine frequently. B/c of my carpal tunnel, rolling things thin enough is a challange, the press makes it easier on me. I also have a stand mixer, a food processor, bread machine, etc.

I don't make really thin noodles when I make my pasta, my noodles are very thick. It's just how my family likes them.


----------



## EmsMom (Dec 13, 2001)

Yes, you saute the rice before adding the water and cooking it. Rice pilaf is great with brown rice (I use short grain) and it also makes a complete meal when you add some cooked beans. One of my favorite additions to rice pilaf is dried stinging nettles. I just throw in a handful. I did it once because I didn't have any parsley (I put green stuff in everything!), and it was very delicious.


----------



## hmkrueger (Jun 14, 2006)

Another great way to make rice is risotto, but that takes short grain rice and a teeny extra bit of patience to stand there and stir it when you wouldn't be stirring normal steamed rice.

Some suggestions for mix-ins to the above recipes:

* green onion/white or yellow onion/garlic/bell pepper/dates/parsley/almonds

* onion/garlic/turmeric/lemon juice/soy sauce/fresh: basil, thyme, parsley/almonds

* onion/garlic/fresh mint/spinach/lemon juice/peas/fresh dill/feta

* coconut milk/turmeric/cinnamon stick/currants or raisins/dried chile

* onion/garlic/turkeric/pigeon peas/corn

* garlic/fresh ginger/turmeric/pineapple chunks/cilantro/scallions/toasted cashews

* freshly grated orange peel/turmeric/ground cardamom/saffron

* dark sesame oil/minced scallions/toasted sesame seeds/soy sauce or tamari

* wild rice/bell pepper/scallions/fresh parsley/soy sauce or tamari/lemon juice

* hijiki/bell pepper/celery/scallions/sesame oil/soy sauce/rice vinegar/fresh ginger/sesame seeds

* mix of wehani rice & brown rice/onion/fresh rosemary/dried apricots


----------



## rainyday (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *takebirthback* 
Do you have to have a tortilla press? I try to keep kitchen gadgets to a minimum as I don't like the clutter.

I have a tortilla press. It makes making tortillas so much easier that I wouldn't want to do without it. Yes, I could roll them out by hand, but that would take a lot longer. With the press, I can make about 18 corn tortillas in half an hour (from mixing to a finished stack in the basket, with a couple of pans to cook the tortillas).


----------



## mouso (Feb 8, 2007)

:


----------



## MamaCAS (Jan 6, 2005)

jentilla said:


> Amy I have to rec the book Artisian Bread in Five Minutes a Day..it's AWESOME! No kneading, but it's bistor/bakery quality bread and so YUM!
> 
> Thanks for posting the recipe~! We have been looking for one like this!


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainyday* 
I have a tortilla press. It makes making tortillas so much easier that I wouldn't want to do without it. Yes, I could roll them out by hand, but that would take a lot longer. With the press, I can make about 18 corn tortillas in half an hour (from mixing to a finished stack in the basket, with a couple of pans to cook the tortillas).


nak
help! i bought a tortilla press but with no luck. the tortillas stuck. hat fkour do you use. we are gf and would love homemade tortillas.


----------



## IntuitiveJamie (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks for the responses about the tortilla press. I should say that I don't mind kitchen things as long as they are being used. I have a crockpot that I use a lot and a bread machine. I have a waffle maker and a snackster sandwhich press. As well as a kitchenaid mixer. What else does everyone have? I think I can do without a rice maker, but then again I don't make good rice. I really want a blender to make smoothies. I do have a hand blender though that I love and use a lot. My favorite kitchen "appliance" actually. I think I will look into a tortilla press b/c bread products are so expensive and I feel like it is a really good way to save money. I already make all our own bread and have finally ventured into pizza/calzone dough. Tortillas seem like the next step.


----------



## MamaChel (Mar 28, 2003)

I have a tortilla press, food processors, stand mixer, set of professional baking pans, coffee press, espresso pot, single serve coffee maker (got this free), pan steamer, microwave, slushie machine, crock pot, waffle iron and I'm sure there is something I'm missing. We don't use the waffle iron very often but it's worth it when we want waffles since we don't have a toaster. The food processors and stand mixer are more seasonal in use, it's worth it for me to keep them b/c I made cookies, etc for the holiday and my foodprocessors chop about 20 pounds of nuts per year just for baklava and another 5-10 for marzipan.

The trick with the tortilla press is to oil it. Mine said to use oiled plastic wrap to prevent sticking. I think waxed paper would work too.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

I **have** to post this recipe. It is divine. It's not my recipe - I got it off of recipezaar. It's cooked in the crock pot (SO easy), but you have to like garlic. If you want an easy meal, this is it...and other than handling the chicken, your kids can probably make this "on their own", too.

6 chicken legs (I used 6 boneless chicken thighs, though I suppose ANYTHING would work)
20 cloves garlic, skin on (I used a combo of garlic scrapes and roasted dried garlic and kind of estimated - I've used minced garlic and roasted dried in the past, as well - so, basically, just use a whole buttload of garlic)
1 t dried rosemary
1/2 t salt
1/2 t pepper
1/4 t red pepper flakes
3 T oil (I used olive oil)
1/3 C chicken broth (I used homemade)

Put chicken in crock. Put garlic on top of and around chicken. Mix rosemary, salt, pepper, red pepper, oil. Pour on chicken. Pour chicken broth into crock. Cook on low for 8 hours.

(The actual recipe says to do such crazy things as to mix the spices in one bowl, roll the chicken in the oil, then the spices, etc., but I'm lazy, and this came out AWESOME.)


----------



## CooktoSave (Jul 10, 2008)

Can you add me to the list? I have a lot of experience in this and LOVE to help others with what I know.

My email is [email protected]

Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
There has been so many threads about saving money by cooking from scratch or not. I want to start a tribe so we can share ideas, how to stock your pantry or fridge etc for scratch cooking and what to invest in.

Keep in mind a few of us are true scratch cookers and there are others that are getting there. We are not here to flame or judge or say thats not true scratch cooking and point fingers. Example- some of us grow our own tomatoes and can them at the harvest for sauce later on. Others buy canned tomatoes to make sauce either on sale at Aldi or buy the organic at whole foods for $3. So there is a huge variety of people to share ideas about scratch cooking.

Whether you do this because you love to cook (me), save money (me), are trying to decrease your footprint, (me), or you just want to learn, come join us!


----------



## Carlyn (Jun 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katheek77* 
I **have** to post this recipe. It is divine. It's not my recipe - I got it off of recipezaar. It's cooked in the crock pot (SO easy), but you have to like garlic. If you want an easy meal, this is it...and other than handling the chicken, your kids can probably make this "on their own", too.

6 chicken legs (I used 6 boneless chicken thighs, though I suppose ANYTHING would work)
20 cloves garlic, skin on (I used a combo of garlic scrapes and roasted dried garlic and kind of estimated - I've used minced garlic and roasted dried in the past, as well - so, basically, just use a whole buttload of garlic)
1 t dried rosemary
1/2 t salt
1/2 t pepper
1/4 t red pepper flakes
3 T oil (I used olive oil)
1/3 C chicken broth (I used homemade)

Put chicken in crock. Put garlic on top of and around chicken. Mix rosemary, salt, pepper, red pepper, oil. Pour on chicken. Pour chicken broth into crock. Cook on low for 8 hours.

(The actual recipe says to do such crazy things as to mix the spices in one bowl, roll the chicken in the oil, then the spices, etc., but I'm lazy, and this came out AWESOME.)

Yum! This recipe looks like a great candidate for making an extra batch for the freezer, too. Stick everything raw into a large zipper freezer bag. Voila, an extra meal for another day. This would be great to do when chicken is a great price.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mammo2Sammo* 
nak
help! i bought a tortilla press but with no luck. the tortillas stuck. hat fkour do you use. we are gf and would love homemade tortillas.

I use two pieces of a thick plastic bag (like cut out of a gallon zip loc). I have one taped to each side (just one side taped down on each side), and the tortillas peel off of it really easily. When I'm done, I give the plastic bag pieces a quick wipe, and put the tortilla press away with the bag pieces still stuck on it. I'm normally fairly anti plastic, but I haven't found a good solution that's as easy as that.


----------



## CooktoSave (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *takebirthback* 
Thanks for the responses about the tortilla press. I should say that I don't mind kitchen things as long as they are being used. I have a crockpot that I use a lot and a bread machine. I have a waffle maker and a snackster sandwhich press. As well as a kitchenaid mixer. What else does everyone have? I think I can do without a rice maker, but then again I don't make good rice. I really want a blender to make smoothies. I do have a hand blender though that I love and use a lot. My favorite kitchen "appliance" actually. I think I will look into a tortilla press b/c bread products are so expensive and I feel like it is a really good way to save money. I already make all our own bread and have finally ventured into pizza/calzone dough. Tortillas seem like the next step.









Here you go guys! I did a little analysis on how much money each kitchen item can save over the course of a year. This is from www.cooktosave.com/kitchenequipment.html, don't worry, I'm not selling anything on my site, but next to the descriptions below, I have a picture of the specific product I found worked best. I tried several different tortilla makers, before settling on one, the reason I chose the one I did was that it worked best and cooked it while it pressed it and was affordable around $40

1. Mixer

Retail Cost : $199.00
Usage: Pizza Crust, Quick Breads, Cookies, Granola, Meat Recipes
Approximate Days of Food Use Per Month : 30
Retail Cost Of Convenience Food Per Month: $70.00
Warehouse / Sale Cost of Ingredients Per Month: $18.00
Savings Per Year (Initial Cost Included): $407.00

2. Rice Cooker

Retail Cost : $19.00
Usage: Rice, Basmati, Sushi, Jasmine, Brown
Approximate Days of Food Use Per Month : 8
Retail Cost Of Convenience Food Per Month: $12.00
Warehouse / Sale Cost of Ingredients Per Month: $1.00
Savings Per Year (Initial Cost Included): $112.01
Savings Per Year (After Initial Cost): $132.00

3. Bread Maker

Retail Cost : $200.00
Usage: Bread, Rolls, Cake, Pizza Crusts
Approximate Days of Food Use Per Month : 20
Retail Cost Of Convenience Food Per Month: $25.00
Warehouse / Sale Cost of Ingredients Per Month: $5.00
Savings Per Year (Initial Cost Included): $100.00
Savings Per Year (After Initial Cost): $240.00

4. Food Processor

Retail Cost : $100.00
Usage: Beans, Hummus, Salsa, Vegetables
Approximate Days of Food Use Per Month : 15
Retail Cost Of Convenience Food Per Month: $40.00
Warehouse / Sale Cost of Ingredients Per Month: $12.00
Savings Per Year (Initial Cost Included): $236.00
Savings Per Year (After Initial Cost): $336.00

5. AeroGarden Lettuce

Retail Cost : $149.99
Usage: Salads, Stir Frys
Approximate Days of Food Use Per Month : 20
Retail Cost Of Convenience Food Per Month: $40.00
Warehouse / Sale Cost of Ingredients Per Month: $3.35
Savings Per Year (Initial Cost Included): $289.81
Savings Per Year (After Initial Cost): $439.80

6. Waffle Iron

Retail Cost : $19.99
Usage: Frozen Waffles
Approximate Days of Food Use Per Month : 6
Retail Cost Of Convenience Food Per Month: $12.00
Warehouse / Sale Cost of Ingredients Per Month: $1.50
Savings Per Year (Initial Cost Included): $106.01
Savings Per Year (After Initial Cost): $126.00

7. Tortilla Maker

Retail Cost : $39.99
Usage: Tortillas, Flatbread
Approximate Days of Food Use Per Month : 8
Retail Cost Of Convenience Food Per Month: $10.00
Warehouse / Sale Cost of Ingredients Per Month: $1.00
Savings Per Year (Initial Cost Included): $68.01
Savings Per Year (After Initial Cost): $108.00

8. Freezer

Retail Cost : $399.99
Usage: Storing Food On Sale
Approximate Days of Food Use Per Month : 30
Retail Cost Of Non-Sale Meat Per Month: $150.00
Warehouse / Sale Cost of Meat Per Month: $75.00
Savings Per Year (Initial Cost Included): $501.01
Savings Per Year (After Initial Cost): $900.00

Jennifer


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

I bought quick oats by mistake. Can I still bake oatmeal cookies or muffins etc. with them?


----------



## BananaBreadGirl (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momtwice* 
I bought quick oats by mistake. Can I still bake oatmeal cookies or muffins etc. with them?

I have baked with quick oats. Cookies or muffins would probably be fine.

Something like granola where the texture of the oatmeal is a big thing would probably turn out different. You could also make oatmeal flour out of it in a blender (very tasty as part of the flour in pancakes or cookies).


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Just recieved my veggie box of organic veggies yesterday from my delivery service.

Tonight, DH is planning on cooking stir fry in the wok. I have a large piece of round steak and plenty of veggies for him to play with in the fridge.

We bought a quarter of beef last January. Next year, its a side all the way. We only have left a few roasts. Any ideas for the crock pot with a 4 or so lb roast? I am thinking I can then slice it up for sandwiches. I normally do it in the oven, but July and Aug in Chicago= not a good time to put a roast in!


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
We bought a quarter of beef last January. Next year, its a side all the way. We only have left a few roasts. Any ideas for the crock pot with a 4 or so lb roast? I am thinking I can then slice it up for sandwiches. I normally do it in the oven, but July and Aug in Chicago= not a good time to put a roast in!

Oooh. I do a french dip roast beef in the crock using this recipe. It's pretty lenient - you can use fresh garlic if you want, cook it longer than it states, etc. (It's pretty quick though - cooking time is stated as 7 hours on low)

If you go to www.recipezaar.com, you can also look for recipes based on ingredient and equipment (ie...crock pot).


----------



## MaddieMay (Jul 14, 2006)

Okay, just read through this thread and got some really great ideas!

My great-grandmother died a few years ago and after her death, I started thinking about all the great times with her, many involving being in the kitchen. I decided one of the ways I was going to honor her life was by doing more scratch cooking myself. It's been quite the journey. We still use some convenience items (like ice cream, granola, and tortilla chips), but I'm learning more and more how to make my own. I usually just tackle one thing at a time until I've mastered it then move on to the next.

My next thing to tackle is hamburger buns as we grill out a lot. Do I need a special pan for these? I'd like to make them look as "store bought" as possible, if that makes sense!


----------



## macheetah (Apr 24, 2007)

Quote:

Any ideas for the crock pot with a 4 or so lb roast?
Ropa vieja? Brown with salt and pepper and olive oil, put into crockpot with one cup of water for 6-8 hours low, shred meat, return to pot with tomato sauce, red wine, sauteed onion and peppers, garlic. Serve over rice







:


----------



## nadia105 (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm going to be trying to can jam for the first time tonight or tomorrow







:. My mom gave me a water bath canner, a bunch of jars with rings and lids, and a jar lifter and pectin, so I am good to go -- I bought a bunch of local spray free strawberries yesterday.

I might have to give the tortilla making a try, I swear Dh will eat anything in a tortilla! The kids love quesadillas too, so I know they will disappear if they turn out halfway decent.

Anyone have a good recipe for crackers or vanilla wafers? We go through a lot of crackers and vanilla wafers are a good kinds sweet snack for the kids.


----------



## CharlieBrown (Jan 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Just recieved my veggie box of organic veggies yesterday from my delivery service.

Tonight, DH is planning on cooking stir fry in the wok. I have a large piece of round steak and plenty of veggies for him to play with in the fridge.

We bought a quarter of beef last January. Next year, its a side all the way. We only have left a few roasts. Any ideas for the crock pot with a 4 or so lb roast? I am thinking I can then slice it up for sandwiches. I normally do it in the oven, but July and Aug in Chicago= not a good time to put a roast in!

Is this the location for the tribe. I cook most items from scratch due to food sensitivities.


----------



## Angi (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Any ideas for the crock pot with a 4 or so lb roast? I am thinking I can then slice it up for sandwiches. I normally do it in the oven, but July and Aug in Chicago= not a good time to put a roast in!

I live in Texas, so entirely understand the reluctance to turn on the stove.
For crock pot roasts, I like to mix together spicy mustard with fresh rosemary and any other spices i have at hand (Herbs de Provence works really well). I then smear this all over the roast, plop it into the crock pot on top of some potatoes and onions, add a little vegetable stock, and cook. You can throw a few cloves of garlic in the stock.
You can then use the stock to make gravy.

Quick Gravy:
melt butter (about 2 tblsp) in a sauce pan.
add some flour (about same amount). Mix really well to make a paste. Let cook a couple of minutes while stirring (helps get the 'flour' taste out of the gravy). Add a little of the drippings from the crock pot to the flour/butter mixture. stir until it's a bit less pasty, adding more stock as you go, slowly.
This helps you incorporate the flour and the liquid together without getting those annoying lumps.
You can also mix some stock with some flour in a shaker (1 cup stock to 1 tbsp flour) and shake it really good until mixed together. No clumps. you can use this to add to the gravy to thicken it up as it cooks.
Let the gravy start to bubble a little, then start stirring and adding more flour/stock mixture or stock as needed until the consistency you like.
And if you don't have any drippings, use the above method with bouillon cubes or canned stock.









My mom taught me a lot about cooking from scratch. She grew up very poor with a very large garden. They canned / pickeled everything, including roasts! I've been thinking of making jelly this autumn, but I say that every year and still haven't. I seem to keep running out of time.

For the tortilla's, I just roll them out by hand. You can get a small kids' rolling pin that is usually perfect for tortillas.


----------



## CooktoSave (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nicole!* 
My next thing to tackle is hamburger buns as we grill out a lot. Do I need a special pan for these? I'd like to make them look as "store bought" as possible, if that makes sense!

I've done this soooo many times. It's actually quite easy.

Have you been baking your own bread? Do you use a bread machine?

There are a few important parts that I have found for making rolls that have an appearance close to store-bought.

1. Allow a decent amount of time for the second rise, which occurs once they have been formed and are sitting on the baking sheet waiting for you.
2. It makes a big difference having a good insulated baking sheet, with a light silver color, not a dark color.
3. The egg white wash is KEY!!! Otherwise it won't have that shiny look or that typical slightly different texture outside, it will look a little unappetizing without the wash.
4. When making egg rolls, after you do the twist on top, use a whole egg wash, not just the egg white wash.

If you find a special pan somewhere, I'd love a link!

Jennifer


----------



## MamaChel (Mar 28, 2003)

I put my roasts(seasoned) on top of a thick onion slice fat side up and cook on low until done. Sometimes I'll add something else but I frequently just roast it in the crock pot.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

from a lurker...

out of stock hamburger bun pan

and

hot dog bun pan

The prices may not be thrifty but they do exist.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok, here's hoping someone can help me. This is what we got in our CSA. I have no clue how to cook the items in red (I'm putting the whole list so that maybe y'all can think of ways to use up the odd ones with those).

Bunch of beets
About a dozen new potatoes
Huge head of leaf lettuce (will get used as salad, but there's a ton)
Fennel (1)
Squash blossoms (about a sandwich bag worth)
Yellow crookneck squash (1)
Cucumber (1)
Zucchini (1)
Huge overgrown scallion/onion (1)
Large bunch of chard
Large bunch of parsley
1 lb raw milk cheddar (some will be used tonight for mac 'n cheese, though)
1 lb chevre

My pantry has just about every staple you can think of (rices, pastas, seasonings, milk, eggs, potatoes, onions, beans, etc), so, hit me with ideas.

FTR, I HATE the taste of licorice/anise, so, if you can find a way to somewhat disguise the fennel, that'd be awesome


----------



## Carlyn (Jun 11, 2007)

Just got up from the table from a hamburger supper. I made the buns late this afternoon. I don't have a special pan, and I didn't do anything different to the tops. Just whipped up a batch of yeast dough, let it rise for a bit, shaped it into hamburger buns (making them flatter and bigger around than regular rolls), let rise again, then baked. Delicious!

The speedy yeast dough I use is great for all kinds of things when I'm in a hurry. The recipe:
Combine:
5 c. flour (used half whole wheat)
2 t. salt
2 t. sugar (honey)
2 T. quick yeast
Mix in:
2 c. warm water (120F or so)
2 T. oil
Knead for a couple minutes. Let rest in greased bowl about 20 minutes. Shape into loaf, rolls, whatever, place on greased cookie sheet or in bread tins (depending on shape of bread you are making), and let rise again 20 about 20 minutes. Bake at 350 until golden brown (buns took about 20 minutes).

Works for cinnamon buns, loaves of bread, buns, on a pizza sheet.


----------



## spiderdust (Oct 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
from a lurker...

out of stock hamburger bun pan

and

hot dog bun pan

The prices may not be thrifty but they do exist.









You can sometimes find them on eBay, too.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katheek77* 
Ok, here's hoping someone can help me. This is what we got in our CSA. I have no clue how to cook the items in red (I'm putting the whole list so that maybe y'all can think of ways to use up the odd ones with those).

Bunch of beets
About a dozen new potatoes
Huge head of leaf lettuce (will get used as salad, but there's a ton)
Fennel (1)
Squash blossoms (about a sandwich bag worth)
Yellow crookneck squash (1)
Cucumber (1)
Zucchini (1)
Huge overgrown scallion/onion (1)
Large bunch of chard
Large bunch of parsley
1 lb raw milk cheddar (some will be used tonight for mac 'n cheese, though)
1 lb chevre

My pantry has just about every staple you can think of (rices, pastas, seasonings, milk, eggs, potatoes, onions, beans, etc), so, hit me with ideas.

FTR, I HATE the taste of licorice/anise, so, if you can find a way to somewhat disguise the fennel, that'd be awesome









You can use yellow crookneck sqush just like zucchini. I often get both and mix the two together in whatever I'm making.

For squash blossoms:
I have a recipe for a zucchini flower frittata that I've been thinking of making:
arrange flowers evenly in pan. Add eggs (whisked together). Sprinkle with 1/4 cup of oregano, 1/3 cup ricotta salata or mild feta and 1/4 cup parmesan. Bake until set.

Or here's a recipe for a squash blossom filling for quesadillas:
squash blossom quesadillas

or one for stuffed squash blossoms


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Squash blossoms... bread them and shallow fry them. They are delicious this way.

For fennel, it can go in a lot of different italian dishes. If you google fennel dishes, you'll find a bunch of great recipes on the internet.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Ugh never could find anything to do w the fennel for the exact reasons! I usually passed it on.


----------



## monica3674 (Nov 20, 2006)

I have a ton of basil in our little garden! Anyone have any good recipes?

One tomato sauce I make uses it and it's really easy.

1 28oz can diced tomatoes
1 28oz can crushed tomatoes
4 cloves garlic, minced
1 t red pepper flakes
1-2 T olive oil
handful basil, cut into strips

heat oil, add garlic and pepper flakes, lightly brown garlic
add tomatoes and simmer 10 min or until your pasta is ready (i sometimes leave mine on the stove longer)
add basil
add pasta to sauce and cook a min or 2 longer
I also like to add some diced fresh mozzarella - it gets really stringy and good!

(the recipe is adapted from martha stewart's pasta 101)


----------



## hmkrueger (Jun 14, 2006)

I like fennel in a veggie soup w/

diced carrots
diced onion and/or leek
dice the fennel bulb
fresh parsley
white beans
chicken if you have/eat it
drained canned tomatoes
sea salt
freshly ground pepper
chix or veggie stock

I also used it in a mock chix salad with nuts and herbs and onions and celery, but it might be too obvious in that recipe.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Alright, I know that I have seen this on here somewhere before(not this thread, but on MDC). A recipe for onion soup mixes, like Lipton only homemade. Anyone?? I like to use it when I make a roast in the crock pot.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
Alright, I know that I have seen this on here somewhere before(not this thread, but on MDC). A recipe for onion soup mixes, like Lipton only homemade. Anyone?? I like to use it when I make a roast in the crock pot.

8 t. dried, minced onion
1t. onion powder
4 t. beef bouillon
1/4 t. celery salt

OR

3/4 c. dry, minced onion
1/3 c. beef bouillon
4 t. onion powder
1/4 t. crushed celery seed
1/4 c. sugar

I can't remember which one I liked better. I put mine in my meat loaf. HTH!


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks velochic, that's what I needed.


----------



## IntuitiveJamie (Jun 24, 2006)

Yay! I just made broth last night. I cooked a whole chix for another meal and took the bones and made broth. I love it when I get something like that done. I love it even more when I use it and know it was homemade!







:


----------



## hmkrueger (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *monica3674* 
I have a ton of basil in our little garden! Anyone have any good recipes?)

I like this sandwich in an insane way

some kind of crusty/flavorful bread depending on whether it's tea, brunch, lunch or dinner -- raisin nut, ciabatta, whatever you like. Slice the loaf the long way into thin slices just like sandwich slices, just horizontally, if you're making this into mini-sandwiches b/c it minimizes crust and makes slicing easier

smoked turkey if you're omni, some smoky spread or field grain "meat" slices or something if you're veg*n

cream cheese or Tofutti cream cheezzzzzze stuff whipped with a few sliced scallions

fresh basil leaves

cracked black pepper

layer the turkey/smoky veg stuff, cream cheese, and fresh basil leaves, then grind pepper over it. Top with another slice of bread and then slice into sandwiches small or average









You can also use the basil with Dijon whipped into butter, in salsa verde, in salad dressings. I have some more recipes for the above, so if you would like one/some, let me know!

I'm braving pizza crust today, so wish me luck!







Do you all prebake the crust for a few minutes before topping?


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

I usually do par-bake my crust then coat a little olive oil on it, that way it stays nice and crisp.


----------



## Maddy123 (Aug 14, 2006)

Re: yellow squash

One of my very favorite soups uses yellow squash--the Golden Cheddar cheese soup from the Moosewood Cooks at home cookbook. (You also need potatoes, carrot, onions, milk, cheddar cheese and the spice turmeric and that 's about it.) I can find the recipe if you are interested. It's delicious.

You could saute the squash with some other veggies like onions and mushrooms in olive oil with some minced garlic and salt and pepper. Maybe sprinkle on some parmesan cheese at the end.

We also toss sliced squash with some peeled garlic cloves and a few other veggies and some olive oil, thyme (or other herb), salt and pepper and grill in one of those metal baskets on the grill. About 15-20 mins, depending on how you like your veggies cooked.

I have done roasted root vegetables in the oven and used fennel, carrots, and potatoes. Not sure how to avoid the fennel-y flavor, though.


----------



## Samm (Oct 30, 2005)

Regarding basil:

Peach, mozz cheese and basil salad-mmmm

cut up chunks of peach, add chunks of mozz (I've also used cut up string cheese), chopped basil, drizzle with EVOO, salt and pepper, stir


----------



## nadia105 (Jul 16, 2003)

Any tips for making pizza crust to use the next day? I have a recipe I like, can I make it tonight and store it in the fridge overnight after the rise?

In that same vein, tips for freezing the crust dough? I tried it once and put it in baggies that were too small once the dough froze and expanded and the dough wasn't as good as it is fresh.

For basil, I like to make a simple pasta dish: Brown a couple cloves of garlic in some olive oil and then add a 28 oz can of tomatoes and simmer for 10 minutes or so to thicken a little bit. Take off heat and stir in about 1/2 cup for chopped basil. Then you mix the sauce with about a pound of pasta cooked and then put half the pasta in a 9x13 pan and then put some mozzarella and parmesan cheeses and repeat the pasta and the cheeses again. Bake for 15 minutes or so to melt and brown the cheese. Super simple, but soooo good.


----------



## IntuitiveJamie (Jun 24, 2006)

:no


nadia105 said:


> Any tips for making pizza crust to use the next day? I have a recipe I like, can I make it tonight and store it in the fridge overnight after the rise?
> 
> In that same vein, tips for freezing the crust dough? I tried it once and put it in baggies that were too small once the dough froze and expanded and the dough wasn't as good as it is fresh.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I am making pizza tonight. Toppings are: cheese and sauce for Liz and Maggie,

ours:

dried figs, blue cheese and prussiotto

'and

fontenalla and zella cheeses cooked and then
topped w fresh prossuitto and arugula. Yum.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions for the veggies. I did the squash blossoms up with a chevre stuffing and tempura batter. DD and I loved them, DH "I only eat meat and mashed potatoes" not so much.

I found a carmelized fennel recipe which purports to disguise the taste, so, I'll do that up tomorrow. If the fennel tastes ok, I'm adding it to our pizza tomorrow night (pizza got pushed back).

As for basil, I'm surprised nobody's suggested pesto. There are tons of recipes out there, AND you can easily freeze it.


----------



## leomom (Aug 6, 2004)

I am jumping in!







:


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hmkrueger* 
I like this sandwich in an insane way

some kind of crusty/flavorful bread depending on whether it's tea, brunch, lunch or dinner -- raisin nut, ciabatta, whatever you like. Slice the loaf the long way into thin slices just like sandwich slices, just horizontally, if you're making this into mini-sandwiches b/c it minimizes crust and makes slicing easier

smoked turkey if you're omni, some smoky spread or field grain "meat" slices or something if you're veg*n

cream cheese or Tofutti cream cheezzzzzze stuff whipped with a few sliced scallions

fresh basil leaves

cracked black pepper

layer the turkey/smoky veg stuff, cream cheese, and fresh basil leaves, then grind pepper over it. Top with another slice of bread and then slice into sandwiches small or average










You can also use the basil with Dijon whipped into butter, in salsa verde, in salad dressings. I have some more recipes for the above, so if you would like one/some, let me know!

I'm braving pizza crust today, so wish me luck!







Do you all prebake the crust for a few minutes before topping?

This sandwich sound really good. We got a *free* panini press from our American Express points and I'm always looking for new panini ideas. I wrote this one out on a recipe card to make sure I have it next time it's sandwich night.









I also like the following together in a panini : sundried tomatoes (packed in oil), basil, arugula, provolone cheese and prosciutto... you can add mayo to make like an aïoli from the sundried tomato oil for creaminess. Oh... yummy!


----------



## leomom (Aug 6, 2004)

Pizza crust...I don't prebake mine. I just roll it out, top it, and bake at 400 for about 10 minutes. Turns our perfect.

I love the idea of cutting bread horizontally for mini sandwiches!!! Thanks!


----------



## EmilyS (Jan 15, 2006)

This thread is SO inspiring!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velochic* 
This sandwich sound really good. We got a *free* panini press from our American Express points and I'm always looking for new panini ideas. I wrote this one out on a recipe card to make sure I have it next time it's sandwich night.









I also like the following together in a panini : sundried tomatoes (packed in oil), basil, arugula, provolone cheese and prosciutto... you can add mayo to make like an aïoli from the sundried tomato oil for creaminess. Oh... yummy!

UGH I am trying to save money, but now I want to go buy one of these presses! DH loves these type of sandwiches.









I always roll out the pizza dough, bake it for 10 minutes and then add toppings and put back in the oven


----------



## ewp11100 (Oct 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *monica3674* 
I have a ton of basil in our little garden! Anyone have any good recipes?
01)

PESTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dolcedaze (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
UGH I am trying to save money, but now I want to go buy one of these presses! DH loves these type of sandwiches.









I make paninis without one, and just use two of my cast iron pans. I heat both pans up, the sandwich goes on my bigger one with a griddle side, and then I press the bottom of the other one on top. It works perfectly!







:


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

OK...I have a question.

I make french fries the following way:

Cut pototoes
"Shock" in ice water
Deep fry at 325 degrees for ten minutes
Drain
Deep fry at 375 degrees until crisp.

This is the best way to make french fries.

Has anyone stopped midway through (ie...after the 325) and frozen the fries? Can I prepare batches in bulk (ie...cut, shock, 1st fry, then freeze). Anyone know?

ETa: I'm leery because I've heard you shouldn't/can't really freeze potatoes. But Ore Ida does it...there must be away.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katheek77* 
OK...I have a question.

I make french fries the following way:

Cut pototoes
"Shock" in ice water
Deep fry at 325 degrees for ten minutes
Drain
Deep fry at 375 degrees until crisp.

This is the best way to make french fries.

Has anyone stopped midway through (ie...after the 325) and frozen the fries? Can I prepare batches in bulk (ie...cut, shock, 1st fry, then freeze). Anyone know?

ETa: I'm leery because I've heard you shouldn't/can't really freeze potatoes. But Ore Ida does it...there must be away.

I worked at McDonalds (no flames, please







) when I was in college. I'm like 99% positive that fast food fries are done just as you described above... par fried, frozen then finish fry before being served. This was over 20 years ago, so I'm not sure if this is how they still do it - when I was there, they still used LARD to fry everything.







The only thing I would be cautious of is that the frozen condensation on the fries will make the fat jump and sputter. Don't get burned!

My SIL (in Turkey) does this with her fries... she slices them and BOILS them, lets them cool down and she drains them and gets them really dry. THEN she fries them in her deep fryer. She says that the boiling allows them to get really crispy during frying without adding the fat (the frying at a lower temp makes them absorb the fat). I have never, ever tried this (I'm too lazy to cook potatoes twice, so I just slice 'em and bake 'em at 450*F to get them crispy) but when we are there visiting, her homemade fries are quite tasty!


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

I have a scratch recipe request. I have actually searched a lot on the internet for this one, and I haven't been able to find it. My dd's favorite food is shrimp (she likes unbreaded, grilled the best but will eat any of it). I have been trying to find out how the Japanese Steakhouses sauté their shrimp. I'm not sure what the sauce is that they use and it's absolutely her favorite. I'd like to be able to do it at home. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

I made fries last night. I didnt flash freeze but cut up the potato sticks and then did the double fried. What a mess but soooo yummy.

One thing for shrimp- brine them. OF course make sure the ones you buy are not prebrined.

Two hours bofore cooking, put shrimp in cold water to cover and add a 1/2 cup salt and 1/2 cup sugar. Place in fridge.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Anyone use fish oil and what for?


----------



## JTA Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hmkrueger* 
I'm braving pizza crust today, so wish me luck!







Do you all prebake the crust for a few minutes before topping?


I had a lightbulb moment a few months ago regarding pizza crust. All the traditional pizza places use brick ovens that are super heated. And while reading how to make my own clay oven, I found out that pizza's are made first, using the really intense heat of the oven, which, according to the book, was 500*.

So, I topped my pizza crust with everything, preheated to like 400 or 450*, moved the center rack up, and popped it in for 15 minutes. It came out PERFECT. Like good, expensive pizza too, nice & crusty on the outside, chewy on the inside, and no doughyness at all. Oh, and I had the pizza in a pan, not a stone, and it tasted like it had been made on a stone.

I've tried it several times, and gotten great pizza every time. The toppings are fine too, no burning or anything.

Ami


----------



## JTA Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

So I just got a crock-pot this week, and I LOVE it. It allows me to cook from scratch every day!!! It's so easy, I can't believe I hadn't gotten one before. I am fine doing prep-work, but standing over a stove/oven all day drives me bonkers. This way, while making breakfast, I make dinner too. 30 minutes of total prep time and THAT'S IT!!!!

And while dinner is cooking, I can make lunch. So now, instead of being stuck in the kitchen 3 separate times of the day for at least an hour each time, I am only stuck twice, for an hour each time. Plus, since I am chopping stuff up for breakfast, what's a few more items.

Oh, and I haven't gotten fast food all week!!! Dh works swing shift, so we eat all meals pretty late. He doesn't get home until 11:30, so that's when we eat dinner. Before, at this time, I was just to wiped out to cook that late in the evening. Now, it's hot and waiting for me.

Can you tell I







: my crock-pot?

Ami


----------



## mnnice (Apr 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katheek77* 
OK...I have a question.

I make french fries the following way:

Cut pototoes
"Shock" in ice water
Deep fry at 325 degrees for ten minutes
Drain
Deep fry at 375 degrees until crisp.

This is the best way to make french fries.

Has anyone stopped midway through (ie...after the 325) and frozen the fries? Can I prepare batches in bulk (ie...cut, shock, 1st fry, then freeze). Anyone know?

ETa: I'm leery because I've heard you shouldn't/can't really freeze potatoes. But Ore Ida does it...there must be away.

Ore Ida has technology that home cooks don't (conveyer freezers that super cool and various anti-browning chemicals.) I'm not saying it wouldn't work, but I am suspicious that your fries would oxidize and turn black (can you tell that my DH work for a potato company







)


----------



## hmkrueger (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velochic* 
This sandwich sound really good. We got a *free* panini press from our American Express points and I'm always looking for new panini ideas. I wrote this one out on a recipe card to make sure I have it next time it's sandwich night.









I also like the following together in a panini : sundried tomatoes (packed in oil), basil, arugula, provolone cheese and prosciutto... you can add mayo to make like an aïoli from the sundried tomato oil for creaminess. Oh... yummy!

velochic -- that panini sounds delightful! I also like fresh tomatoes, basil, fresh mozz...and they spread sumpin' on there with it? Another winner is ham and/or turkey (one smoked, one sweet if y ou're using both) with dijon, swiss, and apple slices. Mmmmm!

Well I did prebake my crust for 10 mins at 500 and then baked the pizza at 425 for 12-15 mins (can't remember which). The pizza crust -- I made 2 crusts one with 1/2 organic ww flour, 1/2 organic unbleached white and that one turned out great. The other was 1/3 spelt flour, 1/3 ww, 1/3 unbl. white and it was waaaaaaaaay too dry. So I'll have to play around with the crust. Also? It was too fluffy, though still tasty.

Oops, meant to say I topped the pizza with smashed chickpeas, peanut sauce (PB, coconut milk, rice vinegar, tamari, ketchup, garlic, ginger), red bell pepper, shredded carrot, sweet salad onion, cilantro. It was so good! DH, Cole, Annie and I loved it and Lily tried it and didn't care for it. I will be making it again this week and tweaking the sauce (omitting the ketchup) and tweaking the crust. The toppings were based on this recipe http://www.flickr.com/photos/vivelev...7601923922710/

***How do you make a crust chewier and less fluffy? I don't know how to describe the texture I want...more like brioche than standard bread?


----------



## homefrontgirl (Oct 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JTA Mom* 
I had a lightbulb moment a few months ago regarding pizza crust. All the traditional pizza places use brick ovens that are super heated. And while reading how to make my own clay oven, I found out that pizza's are made first, using the really intense heat of the oven, which, according to the book, was 500*.

So, I topped my pizza crust with everything, preheated to like 400 or 450*, moved the center rack up, and popped it in for 15 minutes. It came out PERFECT. Like good, expensive pizza too, nice & crusty on the outside, chewy on the inside, and no doughyness at all. Oh, and I had the pizza in a pan, not a stone, and it tasted like it had been made on a stone.

I've tried it several times, and gotten great pizza every time. The toppings are fine too, no burning or anything.

Ami

Yep. This is what I do also. 450 degrees for 20 minutes. Yummy every time.


----------



## CooktoSave (Jul 10, 2008)

www.cooktosave.com/assemblylinepotatoes.html

I've done this many times. Whenever my local grocer has 5# for $1.00, I do this assembly line.

Jen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katheek77* 
OK...I have a question.

I make french fries the following way:

Cut pototoes
"Shock" in ice water
Deep fry at 325 degrees for ten minutes
Drain
Deep fry at 375 degrees until crisp.

This is the best way to make french fries.

Has anyone stopped midway through (ie...after the 325) and frozen the fries? Can I prepare batches in bulk (ie...cut, shock, 1st fry, then freeze). Anyone know?

ETa: I'm leery because I've heard you shouldn't/can't really freeze potatoes. But Ore Ida does it...there must be away.


----------



## CooktoSave (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hmkrueger* 

***How do you make a crust chewier and less fluffy? I don't know how to describe the texture I want...more like brioche than standard bread?

What type of flour are you using?

I usually start with a pastry flour then a combination of 60% bread flour and 40% whole wheat, I grind the wheat berries at home.

Also, don't forget to oil the dough before the first rise.

Then at the second rise roll it in a little flour so it isn't sticky anymore.

After the second rise, if the bread is too fluffy, poke holes in it and lightly brush with olive oil. This is a good time to add seasonings as well.

You will get something that resembles a foccacia. I have a picture of it here: www.cooktosave.com/assemblylinetomato.html

The site is non-commercial. Just a bunch of Assembly Line Recipes and Food Storage Articles.

hth,
Jen


----------



## Audreysmama (Mar 9, 2004)

What a great thread! I love making food from scratch and tell my kids that if it is something we can make at home not to ask to buy it at the store. I can't wait to read all the pages of this thread!


----------



## CooktoSave (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *monica3674* 
I have a ton of basil in our little garden! Anyone have any good recipes?


We love fresh mozzarella and basil sandwiches.

You can chop the basil and freeze it in ice cube trays to be used as an ingredient for up to 6 months.

Also, if you venture to any warehouse clubs, they sell these HUGE canisters of garlic. Twice a year my gf and I split a canister. I roast the peeled cloves with fresh herbs. Then I process it and flash freeze in little teaspoon dollops on wax paper. Once frozen I move to a freezer bag and take it out for ingredients.

If you made some roasted garlic-basil and some roasted garlic plain, then you could have plenty of fresh ingredients straight out of your freezer.

Use the roasted basil garlic on french bread with a little olive oil or butter, for really tasty garlic bread. Use it as a topping for pizza. Use it to add to marinara sauce.

Use the roasted garlic plain in any recipe that calls for garlic. Wonderful in homemade beans and chilis.

Jen


----------



## Audreysmama (Mar 9, 2004)

On making french fries from scratch...

I have this nifty gadget that makes the fries and then we put them in a glass bowl, add a little oil to coat, cover with saran wrap and then microwave until halfway cooked, when they are flexible and almost translucent. Then we deep fry them (we don't fry much or often, lol) for about 8-10 minutes until golden. I have found that using the micro really cuts frying time down and helps!


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi guys!
I so belong here. We cook just about EVERYTHING from scratch. DS is allergic to almost all preservatives (and many other foods) so we are always cooking from scratch.
I will try and read through this thread before I post


----------



## luvmy2girls (Dec 23, 2006)

Haven't read all the posts yet, but I'm subbing to come back later!!!







:


----------



## MamaChel (Mar 28, 2003)

We had to make room in the freezer this week (we only have the fridge top freezer) b/c 2 of our local groceries are having good meat sales.

I'm taking my sourdough bread recipe and making rolls I think to go with the turkey and green beans. Then we'll have several varieties of sandwiches, salads, fried rice, etc for the rest of the week.


----------



## motherofphilosophy (Nov 30, 2007)

How exciting! Right now I'm a semi-scratch cooker. I buy canned and frozen stuff, but starting in August we will have garden space!







: And I will be moving more toward full-scratch cooking. We're subleasing for a month and I can't wait to get back to our stuff and be able to bake bread!


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Awesome! I didn't know this tribe was here!!!







: I am a daycare mama of 10







: and make most everything from scratch. What I would love, is some great snack ideas, I'm always running out of ideas.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

What do you mean you did see us??? LOL

My garden is starting to love us. We are getting cucumbers. I guess for our neighborhood block party, we are having cucumber sandwiches and lots of them!!

Last night for my supper club we did a salad bar. Everyone brought an ingredient or two (well a few brought wine or two...) and wow what a hit. We had all the fixings for a chef salad, ceasar salad, taco salad, bean salad, chicken salads.....

Someone spent some cash and brought all these dressings. So I didnt make my home made versions. I will bring them next week to our get together as well. We are doing a pasta night.

With this heat, I really do not have much of an appetite unless I am starving! So I have been making "Cool" meals. Such as last nights salad bar, tonights salads or just some pasta.


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *motherofphilosophy* 
be able to bake bread!


SPeaking of bread....

Can anyone recommend a good book of Bread recipes. I have a few tried and true recipes but would love to get creative. We don't have a bread machine so nothing that involves one.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Someone mentioned Artision bread in 5 minutes book. I finally put it on reserve at my local library.


----------



## nadia105 (Jul 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Someone mentioned Artision bread in 5 minutes book. I finally put it on reserve at my local library.

You won't be sorry







:


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

I







our CSA.

I just have to share the love. We pay $525 for a 25 week season (so, $21/week). We have the SMALL share, and it's all organic. This week, we got:

8 carrots
3 small tomatoes
9 new potatoes
4 cucumbers
1 zucchini
2 yellow squash
1 bulb fennel
a bunch of scallions
a bunch of kale
a bunch of spinach
a huge head of leaf lettuce
a pint of blueberries

Oy.

I have a question: when you make vegetable soup to can, does it have to be exactly the same as far as ingredients? Because no one here likes celery or turnips (which the two recipes I have for veggie soup have), but I've always heard you absolutely can't change the recipes...

(And, we have no freezer space right now.







)


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

My favorite bread book is Farm Journal Bread Book-it's an out of print old school book, but it truly is awesome. It's all recipes from farmer's wives. I think my copy was printed in the late 60's, but it is wonderful. There are a bunch of scratch mixes that you can make and add ingredients, like corn bread mix and a few others. I would like to find a copy of their canning and preserving, it another great resource to have.

BTW you can usually find it at Amazon, I got mine at a yard sale.


----------



## greenegirl (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katheek77* 
I







our CSA.

I just have to share the love. We pay $525 for a 25 week season (so, $21/week). We have the SMALL share, and it's all organic. This week, we got:

8 carrots
3 small tomatoes
9 new potatoes
4 cucumbers
1 zucchini
2 yellow squash
1 bulb fennel
a bunch of scallions
a bunch of kale
a bunch of spinach
a huge head of leaf lettuce
a pint of blueberries

Oy.

I have a question: when you make vegetable soup to can, does it have to be exactly the same as far as ingredients? Because no one here likes celery or turnips (which the two recipes I have for veggie soup have), but I've always heard you absolutely can't change the recipes...

(And, we have no freezer space right now.







)

Oh, you can make vegetable soup any which way you like it. Even if you don't like celery or turnips in the soup, you can use them to make broth. The standard for making vegetable broth is 2 parts onions, 1 part carrots, and 1 part celery. I usually add some sort of green herbs like parsley or bay leaves. Add water about twice as much as needed to cover the veggies, bring to a boil, lower the heat and cook for a while. Once the veggies are all mushy and the goodness is all leached out to make the broth, drain and discard the veggies (great for a vermicomposter!). Use the broth as the base to make your vegetable soup, or any other way you would use broth.

Although that's the basic recipe, you can add a wide variety of vegetables to the mix -- and you can use vegetable scraps. No need to take the skins off the onions and you can toss in the chopped off roots and skins from onions used for other recipes. You can put in corn cobs. You could put in the turnip. I wouldn't use potatoes -- they tend to get too mushy and fall apart really.

The smaller you cut the vegetables, the quicker it will cook. But personally, I tend to leave everything chunky because I don't think cutting them smaller saves a whole lot of cooking time.

I can homemade broth using a pressure canner, so I don't have to worry about freezer space or thawing before use.


----------



## hmkrueger (Jun 14, 2006)

Well I had some great success w/ my scratch falafel, quinoa tabbouli and tahini sauce day before yesterday, thoroughly enjoyed some leftovers ystdy and then today made some hummus to go w/ the leftover pita and tabbouli. Delish lunches!

Tonight is pizza part II -- last weeks Thai chick-un pizza with tweaked sauce and crust, plus a standard cheese pizza, plus foccacia. I'm not sure what I'll sprinkle on the focaccia but I have the dough going right now, then will start a pizza dough before we head down to the farmer's mkt. I'm planning to get some local strawberries and Kirby cukes. This week I am remembering to bring my cash so I can actually get them!


----------



## aeramom (Apr 16, 2008)

what a great thread! I am looking forward to learning from you all. (I am a beginner -- cook some things from scratch and would like to do more.)


----------



## Carlyn (Jun 11, 2007)

Started some sourdough starter yesterday. Unfortunately, one of the farm cats here (the one who really thinks it should be an indoor cat) knocked it down from the barbecue and sampled. Going to try again once the kids are in bed.

I'm reading a couple books right now that remind me we're on the right track, to use wholesome, whole ingredients. The books are Nourishing Traditions by Sally Fallon and Animal, Vegetable, Miracle by Barbara Kingsolver. I'm learning lots and motivated to try new things. Any of you make cheese? I just finished a chapter on making cheese, and I'm intrigued!


----------



## homefrontgirl (Oct 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carlyn* 
Started some sourdough starter yesterday. Unfortunately, one of the farm cats here (the one who really thinks it should be an indoor cat) knocked it down from the barbecue and sampled. Going to try again once the kids are in bed.

I'm reading a couple books right now that remind me we're on the right track, to use wholesome, whole ingredients. The books are Nourishing Traditions by Sally Fallon and Animal, Vegetable, Miracle by Barbara Kingsolver. I'm learning lots and motivated to try new things. Any of you make cheese? I just finished a chapter on making cheese, and I'm intrigued!

LOVED the Kingsolver book! The chapter on cheese made me want to start too, but I haven't gotten around to it yet. I'd be interested in hearing if anyone has tried this. . .


----------



## greenluv (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm late to the party as usual but I'm subbing anyway.

Yep, it's hotter than heck here so I've resorted to using my crock pot. Tuesday I came across some reduced price roasts so I dragged them home from the grocery store and dropped them in the crock pot. I cooked them all night and then we shredded the meat for sandwiches.

I could have added a can of crushed pineapple and some bbq sauce if I'd been in the mood but I was just hungry for the roast itself. I haven't tried the pineapple and bbq sauce yet. This is a "recipe" someone gave me from another board when I said I didn't have enough ideas for my huge supply of bbq sauce from couponing.

Once I go all hard core "from scratch" I won't buy bbq sauce. Instead I'll have my own secret recipe!!!


----------



## mouso (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homefrontgirl* 
LOVED the Kingsolver book! The chapter on cheese made me want to start too, but I haven't gotten around to it yet. I'd be interested in hearing if anyone has tried this. . .

I made it, it was fun. Next time I would not use the microwave to heat at the end the way the instructions say (or I would heat for less time), I think that resulted in a tougher cheese. And at the beginning I would get the cheese to a bit higher temperature- 95 to 100 degrees, as my curds weren't very thick.

If you want to see the process and pics from when I made it you can check out my blog. Sort of silly b/c it's a blog about my DD but you can sort of see the process:
http://sadie-cakes.blogspot.com/2008...la-cheese.html

New England cheesemaking has their recipe on their site, too.


----------



## HydeParkB (Nov 14, 2003)

I pulled out the crockpot for tomorrow. I spent the last hour and a half chopping stuff for smoked turkey chili. The beans are from a can (not scratch), but the tomatoes and turkey are things I wanted to move from the freezer.

I was thinking of making tortilla chips from the tortillas we have on hand, but that would involve turning on the oven. We'll probably skip it.


----------



## hmkrueger (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenluv* 
I could have added a can of crushed pineapple and some bbq sauce if I'd been in the mood but I was just hungry for the roast itself. I haven't tried the pineapple and bbq sauce yet. This is a "recipe" someone gave me from another board when I said I didn't have enough ideas for my huge supply of bbq sauce from couponing.

Once I go all hard core "from scratch" I won't buy bbq sauce. Instead I'll have my own secret recipe!!!










Perhaps someone on the other board already mentioned this, but you could make a BBQ chicken and pineapple pizza using the BBQ sauce over the crust, then cheese, then chix, pinapple, green or red onion.

Can you tell I'm in pizza mode? Soooooooo we had a weird afternoon getting off to a late start to the market where Annie fell on her face and got a fat lip and Blaise needed to nurse RIGHT! NOW! So I had to comfort Annie and then stop by the side of the road and sit and nurse him. Point being, we got home later than planned so I had to scrap the idea of making 2 pizzas and focaccia. So we're having one pizza and Cole my lactose intolerant dude can dip focaccia in pizza sauce for his dinner. I topped the focaccia with olive oil, organic dried Italian seasoning, Celtic sea salt, and a little organic garlic powder. I was informed earlier today that our local garlic was "too spicy!" by Cole, so that's why I opted for garlic powder rather than fresh garlic (which is my preference!).

I really love reading on this thread, too...


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

subbing


----------



## mlleoiseau (Jun 28, 2005)

Definitely subbing as this thread is so inspiring!

I'm really wanting to cook from scratch a lot more, so I have copied lots of these recipes. Thank you so much!

I've gotten bored with my cooking--I can't think beyond plain rice as a side dish without a recipe, so I'm really thrilled about the rice pilaf ideas. I've been feeling kind of lost, too, because most of what I always cooked were tomato based dishes, and I don't really like tomato based things anymore. Reading all these posts have given me more ideas of things to cook. Tomorrow I'll get out my recipes and rethink menus.

Thanks!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma* 
My favorite bread book is Farm Journal Bread Book-it's an out of print old school book, but it truly is awesome. It's all recipes from farmer's wives. I think my copy was printed in the late 60's, but it is wonderful. There are a bunch of scratch mixes that you can make and add ingredients, like corn bread mix and a few others. I would like to find a copy of their canning and preserving, it another great resource to have.

BTW you can usually find it at Amazon, I got mine at a yard sale.

Is this the book??
http://www.amazon.com/Farm-Journals-...6386212&sr=1-1


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Mine looks different(an old hardback) but I am guessing that it is the same book only a newer version(it said 1994). I read the reviews though and it sounds like the book I have.

I seriously love the book, I made the _best_ onion and cheese bread out of it, yummy. When we didn't eat all bread I made breadcrumbs out of the rest of the second loaf and coated chicken tender and made chicken strips that were so good.

The reviews said it made great challah and other holiday bread, I assume that it is the same book. I have made the best cinnamon rolls out of it also. Yummy.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

I just found this, it is the same era as my book http://www.amazon.com/HOMEMADE-JOURN...395069&sr=1-10

I'm sure this is the one.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Mmmm...

Made pizza tonight. Ben requested sausage, so, I cooked up some of my special sausage (I almost brown it, then add red wine and spice, cook on low for about 30 minutes














. Made a pizza with sausage and basil (the "spinach" we got in our CSA was, upon further exam, basil







), and then used the rest of the leftover to make pasta sauce (I knew I'd have leftover, so, made it at the same time as the sausage and pizza sauce). Ben wasn't a fan of the "crisp" crust, though (I decided to experiment with your suggestions), so, I guess it's back to the normal, next time...or at least half the time (I liked the crisp crust).

I also soaked some beans today, so, I'll be making refried beans tomorrow, probably for a "Mexican Corn Bread Casserole" on Sunday.


----------



## dajoma (May 17, 2008)

subbing

It has been great to try to catch up on this thread and read other people's ideas that I find useful.

We try to cook from scratch as much as possible. I have been truly enjoying all of the wonderful local and organic products that we can find in the market at this time of year, as well as our local and organic food share that arrives every Thursday afternoon at our front door - what a treat! I wish we could have this weather and abundance of fresh produce all year long, sigh. My goal this summer is to learn to can, I am looking for a good reference book to help me along.

Every Thursday dinner is now a celebration feast of whatever beautiful surprises we find in our food box. This week one of our jewels was the most beautiful and freshest potatoes I have ever seen, I used them in a delicious salad with a squeeze of lemon, olive oil, balsamic vinegar, and some other ingredients from the food share (tarragon, garlic chives, and spring onions). It feels good to be supporting a local farm family close to home.


----------



## nadia105 (Jul 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dajoma* 
subbing

It has been great to try to catch up on this thread and read other people's ideas that I find useful.

We try to cook from scratch as much as possible. I have been truly enjoying all of the wonderful local and organic products that we can find in the market at this time of year, as well as our local and organic food share that arrives every Thursday afternoon at our front door - what a treat! I wish we could have this weather and abundance of fresh produce all year long, sigh. My goal this summer is to learn to can, I am looking for a good reference book to help me along.

Every Thursday dinner is now a celebration feast of whatever beautiful surprises we find in our food box. This week one of our jewels was the most beautiful and freshest potatoes I have ever seen, I used them in a delicious salad with a squeeze of lemon, olive oil, balsamic vinegar, and some other ingredients from the food share (tarragon, garlic chives, and spring onions). It feels good to be supporting a local farm family close to home.

I just started to can (have only made 2 batches of jam














and I like this book:
http://www.amazon.com/Ball-Complete-...6469753&sr=8-1

It has recipes for a ton of things and is very helpful with step by step instructions. There is also a good website someone here directed me to www.canningusa.com it has recipes, supplies, and best of all, videos of exactly what to do.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Should we start another thread soon?

IDeas include:

Weekly or monthly thread, subjects this week etc. Like cooking from scratch thread- this week granola or breakfast?

LEt me know.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Though I am not a giant poster on this thread I like a weekly thread with a focus such as granola or basic red sauce or bread or any of the other ideas we have touched on. It might bring out more opinions and ideas before we move on to the next question/idea.


----------



## spiderdust (Oct 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
Though I am not a giant poster on this thread I like a weekly thread with a focus such as granola or basic red sauce or bread or any of the other ideas we have touched on. It might bring out more opinions and ideas before we move on to the next question/idea.









I agree!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
Though I am not a giant poster on this thread I like a weekly thread with a focus such as granola or basic red sauce or bread or any of the other ideas we have touched on. It might bring out more opinions and ideas before we move on to the next question/idea.









Great,
so far we have covered pizza crust and stuff, bread, costs, and I foget what else.

I will start a new thread and we can talk that out and then someone else or myself can start another thread to keep it going.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

To be continued

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...8#post11735218

click here and discuss breakfast!


----------



## hmkrueger (Jun 14, 2006)

Aha! My pizza crust sitch has been solved by the chef at the restaurant we went to last night (small town)...if I do a white/wheat flour for the crust, I need to almost overmix it to compensate for the lower gluten, plus let it rest and punch it down twice. I can't wait to give it a whirl!


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll hang around. My meals consist of spagetti, and cold pasta salad, and pancakes with a mix at the moment, because I need 5 min meals. LOL. (Any more time than that and my 7 month old will be upside down hanging by her toes with my 2 yr old about to tape her mouth shut with duct tape - while my 5 yr old stands by and hits the 2 yr old.)

Its fun. Really.


----------



## proudmamanow (Aug 12, 2003)

lol at transformed! we had our one year old neice visit this weekend so I can relate, albeit very briefly!
but I want to sign up for this...this is a lot of what I am trying to do to be more frugal right now!


----------



## proudmamanow (Aug 12, 2003)

I should add that finally, with dd1 being 3, I feel like I might be able to consider getting back into canning! pre-kids I was a major canner....those were the days!


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

I have no idea what I made for dinner tonight.










I had sauteed a mess of chard, onion, yellow squash together a couple days ago, but we never ate it, so, I took that. Then I added some of the leftover spaghetti sauce (which has carrots, zucchini, a bit of browned sausage, some fennel, and, of course, tomatoes). And I put some mozzarella cheese on that and heated it all together.

I guess it's sort of an eggplantless "Ratatouille Parmagiana". DD and I actually liked it (DH is working late and will eat leftover Chicken Pierre














.

In the great tradition of my family, I will never be able to make it exactly the same again.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

:


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katheek77* 
In the great tradition of my family, I will never be able to make it exactly the same again.









I do that too!! Also my MIL does the same thing. My DH loves that because he says its different everytime. My mother can make the meals the exact same way even if you blindfolded her and tied her hands behind her back.


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

I am loving this thread. One thing I want to do soon is find some other scratch cookers in my area who might want to get together and cook up a bunch of things from scratch together. You know, make up a big old batch of pastas one day, bread another day, soups and pasta sauces another day, etc. Collective kitchens!

Whole foods from scratch, yum.


----------



## stephm2002 (Nov 4, 2006)

subbing!


----------



## IntuitiveJamie (Jun 24, 2006)

I finally made chicken nuggets from scratch for the first time. And they were soo yummy! I din't make enough to freeze this time, but you bet I will next time.
Recipe for Chix nuggets:
Cut up raw chix into nuggets
Marinate for 1/2 hour in Olive oil, crushed garlic and black pepper
Roll into homemade herb breadcrumbs
Bake at 350 degrees until done

I don't know if it was the marinating or the homemade breadcrumbs or both, but I really enjoyed them and so does ds. Hooray!

Also this weekend I managed to make zuchinni bread- 1 to eat now and 1 for the freezer.

Last night we had tacos with local, organic beef, shredded cheese (shredded by my hand), homemade salsa and tortillas (not homemade yet) and organic local tomatoes. It was such a good easy meal that felt really good to serve my family. It wasn't 100% made from scratch, but it was all local and organic and some homemade, therefore it felt really nice to serve it to my family. It felt like a lot of love was in it b/c of the carefully chosen ingredients. This might not be the right place to post this, but I'm going to anyways.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *takebirthback* 
I finally made chicken nuggets from scratch for the first time. And they were soo yummy! I din't make enough to freeze this time, but you bet I will next time.
Recipe for Chix nuggets:
Cut up raw chix into nuggets
Marinate for 1/2 hour in Olive oil, crushed garlic and black pepper
Roll into homemade herb breadcrumbs
Bake at 350 degrees until done

I don't know if it was the marinating or the homemade breadcrumbs or both, but I really enjoyed them and so does ds. Hooray!

Also this weekend I managed to make zuchinni bread- 1 to eat now and 1 for the freezer.

Last night we had tacos with local, organic beef, shredded cheese (shredded by my hand), homemade salsa and tortillas (not homemade yet) and organic local tomatoes. It was such a good easy meal that felt really good to serve my family. It wasn't 100% made from scratch, but it was all local and organic and some homemade, therefore it felt really nice to serve it to my family. It felt like a lot of love was in it b/c of the carefully chosen ingredients. This might not be the right place to post this, but I'm going to anyways.


I think its a lot of love too, can I move in with you???

share the salsa recipe!?!







:

I usually for salsa just grab a bunch of stuff from the garden and chop it all up and it usually tastes good so I am wondering how others do this.


----------



## IntuitiveJamie (Jun 24, 2006)

Homemade Salsa-
1 Large can of organic crushed or diced tomatoes (or cut up your own and juice them a good bit, or maybe blend them)
1 small can of diced green chilis (or cut up your own)
1 medium yellow onion
As much diced and crushed garlic as you like
sea salt or kosher salt to taste
Fresh cilantro chopped up- I don't know the amount, I use a lot. I'd say about 1/2-1 cup
1-2 limes squeezed for juice

If you like you can add corn and blackbeans.

This recipe works best made ahead by about a day. Sitting in the fridge overnight really marries all the flavors and lets the cilantro really get it's flavor throughout.

This salsa can obviously be made semi homemade or fully homemade as suggested in the directions. It is really good. It's so fresh and totally tastes like summer. I love it. I did recently make enough to freeze and it seemed to work well. I'm already into the freezer stash.


----------



## Merf (Mar 19, 2008)

Those nuggets sound good. I'll have to try those sometime. We had ground beef stroganoff tonight. The ground beef, onions and garlic were all from local sources. I did use a can of Amy's og Cream soup since I didn't start soon enough to make my own. It seems to take FOREVER to thicken up. I've never tried to make sour cream, so that was from a carton also. The beets and fennel we had as a side were from our CSA. We had sprouts in our salad from the local farmer's market. I have the seeds to start sprouts but have never gotten around to it. It sounds fairly easy though.


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

Sour cream can be made by taking a few tbsp of butter milk with live cultures, and mixing it with cream. Let it sit on your counter for a day or two until thick. If you use whipping cream then it's creme freish, otherwise use 18% cereal cream. You also make buttermilk this way using just regular milk and the buttermilk with cultures.

I am making things for the freezer for winter. I pulled spinach from the garden and I'm making the stuffing for vegan spanikopita's, which I will assemble and bake tomorrow. Then freeze and vacume seal for winter storage. I am also starting to make a stash of frozen hashbrowns with the potatoes that are coming from the garden.

I have decided to vacume seal freezable dishes from produce that comes from the garden. Those that can be frozen of course. Fall will bring vegan perogies and vegan cabbage rolls. I want a good stash of pre-made meals this winter.

I am waiting on my tortilla press purchase. I can't wait. I never thought about making home made frozen chicken nuggets. Great idea.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

cjr, by vegan perogies you mean perogies with no eggs or dairy, right? Could I get the recipe for the dough, if that's the case? I'd like to try to convert it to gf, also. We've been missing perogies like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## ewp11100 (Oct 16, 2003)

How do I freeze pizza crust? I can usually get 2 XL pizzas from my recipe. I would like to freeze one. Can I just freeze the dough in a ziploc bag? I could par bake one but being so big I'm not sure what I would put it in. I could 1/2 the recipe but I would like to have it waiting in the freezer for a "what the heak happened to meal planning" night.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjr* 
I am waiting on my tortilla press purchase.

They are pretty inexpensive. DH picked up It pays for itself pretty quick as well.


----------



## Merf (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjr* 
Sour cream can be made by taking a few tbsp of butter milk with live cultures, and mixing it with cream. Let it sit on your counter for a day or two until thick. If you use whipping cream then it's creme freish, otherwise use 18% cereal cream. You also make buttermilk this way using just regular milk and the buttermilk with cultures.

Thanks for this info! Can the buttermilk be the actual milk left over when making butter, or does it have to be the thicker product from the store?


----------



## homefrontgirl (Oct 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewp11100* 
How do I freeze pizza crust? I can usually get 2 XL pizzas from my recipe. I would like to freeze one. Can I just freeze the dough in a ziploc bag? I could par bake one but being so big I'm not sure what I would put it in. I could 1/2 the recipe but I would like to have it waiting in the freezer for a "what the heak happened to meal planning" night.

I usually just roll out the dough and put it in the freezer on a baking sheet and then wrap it really well in foil. When I need pizza, I just unwrap, top and bake as usual (450 degrees for 20 minutes). HTH.


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:

Thanks for this info! Can the buttermilk be the actual milk left over when making butter, or does it have to be the thicker product from the store?
It has to be the buttermilk from the store with the active buttermilk culture in it. It's pretty cheap and there ingredient list is pretty small. Or if you can find organic buttermilk I would go that route. You can also just buy the buttermilk culture and culture your own buttermilk, which is just the milk mixed with the culture sitting at room temperature for two days.


----------



## texasmommatotwo (Oct 18, 2007)

homemade buttermilk recipe

homemade sour cream recipe


----------



## joy2bmom (Aug 3, 2006)

:







:


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Its pizza night tonight!







: I am making Chicken Ceaser pizza for DH and I.

1 chicken breast grilled and chopped up
a pizza dough
zella
ceasar dressing- either fresh or bottled. ( I have leftover dressing, thus the pizza idea)

I also serve a salad on the side with it. Very yummy and fills you quickly because of the chicken so always leftovers for the next day.

I made this one time over the Thanksgiving holiday when family was in town at my ILs. Several months later I got a call out of the blue from my 15 yr old nephew in Ohio. He wanted to know how to make this pizza for him and his friends. I guess he and another friend do not like "red" pizzas as they said. I half expected to get a call from this friend's mother within a few days so she could make it for him! This was not the first time I have gotten a call about a dish I have prepared. A lot of times I dont have a recipe so I have to really think about how to do it.


----------



## MaddieMay (Jul 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ewp11100* 
How do I freeze pizza crust? I can usually get 2 XL pizzas from my recipe. I would like to freeze one. Can I just freeze the dough in a ziploc bag? I could par bake one but being so big I'm not sure what I would put it in. I could 1/2 the recipe but I would like to have it waiting in the freezer for a "what the heak happened to meal planning" night.

I usually make pizza crust two at a time on weekends. I go through the entire process, including rising. Instead of rolling it out and making a pizza, I freeze. I just take each ball of dough, wrap it (plastic wrap or whatever), place both in a Ziploc and freeze. Oh, I put a lot of flour on the outside of the ball so it makes it easier to remove from the wrap.

When I'm ready to use, I set it out until it thaws. Then I roll it out and if I have time, I leave it sit a bit. (If I don't have time, I just make it.) When I'm ready, I just pile on the sauce and toppings and pop it in the oven. It's super easy and I'm wondering why in the world I ever bought a premade crust!

Amy-the Chicken Cesar pizza sounds yummy! That's on my list to try next.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm doing semi-hawaiian pizza tonight.

Ham, pineapple on half of it (DH doesn't like pineapple), homemade bbq sauce left over from last night, and mozzarella. Will throw a salad together on the side.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Tonight's menu:

Roast chicken with herb butter
Giblet gravy
Smashed potatoes
Leftover Cucumbers w/Butter-Cream sauce.

Somewhere, a cardiologist is crying.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Wanted: Couscous recipes

DH is not into Middle Eastern foods, generally (if it doesn't LOOK Middle Eastern, I can sometimes get away with it). Can I use it like maybe a polenta or just throw some spaghetti sauce in with it, or whatnot? Of course, if you have a super-duper couscous recipe, I'd love if you'd share


----------



## Bad Horse (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katheek77* 
Tonight's menu:

Roast chicken with herb butter
Giblet gravy
Smashed potatoes
Leftover Cucumbers w/Butter-Cream sauce.

Somewhere, a cardiologist is crying.









Sounds great, though!

As far as couscous, the texture isn't like polenta at all, really, so I personally think it sounds kinda ick with just a sauce over it. I don't have a recipe for it, it's actually been a long time since I've thought to buy it. I should do that at some point.


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:

cjr, by vegan perogies you mean perogies with no eggs or dairy, right? Could I get the recipe for the dough, if that's the case? I'd like to try to convert it to gf, also. We've been missing perogies like there's no tomorrow.
I have found a recipie for vegan samosa's. The dough is the same, except with an egg added in when it's for perogies. I was going to experiment at first, but then I though the vegan samosa's sounded better with more flavor.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katheek77* 
Wanted: Couscous recipes

DH is not into Middle Eastern foods, generally (if it doesn't LOOK Middle Eastern, I can sometimes get away with it). Can I use it like maybe a polenta or just throw some spaghetti sauce in with it, or whatnot? Of course, if you have a super-duper couscous recipe, I'd love if you'd share









We sometimes have couscous for a quick side dish. I saute up some minced garlic in olive oil, and then throw in some herbs - chopped parsley, oregano, maybe dried basil, maybe some dill... Then I saute the couscous quickly with the fragrant oil, add some vegetable broth, salt and pepper, and let it sit covered to absorb the liquid. I think it's a little fluffier if I stir it once or twice while it's absorbing, but it's totally not necessary.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maddy123* 
Re: yellow squash

One of my very favorite soups uses yellow squash--the Golden Cheddar cheese soup from the Moosewood Cooks at home cookbook. (You also need potatoes, carrot, onions, milk, cheddar cheese and the spice turmeric and that 's about it.) I can find the recipe if you are interested. It's

I'm a little late seeing this, but I would LOVE that recipe. It sounds delicious!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dolcedaze* 
I make paninis without one, and just use two of my cast iron pans. I heat both pans up, the sandwich goes on my bigger one with a griddle side, and then I press the bottom of the other one on top. It works perfectly!







:

This is brilliant. Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Merf (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katheek77* 
Tonight's menu:

Roast chicken with herb butter
Giblet gravy
Smashed potatoes
Leftover Cucumbers w/Butter-Cream sauce.

Somewhere, a cardiologist is crying.









:

How did you make the butter-cream sauce? This sounds like something my hubby would love.


----------



## hmkrueger (Jun 14, 2006)

We really enjoy couscous or Israeli couscous (which is a little more noodle-like balls of couscous) with sauteed garlic in olive oil, veggie broth, then with added diced red onion, cuke, bell pepper, and tomato, fresh mint and parsley, lemon juice, salt and pepper. You can serve warm or cold.

Couscous with tomato sauce is decent...

It's also good as all kinds of pilaf with veggies, dried fruit, nuts, curry, etc. I can dig up some recipes if you're interested!

We had a nice visit w/ my Mom over the weekend and I made a pasta salad w/ green beans, cherry tomatoes, herbs, champagne vinaigrette...veggie soup and tabbouleh, and then hummus to eat with the leftover tabbouleh and pita. We also went out to eat twice! Once at the local awesome restaurant, and we got carryout very-fresh-Mex. Mmmmmmmmmm! I'm reheating leftover wilted spinach quesadilla with pico right now.

Tonight I'm going to my first Slow Food convivium meeting and bringing...something scratch. Brown bread and BBQ baked beans? Homemade crackers and some kind of spread? Onion pan bread w/ salsa? Brownies? Banana something?


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Bannana bread would be good for the slow food meeting but I whip it up pretty quick it seems so I dont know if that is slow...but I wait until the bannanas are rotting before using them and that can be a slow process since a lot of times my family just eats them all before hand!


----------



## ewp11100 (Oct 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Bannana bread would be good for the slow food meeting but I whip it up pretty quick it seems so I dont know if that is slow...but I wait until the bannanas are rotting before using them and that can be a slow process since a lot of times my family just eats them all before hand!

nak
i have a banana bag in the freezer. when ever i have one bad one i take the peel off and throw it in. also if someone only eats 1/2 a banana i throw that in too, till i have enough to make bread with


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

I don't even peel the banana's. I just throw the really ripe ones in the freezer as is. No freezer burn as they are already in their own great little wrapper.


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

Anyone has a lower fat zucchini bread recipe? I have two large zucchini's from a friends garden that I'd like to make some bread from. Also, can you freeze zucchini? Someone said I could shred it and freeze it. And, I also have 3 giant cucumbers that we need to eat. Anyone have any ideas what to do with them? I usually just eat the little ones sliced up with some low fat italian dressing on them, but these things are monsters!







:


----------



## Merf (Mar 19, 2008)

You can freeze zucchini. I had a LOT the one year we had a garden. I shredded it and froze it in 2 cup portions as that is what my bread recipe called for. When it thawed, it was watery but worked just fine.


----------



## Merf (Mar 19, 2008)

We had blender batter pancakes for breakfast. Yum. They were made for soaked, freshly ground (in the blender) flour so they were healthy too. I also added freshly ground flax seed. I'm trying to get it in our diet every day somehow.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Merf* 

How did you make the butter-cream sauce? This sounds like something my hubby would love.


This is the recipe I used...
About 1 lb cucumbers (peeled if waxed)
2 T butter
1/2 C chopped onion
black pepper
1/2 C sweet cream
Lots of dill (that's what the recipe says - seriously).

Cut cukes in half lengthwise and coop out seeds. Cut into 3/4 in chuncks. Place butter in skillet over med heat. When it melts, add onion and cook until onion softens, about 5 mins. Do not let onion brown. Add the cukes and cook, stirring, for about 5 minutes or until the cukes are tender. Add pepper and salt.
Turn the heat to low, then stir in the cream and a good handfull of dill. Stir until well blended, then serve, garnished with more dill.

Tonight's menu:
*Picnic at Home*
Chicken salad (that'll kill the roast chicken from Saturday)
Homemade baked beans
Homemade potato salad (haven't decided on traditional vs. german...need to make up my mind)
Homemade wheat bread (I love King Arthur's recipes...)
Lemonade (from the stash...I'm trying to use up anything in glass first, since that will be hardest to move).

Nothing exotic or tasty, but







:

Bread, chick salad are done. Baked beans are baking now.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

So yesterday my SIL invaded with dn. Liz and Isobel my niece played all day which was good because they just put BIL on a plane for China. He is covering the olympics. But will be gone for a month. We took a walk to the farmers market a block away. As I was getting our weekly peaches and blueberries, the vendor said he had overripe or bruised peaches for $2. So I said to SIL, lets make a pie!! The vendor gave me two big bunches of them for $2 plus our peaches the kids eat. We made 2 peach pies with homemade crust etc. I made the crusts, SIL cut up and skinned the peaches, and DH rolled out the crusts and made up the pie with the fruit and pie stuff I made up of lemon juice, tapioca, and sugar.







: YUM!


----------



## Merf (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you, Kathee!


----------



## Maddy123 (Aug 14, 2006)

Here is the soup recipe that uses yellow summer squash. It's a delicious soup with a wonderful orange-y color.

Golden Cheddar cheese soup (adapted from Moosewood Cooks at Home)

4-5 *smallish* servings . I usually add extra potatoes and stock to boost the serving size. Or you can double everything.

1 cup chopped onions (I use one onion).
2 tablespoons olive or vegetable oil
2 medium potatoes, thinly sliced (don't need to peel)
1 medium carrot, thinly sliced
1 medium yellow summer squash, thinly sliced
½ teaspoon ground black pepper (or to taste)
big pinch of turmeric
2 cups veggie stock or water (I substitute chicken stock&#8230;gasp...)
1 cup milk or buttermilk
1 cup grated sharp cheddar cheese (I use a bit more)

minced fresh scallions, chives, or parsley for garnish (optional; I skip)

Saute the onions in the oil for about 5 minutes in a large saucepan until the onions begin to soften. Stir in potatoes, carrots, squash, pepper and turmeric. Add stock or water and simmer covered for 15 to 20 minutes until the veggies are soft.

Stir in the milk or buttermilk and the cheese. Puree the soup (I use stick blender and leave it a bit chunky) in a blender or food processor. Reheat gently and add salt to taste. Garnish with scallions, chives, etc. if you desire.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 28, 2006)

Ooh, yum! Thanks! Now I have tomorrow's dinner!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

oh shoot, I wish that recipe was posted last week, I could not figure out what to do with that yellow sqaush!

I am making gazpacho this week with some extra veggies piling up plus it will be almost 100 degrees.

I was delivered 2 gallons of milk due up by tues







: so I am using those gallons right now. Then my parents left for out of town yesterday so I have an extra gallon of skim milk. Other than some pudding, any ideas to use up some milk??


----------



## darkblue0729 (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hey Mama!* 
Anyone has a lower fat zucchini bread recipe? I have two large zucchini's from a friends garden that I'd like to make some bread from. Also, can you freeze zucchini? Someone said I could shred it and freeze it. And, I also have 3 giant cucumbers that we need to eat. Anyone have any ideas what to do with them? I usually just eat the little ones sliced up with some low fat italian dressing on them, but these things are monsters!







:

I am not sure if this is what you are looking for, but I use a recipe that is a personal favorite and just sub out the oil for homemade applesauce, I got the recipe from my MIL and we really enjoy it.

2 cups sugar
1 cup vegetable oil (I use applesauce instead)
3 eggs
2 teaspoons vanilla
2 cups shredded zucchini
1/2 cup applesauce
1/3 cup orange juice
3 cups flour
2 teaspoons baking soda
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
3/4 teaspoon nutmeg
1 1/2 teaspoons cinnamon
1 cup chopped walnuts

Preheat oven to 350*.
In large bowl, mix sugar, oil (subbed in applesauce), eggs, and vanilla.
Beat until well blended.
Add zucchini, applesauce and orange juice; stir well.
Combine flour with next 5 ingredients.
Add to zucchini mixture; stir well.
Add nuts; stir gently to combine.
Pour into 2 greased and floured 9in loaf pans.
Bake for 60-70 minutes; till toothpick comes out clean.
1Let cool in pans 10 minutes.
1Remove from pans and let cool completely...if your family can wait that long, I usually end up slicing some warm with butter...MMMMMM!!!!


----------



## MaddieMay (Jul 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
I was delivered 2 gallons of milk due up by tues








: so I am using those gallons right now. Then my parents left for out of town yesterday so I have an extra gallon of skim milk. Other than some pudding, any ideas to use up some milk??

Whenever I need to use up milk, I use my recipes like mashed potatoes, creamed chicken and chicken tetrazzini, they always use up a lot of milk.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
oh shoot, I wish that recipe was posted last week, I could not figure out what to do with that yellow sqaush!

I am making gazpacho this week with some extra veggies piling up plus it will be almost 100 degrees.

I was delivered 2 gallons of milk due up by tues







: so I am using those gallons right now. Then my parents left for out of town yesterday so I have an extra gallon of skim milk. Other than some pudding, any ideas to use up some milk??


Crock pot yogurt, homemade cottage cheese, and I haven't tried this Chilled Cucumber Garlic Soup, but it uses cucumbers AND milk (and lots of yogurt)....

I know you said no pudding, but I have a crock pot rice pudding recipe that uses 8 cups of milk...it'd be good if you're going to a picnic or something...(there must be 12 servings, at least, in it).

You can also freeze milk...


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Crock pot yogurt? You can make yogurt in a crockpot?







: I'm guessing on the "warm" setting?
I never would have thought of that. I was praying there was an easier way than buying a yogurt maker or getting a gas hookup. My oven is useless for low settings.


----------



## Surfacing (Jul 19, 2005)

:


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Busy making refried beans, but wanted to give this a bump.


----------



## elephantmargaret (May 13, 2006)

I am so proud tonight! We had friends over and I did pizza from scratch-the sauce, the crust everything! And used up stuff from the garden instead of getting mushrooms etc for my friend who doesn't eat meat. I also used up some sausage patties from the freezer. Total cost-less than $7 for 5 of us. I divied up the crust into personal pizzas and pre baked them some and then everyone topped their own. I had never made crust or sauce before. They were so good. And it was easy (I have a 2 year old and a 4 month old so things have to be easy).


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elephantmargaret* 
I am so proud tonight! We had friends over and I did pizza from scratch-the sauce, the crust everything! And used up stuff from the garden instead of getting mushrooms etc for my friend who doesn't eat meat. I also used up some sausage patties from the freezer. Total cost-less than $7 for 5 of us. I divied up the crust into personal pizzas and pre baked them some and then everyone topped their own. I had never made crust or sauce before. They were so good. And it was easy (I have a 2 year old and a 4 month old so things have to be easy).

We made homemade pizza tonight too - it was my mom's birthday and she requested it. We did the same thing as you basically - used all the produce we had laying around and I also used some mozzarella I had bought on sale and frozen.

I have the *best* tomato sauce recipe - today I used a bunch of different types of tomatoes from my garden, my grandfather's garden, and my CSA box. You can use ANY kind of tomatoes for this - I've even used cherry tomatoes before - just left them whole and tossed them in.

Take a large pan - like a lasagna pan or jelly-roll pan (it must have sides, but lower sides are best) - and coat with olive oil. Slice tomatoes in half, scoop out seeds (doesn't have to be perfect - I run my finger down the cavities to remove most of the seeds) and place pulpy-side up in the pan. Only make one layer. Over the tops of the tomatoes sprinkle finely chopped onion and garlic. I add in peppers - sweet or hot - sometimes too. Sprinkle with salt and more olive oil. Take whatever herbs you like (today I used the STALKS from basil I had leftover from pesto, and a couple stalks of fresh oregano). Put the herbs in WHOLE so you can remove them later. Place in a 325 oven and slowly roast for about an hour

When you remove it from the over the tomato skins will easily slip off. I use a pair of tongs to remove the skins. Remove the now-dead-and-brown stalks of herbs. You can leave the sauce chunky or puree it. It is SOOO good and has the best flavor. I usually make two pans at once though, because it does cook down a lot.


----------



## Merf (Mar 19, 2008)

That sauce sounds good! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
Crock pot yogurt? .


http://myblessedhome.blogspot.com/20...ke-yogurt.html


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maddy123* 
Here is the soup recipe that uses yellow summer squash. It's a delicious soup with a wonderful orange-y color.

Golden Cheddar cheese soup (adapted from Moosewood Cooks at Home)

4-5 *smallish* servings . I usually add extra potatoes and stock to boost the serving size. Or you can double everything.

1 cup chopped onions (I use one onion).
2 tablespoons olive or vegetable oil
2 medium potatoes, thinly sliced (don't need to peel)
1 medium carrot, thinly sliced
1 medium yellow summer squash, thinly sliced
½ teaspoon ground black pepper (or to taste)
big pinch of turmeric
2 cups veggie stock or water (I substitute chicken stock&#8230;gasp...)
1 cup milk or buttermilk
1 cup grated sharp cheddar cheese (I use a bit more)

minced fresh scallions, chives, or parsley for garnish (optional; I skip)

Saute the onions in the oil for about 5 minutes in a large saucepan until the onions begin to soften. Stir in potatoes, carrots, squash, pepper and turmeric. Add stock or water and simmer covered for 15 to 20 minutes until the veggies are soft.

Stir in the milk or buttermilk and the cheese. Puree the soup (I use stick blender and leave it a bit chunky) in a blender or food processor. Reheat gently and add salt to taste. Garnish with scallions, chives, etc. if you desire.


Just what I came to get THANKS!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elephantmargaret* 
I am so proud tonight! We had friends over and I did pizza from scratch-the sauce, the crust everything! And used up stuff from the garden instead of getting mushrooms etc for my friend who doesn't eat meat. I also used up some sausage patties from the freezer. Total cost-less than $7 for 5 of us. I divied up the crust into personal pizzas and pre baked them some and then everyone topped their own. I had never made crust or sauce before. They were so good. And it was easy (I have a 2 year old and a 4 month old so things have to be easy).

You go GIRL! This is what this thread is all about!







: and next time, invite me!


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

So, um...When are you going to start the Cooking from Scratch: Baked Goods thread.

Just asking.







:

I made Lebkuchen (sp?) today...it's a spiced cookie made with rye flour and honey. Yummy!







:

I went to the Food coop and whole foods today, and splurged on some fancy-shmancies I don't normally buy...capers, roasted red peppers, 6 (or 7?) different cheeses, kalamata olives...I got a cookbook out of the library yesterday, and there are a ton of things I'm dying to try....and we've been doing so well with eating our stores that I need to spice things up a bit (one can only eat baked beans and rice so many times before you start fantasizing about stuffed chicken breasts and tapenades).


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

I came across this on the net, and DD and I are munching on them constantly this week...I just picked up a half peck of green beans at the farmer's market, and I'm doing most of them up this way to snack on through the week.

2 lb green beans, snipped/trimmed
1T extra virgin olive oil
1t sea salt.

Toss green beans with olive oil and salt. Place in large casserole pan. Cook at 400 degrees for 20-30 minutes, stirring half way through. You can drain them if you like, but, I don't bother

These are sooooooo good. Seriously. DD and I are eating them like candy.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katheek77* 
http://myblessedhome.blogspot.com/20...ke-yogurt.html

Thanks for that.


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Oh I am soooo going to try that cheese soup recipe!!







: tonight we had fajiltas that were so yummy. Homemade peach pie from my crate of peaches that I had for dessert. This is the second pie I've made in the last week, my thigh's so do not agree!!!!

I had started making my bread on Sunday, and got half way through the ingredients when I realized I didn't have any honey.







: So I substituted molasses, and it didn't turn out half bad! If anyone, I was the one who didn't much care for it, the girls and the daycare kids loved it!


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

I've got Patchwork Vegetarian Chili going in the crockpot.

Basically, I throw anything that could conceivably belong in a chili into it.







(I needed to use up some fresh tomatoes and some pintos I'd soaked, so, chili it is). I may make some cornbread-type thing later; we'll see.

What's a good "brunch" food? I don't really "do" brunch, so, I don't know what's traditional or usual. Preferably something I can make today (or at least assemble today and then pop in the oven tomorrow), and that will keep for two hours (it's a potluck after service tomorrow).


----------



## macytoedt (Nov 17, 2004)

Quiche for a brunch would be my pick......i usually cheat and do my crust in the food processor (it's super fast). you could do that part in advance too. you can put ham in it if you are a meat eater but usually i put anything like kale, mushrooms or green peppers in, just saute them a few minutes to sweat them. throw in herbs from the garden at the end...

if i do the crust right in the food processor before, i don't even need to clean it, you can put in the shreeder blade and shred the cheese, then i'll put in the egg and milk, pulse it and pour into the crust with the veggies and cheese. it just cuts down on dirty dishes...

i think quiche is good room temp so you don't have to make it hot again...or serve it out of the fridge, plus it's good protein and most kids will eat eggs.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

I thought about a crustless quiche (I have a decided inability to make pastry crusts).

Ended up going with a zucchini bread. Baked them up last night. Two, actually, and I still have about 5 cups of shredded zucchini.









Right now, I'm making some whole wheat Italian bread. We'll have the leftover chili and some bread for dinner. We're going to be eating chili for a while. LOL.


----------



## homefrontgirl (Oct 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katheek77* 
I came across this on the net, and DD and I are munching on them constantly this week...I just picked up a half peck of green beans at the farmer's market, and I'm doing most of them up this way to snack on through the week.

2 lb green beans, snipped/trimmed
1T extra virgin olive oil
1t sea salt.

Toss green beans with olive oil and salt. Place in large casserole pan. Cook at 400 degrees for 20-30 minutes, stirring half way through. You can drain them if you like, but, I don't bother

These are sooooooo good. Seriously. DD and I are eating them like candy.

We're going to try these tonight with calzones. Since I'll have the oven on that hot anyway and I picked up so many green beans at the farmer's market today. They look good.


----------



## audsma (Apr 21, 2005)

Subbing. I love this thread! I have been cooking from scratch more and more. This week I'm getting ready to try my second homemade pasta recipe (only a rolling pin required, since I don't have a pasta roller.) We'll see how it goes. I love to make things from scratch, but am finding that I need to pace myself as my pregnancy draws to a close, since I usually reach exhaustion or famished hunger prior to completing the meal/baking task.


----------



## Merf (Mar 19, 2008)

Let us know how the pasta making goes and share the recipe! I've never tried it before, but would like to someday.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

I may have outdone myself today, if I do say so myself.

Chocolate Almond Layered Cheesecake.

A chocolate cookie crumb crust
A layer of chocolate cheesecake
A layer of almond cheesecake
A glaze of chocolate-almond.

Good gracious, it smells and looks good (8 hours of freakin' chill time, so, it can't be busted into yet).

Made it for DH coming home tonight (he's been gone for two weeks).


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

I've done homemade pasta before (no machine, so, generally things like lasagna or egg noodles or fettucine). Are you using an egg recipe or a hot water recipe? Or something with vegetables? (Just curious). I've never done spinach or tomato pasta, and I kind of want to find out from someone if it's worth it.


----------



## Merf (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katheek77* 
I may have outdone myself today, if I do say so myself.

Chocolate Almond Layered Cheesecake.

A chocolate cookie crumb crust
A layer of chocolate cheesecake
A layer of almond cheesecake
A glaze of chocolate-almond.

Good gracious, it smells and looks good (8 hours of freakin' chill time, so, it can't be busted into yet).

Made it for DH coming home tonight (he's been gone for two weeks).

Want to come make one for us too?!


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Merf* 
Want to come make one for us too?!
















Sure! I am one of those pathetic people who loves to bake to pass the time and it relaxes me. Especially complicated cheesecakes.







: So, since DH has been gone, and we're counting down the hours until his arrival today (seriously, my DD keeps going "Dada home today"), I felt an involved baking project was in order. When DH was deployed to Iraq I baked, oh, I don't know, probably 12 hours out of every weekend. LOL. Then I'd wrap everything up and ship it over for him and his team (I always had to send at least 7 of everything) - most things got over in surprisingly decent condition. He'd barter for things with my baked goods.









I want to do some black and whites now that I have corn syrup (needed it for the glaze), but, I think DH will be home before then, and I'm going to need to get dinner going. You haven't lived until you've had a fresh black and white. Seriously.

The cheesecake, btw, apparently has 655 calories and 46.5 grams of fat per slice. Holy guacamole!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Thankfully I just Kathlee's recipe, think of all the calories I didnt consume. Thankfully you do not live locally!







:

I have made spinach pasta before. With the recipe, if you use frozen spinach, defrost and drain the liquid and grind thru the food processor or finely chop and add more salt to the recipe. Its really yummy!


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Subscribing









ETA ~ I wanted to post this link to a blog I discovered yesterday. It's A Year of CrockPotting and the majority of the recipes are from scratch or can be adapted easily.


----------



## textbookcase (May 31, 2007)

Subbing!


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

Moved from Frugality and Finances to Nutrition and Good Eating...

Dar


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

We picked blueberries the other day and the ones MAggie didnt chow down, are now going into a pie! We also bought a vat of peaches and we are making 2 more pies of that as well. I figure my block party will love them!


----------



## audsma (Apr 21, 2005)

I didn't love my pasta, which was egg based, so will try another recipe and let you all know what it was if I liked it.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
There has been so many threads about saving money by cooking from scratch or not. I want to start a tribe so we can share ideas, how to stock your pantry or fridge etc for scratch cooking and what to invest in.

Keep in mind a few of us are true scratch cookers and there are others that are getting there. We are not here to flame or judge or say thats not true scratch cooking and point fingers. Example- some of us grow our own tomatoes and can them at the harvest for sauce later on. Others buy canned tomatoes to make sauce either on sale at Aldi or buy the organic at whole foods for $3. So there is a huge variety of people to share ideas about scratch cooking.

Whether you do this because you love to cook (me), save money (me), are trying to decrease your footprint, (me), or you just want to learn, come join us!


wow, i haven't checked this forum in a while...i'm subbing.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm subbing!









I try hard to cook most things from scratch, but will admit to sometimes using a shortcut or two.









Tonight we are having veggie enchiladas and it's going to be the first time I've made tortillas in a few years. I'm excited! I'm online now searching for a good enchilada sauce recipe. Yuuumm.


----------



## Maddy123 (Aug 14, 2006)

I can't recall if anyone has mentioned this or not, but I wanted to mention the book _Artisan Bread in Five Minutes a Day_. (I have no connection with the book--have just been enjoying it.) Hope this link works:
http://www.amazon.com/Artisan-Bread-...9673771&sr=8-1

I checked it out from the library, but am planning on buying my own copy. The basic premise is that you hand mix one of their basic doughs and the dough stays in the fridge for a couple weeks. When you want bread, you take out a hunk of dough, let it rise and bake it. The "five minutes a day" part refers to the very simple mixing of the dough that you do initially. It's a no-knead, very flexible dough. I have only had the book a couple weeks, but have had good success with their (very fast) method.


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

Phew!
I finally read all the pages!

I didn't see the cracker recipe. Was one posted or did I miss it?
I NEED a cracker recipe desperately. A Graham cracker & saltine. The DC love crackers!

Thanks for the Bread book recs. ladies.

Another question,
We are dairy free and was wondering if I can make soy yogurt the same way you make yogurt from cows milk?
We eat lots of soy yogurt.


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

I almost forgot..

I wanted to throw out a couple recipes.

Hillbilly house wife has a wonderful & simple, Apple Pie recipe

http://www.hillbillyhousewife.com/applepie.htm

and an easy pie crust

http://www.hillbillyhousewife.com/easypiecrust.htm

I make this a couple times a month. The first time I made it with Dumpster dived Granny Smiths







:

Tonight we are having Indian Lentils over Rice

4 C cooked rice
1 C. raw green lentils, rinsed
4 C water
3 C Vegetable broth ( I have a recipe for broth if anyone is interested)
3 TBS. olive oil
2 ribs celery, diced
1/2 onion, diced
1 red bell, diced
1 bunch Spinach, chopped
1 Tbs Curry powder
1/4 C flour
1/3 C tomato paste
salt to taste

Soak the lentils in 4 C water for 1 hour or over night
Drain and rinse
In large pot, add lentils and veg broth. Bring to a boil, reduce heat to low, cover, and simmer 45 min. or until lentils are tender, stirring frequently
In saucepan, saute celery, onion, & bell pepper in oil until tender. Reduce heat.
On reduced heat, add spinach, curry, flour, & tomato paste. Saute for 2 more min.
Add sauted veg mixture to cooked lentils
Bring to a boil, reduce heat to low, & simmer 5 minutes stirring frequently.
add salt to taste
serve over rice


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maddy123* 
I can't recall if anyone has mentioned this or not, but I wanted to mention the book _Artisan Bread in Five Minutes a Day_. (I have no connection with the book--have just been enjoying it.) Hope this link works:
http://www.amazon.com/Artisan-Bread-...9673771&sr=8-1

I checked it out from the library, but am planning on buying my own copy. The basic premise is that you hand mix one of their basic doughs and the dough stays in the fridge for a couple weeks. When you want bread, you take out a hunk of dough, let it rise and bake it. The "five minutes a day" part refers to the very simple mixing of the dough that you do initially. It's a no-knead, very flexible dough. I have only had the book a couple weeks, but have had good success with their (very fast) method.

I checked it out, read it, agree, and never got to mixing together the dough plus it was a billion degrees here. So since it is a book I would use, I ordered off of amazon along w hannamontana live for dd and it should be here today.

DH had been after me for months to bake our own bread after the prices spiked so high.


----------



## Maddy123 (Aug 14, 2006)

Report back after you've had a chance to try the book (Artisan Bread in 5 Minutes a Day)!







I would love to hear if others have had good results. It's worked well for me, but I've only tried the basic dough so far. I have made regular (round, peasant-style) loaves and wonderful baguettes from it. (Amy, just put on that Hanna Montana Live cd and bake away ...







)

There's a youtube video that shows the authors mixing the dough on a local news show:






Also there are some errors in the book also in terms of measurements. The corrections are at their website at http://www.artisanbreadinfive.com/

I'm planning to go back thru the book when I get it and fix the errors. It seems like some pretty significant errors, looking at the list. But overall, I'm very impressed and having fun making bread w/o fussing over it at all.


----------



## Merf (Mar 19, 2008)

So far, I haven't found a bread dough that CAN'T sit in the fridge for at least 24 hours. I often do that, so I can split up the bread making process in to two days, and time the baking to be done so that we can have warm bread with a meal. The only dough I've kept longer than that, is on for rolls that says it can be kept for up to 5 days in the fridge. I don't know how to tell what gives the dough "keeping power" and am afraid to experiment and waste my time and money.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm so subbing to this thread!!







:


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

subbity sub!


----------



## macytoedt (Nov 17, 2004)

i got the artisan bread book last week and finally can report really nice results. usually i make pizza dough on the weekends and freeze. them when i know we are going to have pizza i defrost the dough in the fridge all day. i tried the dough from the book last night so it was nice to just pull it out and shape it and have pizza. the crust was really good.

thanks for telling me about the errors, i need to go through the book. the only thing is i don't get as many loaves as the recipe says i should....i'll keep working on it.

i also have been using a cast iron pan with the lid to cook the bread loaf in the oven because i don't have a pizza peel.

i tried the naan, that's a great way to have fresh bread in a few minutes. i had no idea you could cook dough in a pan on the stove. i took some to a potluck and it was all gone!

i have a second fridge downstairs so i have been keeping the dough there and not taking up so much space in the upstairs fridge. 13 cups of flour is almost 5 lbs of flour if you double the master recipe!


----------



## Maddy123 (Aug 14, 2006)

macytoedt, I know what you mean about the portion sizes. I think my loaves were bigger than they called for in the book. "Grapefruit" sized ( like the book sometimes mentions) is kinda small? Not sure.

Their basic dough recipe is good. I will have to try making naan.


----------



## ewp11100 (Oct 16, 2003)

I just made these granola bars:
http://www.joyfulabode.com/2008/04/1...in-these-bars/

They are very good but VERY sweet! I only added 1/2 the honey and they are still too sweet. I'll definatly reduce the sugar further next time.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I had a similar recipe and a change I tried with luck was to use all the honey but substitute unsweetened coconut shreds for the brown sugar. This way I could say no processed sugar which makes me happy even if I am still adding honey.

My kids liked it.


----------



## lolo'smom (Dec 30, 2006)

subbing...

i found a free copy of the artisan bread recepie on splendid table: http://splendidtable.publicradio.org...veminute.shtml

i have a question for those who bake this bread!! can i just put it into a regular loaf pan?


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lolo'smom* 
subbing...

i found a free copy of the artisan bread recepie on splendid table: http://splendidtable.publicradio.org...veminute.shtml

i have a question for those who bake this bread!! can i just put it into a regular loaf pan?

Yes, we have put the dough in a loaf pan and it turns out fine. We also use the dough for pizza as well and its really a good dough.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2007)

subbing here too







:

I love to cook from scratch! I am playing with bread baking - unfortunately we eat too much of if when it is fresh baked! I also love to make soups in the winter, and pretty much try to back all of our goodies. Saves money and is so much better for you (plus it is a fun family activity).


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

*bump*

I bought a half bushel of apples today. Did up 8 half pints of apple butter, will do some applesauce and more apple butter tomorrow (DD is at Grammy's). Also did ten pounds of tomatoes up into crushed tomatoes. And blanched and bagged (for the freezer) 5 lbs of green beans...have another five to do tomorrow.


----------



## orangekoolaid (May 21, 2006)

http://www.voanews.com/english/Ameri...9-24-voa42.cfm

saw this today


----------



## ILuvMyBaby (Feb 24, 2004)

i just wanted to add that my son is on a GFCF diet and I was going crazy looking for recipes. I just came in here and found so many he can have







Thanks ladies...I am so overwhelmed and this is what I needed


----------



## ILuvMyBaby (Feb 24, 2004)

i just wanted to bump up this website. it is so so cool.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CooktoSave* 
What type of flour are you using?

I usually start with a pastry flour then a combination of 60% bread flour and 40% whole wheat, I grind the wheat berries at home.

Also, don't forget to oil the dough before the first rise.

Then at the second rise roll it in a little flour so it isn't sticky anymore.

After the second rise, if the bread is too fluffy, poke holes in it and lightly brush with olive oil. This is a good time to add seasonings as well.

You will get something that resembles a foccacia. I have a picture of it here: www.cooktosave.com/assemblylinetomato.html

The site is non-commercial. Just a bunch of Assembly Line Recipes and Food Storage Articles.

hth,
Jen


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

I've had the Artisan Bread book for a couple weeks now, and loooove it! Check out my blog, I have a post on the book, and the author even posted to my blog!! Weird!

I've been making our own bread for quite some time now, but this just streamlines it for me!

I'm looking for some good hearty thick soup/stews for the colder months coming up, can anyone share their tried and true recipes??







:


----------



## orangekoolaid (May 21, 2006)

anyone have a good squash soup recipe? (butternut). I have tried 2 different ones and they've tasted horribly!


----------



## chirp (Feb 9, 2008)

sub







:

i currently make my own bread, do some canning (also crushed tomatoes along with fruit...apple butter sounds delicious!) and some freezing (also string beans this year, as well as fruit whenever i can find it.

everything i cook is from scratch, pretty much.

the other day when I was saying to my mom how folks still ate my dishes up even though they were vegetarian...and she said "That's because you actually cook. No one really does that anymore. There is convenience everything these days."

i took it as the lovely compliment it was intended to be.


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

This is a family favorite stew.

Three sisters stew
From Feeding the whole family

* 1 cup dried pinto or kidney beans, soaked*
* 3 cups water
* 2 cloves garlic
* 2 teaspoons dried oregano
* 1 teaspoon cumin seeds
* 1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
* 1 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil or ghee (clarified butter)
* 1 medium onion, chopped
* 1 1/2 teaspoons sea salt
* 2-3 cloves garlic, minced
* 2-3 cups winter squash, cut in chunks
* 14-oz tomatoes, chopped with juice
* 1 tablespoon chili powder
* 1 1/2 cups fresh or frozen corn

Garnish

* 8-10 tablespoons grated cheese

Drain soaking water off beans. Place beans, water, and garlic in a pot and bring to a boil. Cover and simmer until beans are tender (50-60 minutes), or pressure-cook with 2 cups water (30-40 minutes).

In large pot, quickly dry-toast oregano, cumin seeds, and cinnamon for about 30 seconds. Add oil, onion, salt, and garlic; sauté until onions are soft. Add squash, tomatoes, and chili powder and cook about 20 minutes, until squash is soft. Add some water if mixture seems dry. Add cooked beans and corn; simmer until corn is tender. Season to taste. Serve hot and garnish with grated cheese if desired.

Preparation time: 70 minutes

Serves 6 to 8


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

another yummy soup!

White bean & Kale soup
Found in "Peggy's kitchen"

2 cups kale, finely chopped
1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil
2 large cloves garlic
3 cups cooked cannelloni beans
2 1/2 cups stock
1 tablespoon tomato paste
4 fresh sage leaves
1 teaspoon sea salt
black pepper, freshly ground
1-2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
cheese, freshly grated

Wash kale, remove stems from leaves. Roll up leaves and cut in thin ribbons. Set aside. In a soup pot, heat olive oil and briefly sauté garlic. Add about half the cooked beans and part of the stock. Purée remainder of beans and stock in blender, along with tomato paste and sage. Stir puréed beans into soup. Add salt and pepper to taste. Mix kale into soup and simmer until kale has wilted (10 to 15 minutes). Add lemon juice and enough water to give soup the desired consistency. Season to taste. Serve topped with grated cheese.

Preparation: 30 minutes

Makes 3-4 servings


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

I need to add this recipe.
We have just started eating meat, every know and then, after being vegetarians for several years. Last week I decide to go out and buy a roast (on sale) and make this very very easy & yummy crock pot recipe.

French Dip Roast Beef

*3 1/2-4 lbs boneless chuck roast
* 1/2 cup soy sauce
* 1 C stock (beef or veggie)
* 1 bay leaf
* 3-4 peppercorns
* 1 teaspoon dried rosemary, crushed
* 1 teaspoon dried thyme
* 1 teaspoon garlic powder
* 12 of your favorite homemade rolls

Place roast in a 5-quart slow cooker.
Combine soy sauce and next 6 ingredients.
Pour over roast.
Add water to slow cooker until roast is almost covered.
Cook, covered, on LOW for 7 hours or until very tender.
Remove roast, reserving broth.
You may shred roast with a fork and serve on rolls with the broth on the side.
Very yummy with a slice of Mozzarella cheese and sauteed green pepper & onions!
Make sure to use the broth for dipping sauce!

We had left overs for lunch the next day too!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2007)

Question for you all!

Do you make your own snack type foods as well? If so what do you make and how often do you make it (do you have some sort of schedule)? We often eat air popped popcorn which is easy to whip up, but sometimes it is nice to have cheese and crackers, crackers with hummus etc. I'd love to keep some snacky type foods around (crackers, granola bars, cookies etc) for the convenience of having something ready to grab but I also don't want to have to bake/cook this stuff every day. No one in my house will eat things like muffins so that is out.

Thanks!


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

We eat lots of fresh fruit and veggies with sunflower butter.
Homemade granola and dried fruits.
Crackers are a staple here but I have yet to find a good recipe for those.
We make out own popsicles
stove top popcorn
lots of fresh bread and jam or bread and butter

Heres the recipe I use to make Granola
super simple and very tasty!

3 cups dry oatmeal
1/2 cup butter or butter alternative
1/2 cup honey or maple syrup
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup each nuts and dried fruit

First melt the butter in a 3-quart saucepan over medium heat. Add the honey and salt. Heat the honey briefly with the butter and then add the oatmeal. Stir it up nicely. Turn the mixture onto an ungreased cookie sheet, the kind with shallow sides; a large 9 by 13-inch pan works well too. Spread the granola out evenly and bake it at 375° for 10 minutes. It should be a toasty brown. Now remove it from the oven and allow it to cool and crisp up right there in the pan. Store it in a clean coffee can or sealed canister. Add the nuts and dried fruit, if you are using them, when the granola is cool.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sydnee* 
I've had the Artisan Bread book for a couple weeks now, and loooove it! Check out my blog, I have a post on the book, and the author even posted to my blog!! Weird!

I've been making our own bread for quite some time now, but this just streamlines it for me!

I'm looking for some good hearty thick soup/stews for the colder months coming up, can anyone share their tried and true recipes??







:

I LOVE that book!! I got the idea from another MDC mama as usual!!!!







:

DH makes up the dough and we even use it for pizza. Now that he has made a few doughs, he has tweaked it to our liking. Like anything, its fun to play with it for a while.

As far as stew, how about chicken dumplings as well?? Its freezes very good too!

*For chicken and Dumplings:*

I make it w chicken breasts just for sake of easy but some use whole chickens.

I cut up the chicken into chunks, bread it w some flour(mixed w salt pepper a bit of seasonings). Then brown it in some olive oil on low to mid heat. After browning it lightly I put the chicken aside and add a cup of finely chopped onion, celery, and carrot to the pan. Add a bit more oil and fry it until the onion is slightly browned. Add 8 oz of sliced up mushrooms. Sautee them and then add a 1/2 cup of flour to the mixture. Then add 3 cups of stock or water. Mix into a nice sauce adding spices that your family will enjoy. Then add the chicken back in and cover and cook on low until chicken is cooked thru.

For dumplings- I make from scratch w flour, baking powder and milk and butter. I add some greens to it to see them in the pot.
Take a half stick or less of butter, melt in a small pot. Add 1 cup of milk.
After butter melts, add flour mixture of
2 cups flour
1 T baking powder
1 t salt
a samll handful of green herbs for flavor/texture
Mix into a dough, let cool a bit and roll out. Cut up dumpling and put on top of chicken mixture. Cover and let them cook. Serve after.

Remember- this recipe makes lots of dumplings! I put the greens so I make sure that my family also eats the meat and not just the dumplings!!

For freezing- I will divide the batch in half before adding the dumplings. Freeze half like it is (after cooling). When its time in a few weeks to eat the other half, defrost and make fresh dumplings (takes 5 minutes). When the chicken mixture is simmering, add the dumplings and done!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangekoolaid* 
anyone have a good squash soup recipe? (butternut). I have tried 2 different ones and they've tasted horribly!

And again, I got this from another MDC mama and it might be on this thread way back in the beginning....
It is soooo yummy, you might eat the whole pot yourself.

*Golden Cheddar cheese soup w yellow squash*
(adapted from Moosewood Cooks at Home)

4-5 *smallish* servings . I usually add extra potatoes and stock to boost the serving size. Or you can double everything.

1 cup chopped onions (I use one onion).
2 tablespoons olive or vegetable oil
2 medium potatoes, thinly sliced (don't need to peel)
1 medium carrot, thinly sliced
1 medium yellow summer squash, thinly sliced
½ teaspoon ground black pepper (or to taste)
big pinch of turmeric
2 cups veggie stock or water (I substitute chicken stock&#8230;gasp...)
1 cup milk or buttermilk
1 cup grated sharp cheddar cheese (I use a bit more)

minced fresh scallions, chives, or parsley for garnish (optional; I skip)

Saute the onions in the oil for about 5 minutes in a large saucepan until the onions begin to soften. Stir in potatoes, carrots, squash, pepper and turmeric. Add stock or water and simmer covered for 15 to 20 minutes until the veggies are soft.

Stir in the milk or buttermilk and the cheese. Puree the soup (I use stick blender and leave it a bit chunky) in a blender or food processor. Reheat gently and add salt to taste. Garnish with scallions, chives, etc. if you desire.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
sub







:

i currently make my own bread, do some canning (also crushed tomatoes along with fruit...apple butter sounds delicious!) and some freezing (also string beans this year, as well as fruit whenever i can find it.

everything i cook is from scratch, pretty much.

*the other day when I was saying to my mom how folks still ate my dishes up even though they were vegetarian...and she said "That's because you actually cook. No one really does that anymore. There is convenience everything these days."*
i took it as the lovely compliment it was intended to be.










I have also heard this before and I did the same as you did. Do you live by me? I would LOVE to have you cook veggie for me!


----------



## nadia105 (Jul 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
sub







:

i currently make my own bread, do some canning (also crushed tomatoes along with fruit...apple butter sounds delicious!) and some freezing (also string beans this year, as well as fruit whenever i can find it.

everything i cook is from scratch, pretty much.

the other day when I was saying to my mom how folks still ate my dishes up even though they were vegetarian...and she said "That's because you actually cook. No one really does that anymore. There is convenience everything these days."

i took it as the lovely compliment it was intended to be.









I'd love some great veggie recipes if you'd like to share! We eat meat, but not much lately since it is expensive (the non hormone laced stuff anyways!)


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi Mamas,
I'm just subbing so I can come back and read. I really need some guidance in this area, as I'm not an "intuitive" cook, but I really want to increase my repertoire and not feel so depressed when I think about going grocery shopping and making dinner.









Looking forward to learning from you all!


----------



## siobhang (Oct 23, 2005)

oh, can I join!

Today we made chicken broth from scratch from a left over roast chicken/veg in the fridge about to go off - made about 12 or so cups of chicken broth which we use A LOT.

I also made whole wheat bread in my bread machine -and threw in some flax meal I bought (it was on sale and I had been meaning to get some to experiment with) - and the bread was fantastic. It was so freakin' easy to make, so much cheaper than good whole wheat bread normally costs ($4 for the loaves without HFCS!), and absolutely yummy.

I make my own tomato sauce from whole fresh tomatoes when I have a ton from our CSA or neighbor's garden (want my own garden - perhaps next year) but otherwise tend to make them from a can b/c buying fresh tomatoes out of season is so much more expensive than canned.

DH makes roasts a lot in the winter - we love roasts b/c you can use the left overs in so many ways - stock, cottage or shepards pie, casserole, sandwich meat, etc.

Oh, and microwave jam is fantastic. I don't buy jam from the store any more.

On my list of things to try:

* sourdough breads
* yogurt


----------



## mama2be11 (Mar 31, 2008)

:

Just wondering what everyone does when a recipe calls for cream of chicken or cream of mushroom soup. I have so many recipes that call for it but want to be able to substitute it with a made from scratch version. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

I make a cream sauce with butter, flour and milk. For instance, when I make a hotdish that calls for cream of mushroom soup, I take 3-4 Tbl of butter, melt, add 3-4 Tbl flour, add one crushed garlic clove, and add milk until it's the right consistency. So easy!


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

subbing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *josybear* 
i want to learn to make cheese. animal, vegetable, miracle got me all excited about it.

Oh, I love that book.

If you do cheesemaking, please post the results!

I have a ton of tomatoes in my freezer , and some still ripening in cardboard boxes -- I was too busy canning applesauce as they came ripe.

My big inspiration for tomatoes this year is that I want to oven roast those tomatoes with a little olive oil and seasonings, puree them into sauce, and then freeze the sauce in muffin tins. THen we can take a puck or two out when we need pizza sauce, and more for pasta sauce or chili.

Last year, I canned tomato sauce in pint or quart jars, but it kept going bad in the fridge. Hope this works more efficiently.


----------



## Carlyn (Jun 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2be11* 







:

Just wondering what everyone does when a recipe calls for cream of chicken or cream of mushroom soup. I have so many recipes that call for it but want to be able to substitute it with a made from scratch version. Any suggestions?

For a close equivalent to a can of cream of something, melt 2 T. butter. Add 1 T. flour and 1/4 t. salt and stir it around til it's bubbly. Add 1 c. milk. That's the easy recipe! But you also want flavour in there. So, saute some onion/garlic/celery/mushroom with the butter. Add different herbs or spices (experiment to find what you like). You could use sage, thyme, curry powder, parsley, etc. I never buy canned cream ofs, just make my own white sauce, and use seasonings that I think would go well with what I am making.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sydnee* 
I make a cream sauce with butter, flour and milk. For instance, when I make a hotdish that calls for cream of mushroom soup, I take 3-4 Tbl of butter, melt, add 3-4 Tbl flour, add one crushed garlic clove, and add milk until it's the right consistency. So easy!

This is what I do. It also cuts down on the salt etc in recipes. Its a fraction of the price as throwing in a can of soup.


----------



## mama2be11 (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sydnee* 
I make a cream sauce with butter, flour and milk. For instance, when I make a hotdish that calls for cream of mushroom soup, I take 3-4 Tbl of butter, melt, add 3-4 Tbl flour, add one crushed garlic clove, and add milk until it's the right consistency. So easy!

This is a great idea! I will have to try this next time instead of using a canned soup.


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

It tastes great with soy milk and non dairy butter.


----------



## hmkrueger (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello! I used to post on this thread a lot in July and then....

I've been a scratch cooking and baking fool lately, and the fam is happy! So hello, and I'm back in business!


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sydnee* 
I make a cream sauce with butter, flour and milk. For instance, when I make a hotdish that calls for cream of mushroom soup, I take 3-4 Tbl of butter, melt, add 3-4 Tbl flour, add one crushed garlic clove, and add milk until it's the right consistency. So easy!

so do you think you could freeze this for later use?


----------



## DogMomforNow (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aubergine68* 
subbing

Oh, I love that book.

If you do cheesemaking, please post the results!

I have a ton of tomatoes in my freezer , and some still ripening in cardboard boxes -- I was too busy canning applesauce as they came ripe.

My big inspiration for tomatoes this year is that I want to oven roast those tomatoes with a little olive oil and seasonings, puree them into sauce, and then freeze the sauce in muffin tins. THen we can take a puck or two out when we need pizza sauce, and more for pasta sauce or chili.

Last year, I canned tomato sauce in pint or quart jars, but it kept going bad in the fridge. Hope this works more efficiently.

I did it! (Also inspired by Animal, Vegetable, Miracle)

I got the beginner's kit from New England Cheesemaking Co. (from the book) and made my own mozzarella - it was awesome! The whole process was really fun too - I don't have kiddos, but I think it would be something really fun to do with them. I got raw milk from my farmer's market, so I've yet to try it with regular milk.

I say go for it


----------



## happyhippimama (Apr 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ILuvMyBaby* 
i just wanted to bump up this website. it is so so cool. http://www.cooktosave.com/assemblylinetomato.html

WOW. I love this thread!! This is just the boost I needed to get moving. I had lots of desire to cook like this, but not a lot of know-how. Thanks. SUBBING.

Also, This is one AWSOME!!! website!!


----------



## hmkrueger (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happyhippimama* 
WOW. I love this thread!! This is just the boost I needed to get moving. I had lots of desire to cook like this, but not a lot of know-how. Thanks. SUBBING.

Also, This is one AWSOME!!! website!!


happyhippimama, our kids are almost all the same ages! I don't know if you noticed at the beginning of the thread that it's for all kinds of scratch cooking, which I appreciate. I love the fact that you could be milling your own grains all the way to just NOT eating out and making stuff from a stocked pantry.


----------



## arelyn (Mar 24, 2006)

subbing and then I have to make dinner!

I've been cooking a lot from scratch since DH was diagnosed with celiac disease years ago (before he was DH). It's been a snowballing process. It started with our wedding cake and other sweets to making our own bread to the world beyond bread products. This year we've really started canning (before I just did a little jam for fun) and making paneer (a simple Indian cheese) mostly under the influence of Animal, Vegetable, Miracle.

It's an awome book!!


----------



## hmkrueger (Jun 14, 2006)

Many of you probably already know about this blog, but I was excited to see she's posting new entries again, so thought I'd pass it along. Don't forget to check out the archives!!!

http://veganlunchbox.blogspot.com/


----------



## happyhippimama (Apr 11, 2007)

wanted to make sure htis thread did not get lost. I just love it.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Mmmm.

I made imitation Popeyes Chicken Tenders last night. I was feeling lazy, and the organic chicken tenders were on sale, so I bought a couple packages, made the coating, and deep fried them. Made ccreamy coleslaw with the cabbage and carrots from our CSA, and an apple crisp using the apples from the CSA. We did use store-bought ranch, but, it was a looooong day.

Not the healthiest meal ever, but TASTY.

I'm either doing a bbq chicken pizza tonight or scraping together a "bits and pieces" buffet....I'm not sure I have enough leftovers to do that, so I may round it out with sandwiches.

Cream cheese is on sale this week, and i have coupons, so, I'm def. picking some of that up and making some bagels this weekend.







:


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

I cooked up a batch of oven-roasted tomato sauce last weekend (from tomatoes I'd stuck in the freezer). Made a huge batch of chili, ate some, froze the rest. I'm taking over a couple dishes of it to help my sister stock her freezer --she's due with twins any moment now.

She has requested that I make some Broccoli Chicken Divan next, a comfort food from our childhood. The version that we ate was made with canned cream of chicken soup, something I don't cook with anymore. I'm thinking of making the white sauce substitute for canned soup from earlier in this thread, but am not sure if it would freeze as well?

ETA Katheek77, Your dinner sounds very yummy. My kids only dream that they are getting something so tasty for dinner tonight! I have never made my own coleslaw. We OD'd on those storebought bags of coleslaw a couple years back. I should try serving homemade to get back into it.

I also have some roasted pumpkin from a freebie I got after Halloween that I need to puree and freeze in muffin batch sized portions.


----------



## Surfacing (Jul 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aubergine68* 
I also have some roasted pumpkin from a freebie I got after Halloween that I need to puree and freeze in muffin batch sized portions.

What a great idea!


----------



## hmkrueger (Jun 14, 2006)

Saying hi with a bump!

Ystdy I had a banner afternoon in the kitchen -- homey white bread (that's the name of the recipe, giggle), vegan vanilla cookies, cocoa banana muffins, and yummy lentil soup. I love leftovers!


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Oooh. Cocoa Banana muffins...Can I have the recipe?

I have to brag:

Cream cheese is on sale here, and I have coupons, so, I bought a ton of cream cheese. That spurred DH to ask if I'd make a cheesecake, and requested "Can you do an orange one"

Huh. Well, I don't have any orange cheese cake recipes, but I found a recipe in one of my cooking magazine for Layered Lemon Raspberry Cheesecake. I transformed it.

It only used 1/2 C of Raspberry puree, in the bottom layer, so, I figured I could leave that out. I kept the bottom layer the same, minus the raspberry, so it's basically a vanilla layer.

In the crust, I subbed orange peel for lemon peel.

For the top layer, where lemon peel was called for, I used orange peel. Where lemon juice was indicated, fresh squeezed OJ. I also added 1/4 t orange extract because it didn't smell *quite* orange-y enough to me.

It's GOOOD if I do say so myself. And I now have a new recipe: Creamsicle Cheesecake (DH very happily exclaimed, "It tastes just like a creamsicle!", hence the name.


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

I need to reread this thread and get more involved. My cooking has been almost non-existant lately.

Any good tips for keeping with it? I get so overwhelmed with everything else, that I let cooking slide and it is one thing I really enjoy. It just takes time and I don't have a lot of that.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Keep it simple. Invest in a crockpot. Learn some really easy standby recipes (ie...pasta with butter, garlic, some cheese, and veggies) and sides. Learn some recipes that you can set up ahead of time, and then pop in the oven/stove/crock (like, a lasagna, or a pot roast or something that you can make up the night before when you have time/help available and put in the fridge overnight). Cook meals that do double duty (ie...a roast chicken becomes chicken soup or chicken salad the next night, pork roast can be heated with bbq sauce and made into pork sandwiches), or in double batches or two similar foods (if you've committed to a lasagna, it doesn't take much more time to also stir up a baked ziti to pop in the freezer).


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

This is a great thread! I hope it stays alive. I'd love to join!

I'm a semi-scratch cooker/baker. I don't buy any convenience foods like frozen meatballs, canned soups or cream-of soups, baking mixes, jams, instant potatoes or the like, etc. I do buy all our bread as well as mac and cheese, spaghetti sauce, canned tomatoes, crackers, salad dressing, pasta, ice cream, pie crusts (pie crusts strictly out of fear LOL!) and pickles. So basically I cook & bake just enough to set me apart from my friends and relatives but not enough to actually claim that I cook from scratch.

I have a couple roadblocks that keep me from cooking 100% from scratch and the first is cost. Although most of the time it's cheaper not to use convenience foods, there are those times like spaghetti sauce where I can either buy a can of Hunt's No Sugar Added for $1.00 or I can buy a couple pounds of tomatoes and herbs for a lot more $$. Same with mac and cheese--a box at Trader Joes is $0.99 but the pasta, cheese, milk, etc., that goes along with making it from scratch would drive it up considerably.

My second roadblock is my garden. It's been a failure 3 years in a row now. Enough said







as it's a sensitive topic for me









So my biggest question is how everyone handles grocery shopping. Do you make a menu plan and a list, or just wing it and stock up with ingredients? I used to plan meals two weeks at a time and make an extensive list sorted by department, but lately I've been just winging it and simply loading my cart up with bags of produce, cuts of meat, rice and pasta, cheeses and flours. I find that I spend less money when I DON'T make a meal plan but it's also a lot harder to make lunch and dinner and things tend to be pretty boring. Do most of you use recipes? I'm terrible at it, I admit that I make almost everything up as I go!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StrawberryFields* 
I have a couple roadblocks that keep me from cooking 100% from scratch and the first is cost. Although most of the time it's cheaper not to use convenience foods, there are those times like spaghetti sauce where I can either buy a can of Hunt's No Sugar Added for $1.00 or I can buy a couple pounds of tomatoes and herbs for a lot more $$. Same with mac and cheese--a box at Trader Joes is $0.99 but the pasta, cheese, milk, etc., that goes along with making it from scratch would drive it up considerably.

So my biggest question is how everyone handles grocery shopping. Do you make a menu plan and a list, or just wing it and stock up with ingredients? I used to plan meals two weeks at a time and make an extensive list sorted by department, but lately I've been just winging it and simply loading my cart up with bags of produce, cuts of meat, rice and pasta, cheeses and flours. I find that I spend less money when I DON'T make a meal plan but it's also a lot harder to make lunch and dinner and things tend to be pretty boring. Do most of you use recipes? I'm terrible at it, I admit that I make almost everything up as I go!

Well if you really plan, this all should not be an issue. Buy canned tomato on sale. I stock up esp if really on sale. Unless its harvest, tomatoes will be $$$$$. I usually get the tomato from the garden but that only goes so long. But, canned tomato, onion, garlic, olive oil and a bit of tomato paste can make a sauce go a long while. Freeze into portions your family would like or can it.
Mac n Cheese. A larger box of elbow macs can be bought on sale. Make a white sauce and add your favorite cheeses in small cubes and melt. Add boiled mac to it. Yummmm. I can make a huge vat of mac n cheese homemade for about $1.50 w my on hand ingredients. And it takes the exact same time and is much yummier. Adults and kiddies alike love it.
Or just make what you need and its a fraction of the cost and much better for you and better tasting.
We have about 2 dozen or so meals I make all the time. About a dozen more I can make as well that are made occasionally or by request.

I keep a large selection of staples on hand or raw ingredients and base ingredients. I also shop the sales for stocking up on things that can keep in the pantry we know we will use. To give you an idea I have:

25 lbs of choco chips in the pantry
40 lbs of flour
15 lbs of various nuts and dried fruits
4 canned tomato
2 pastes
4 different canned asian veggies
about 5 different pastas
4 different rices
popping corn
5 gallons of veggie oil
5 gallons of olive oil
several different vinagars
wine
juices
6 pack of smaller tomato juice bought on sale for various recipes
15 lbs of sugar (3 different types)
condensed milk
organic canned pumpkin from Trader Joes

As far as making up as you go- if it works, great! So many things were invented either by mistake or need. I have made many new recipes by just needing a weird ingredient or substituting and changing a dish for the better or all together different. I usually just follow a recipe to the exact once and then I change it, tweak it to fix it to my or my family's taste.


----------



## macytoedt (Nov 17, 2004)

one thing that makes it easier for me to cook a complete meal is to cook either 2 cups rice, or a pot of potatoes or cook beans first. (i also try to do this type of stuff on sunday so i will have the base of a dinner already done.

I do this before i even know what i'm going to make....after the rice is made i use it with the beans (or canned if your in a hurry) or if i started soup i can add the rice to the soup or keep the rice until the next day because day old rice is better for stir fry.

basically by the time i know what i want to make i will use either the rice, beans or potatoes in the dish and they will be done so the cooking time for the dish is alot shorter. does that make sense?

i also soak beans then freeze them. before i cook dinner i take out the frozen soaked beans and cook them first because they always take an hour. i freeze at least two cups because i'll use them in a recipe then have the cooked beans for something else like a soup or buritto for dd lunch.

even if i don't end up using any of it, i'll have cooked rice, beans or potatoes for anything i need.

i always have a soup on the back burner so any of those can go in....i can also scoop out enough potatoes to make dd mashed potatoes and not have to commit to making a hugh pile.

we are also veggies so most of our meals consist of various ways or making beans and rice.

every time i use my crock pot even on low my beans get cooked to mush....i have not figured out how to not do this yet so my crock pot it put up for now...

sometimes i cook rice in the oven so it's not taking up any space on the stove top

http://kitchen-parade-veggieventure....ustrateds.html

i would like to buy a rice cooker but can't find one that's not aluminum and totally expensive so if anyone knows a brand let me know.

i've also been using the no knead recipe for bread and it's the best bread with the least amount of hands on time.

HTH, it definitely helps to hear everyones short cuts for cooking from scratch. really it is just a little more of your thought process to know what you need to do.....

macy


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

Bread questions for you ladies.

Ive been baking all of our own bread for about 6 months now. Its starting to wear on me







My ILs always get me some type of household gift for Christmas







and this year I think im going to tell them to get me a bread machine. Which one should I suggest? I need one with the most hands off time.

Im also needing a good sandwich bread recipe. Still haven't found a keeper.

And last question, how do you all store your bread? I usually just wrap it in a towel and set it in a basket. If we don't eat it all in 2 days, it goes stale. We usually do eat it in 2 days. but Ive noticed that by the second day, its a tad hard & dry and not great for sandwiches.


----------



## macytoedt (Nov 17, 2004)

beansricerevolt,

do you have a food processor? i have a Cuisinart and i use the sandwich bread recipe in the book that came with it....it's all white but i've used some WW in it too.

http://www.cuisinart.com/recipes/rec...?recipe_id=337

you knead the dough in the processor and it take ALOT less time. with a good knife you can get great slices.....just thought i'd put that out there...

i have no bread machine, between doing bread this way and the no-knead i can keep up with what we need, but i do buy bread (and that is SO painfull) if we have been out of town for the weekend.

here is the no knead link in case you want to see it...

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/11/08/dining/081mrex.html

i'll start the dough before i go to bed at ~10 then when i get home at 3, turn it out and let it rest for 2 hours you can have bread at 6 for dinner...i cook this one in my cast iron dutch oven so it comes out like a crusty boule...

HTH

macy


----------



## dvons (Aug 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beansricerevolt* 
Bread questions for you ladies.

Ive been baking all of our own bread for about 6 months now. Its starting to wear on me







My ILs always get me some type of household gift for Christmas







and this year I think im going to tell them to get me a bread machine. Which one should I suggest? I need one with the most hands off time.

Im also needing a good sandwich bread recipe. Still haven't found a keeper.

And last question, how do you all store your bread? I usually just wrap it in a towel and set it in a basket. If we don't eat it all in 2 days, it goes stale. We usually do eat it in 2 days. but Ive noticed that by the second day, its a tad hard & dry and not great for sandwiches.

For Bread Machines I have a Breadman that makes true horizontal loaves. I actually got mine when Amazon had it at its "Deal of the Day" sort of thing and I had a Gift Certificate but my MIL has seen them at the thrift store. My mom came to spend a week with us and ended up buying one when she went home. I keep my bread in the fridge in a breadbag. For me it seems to last longer (not that it does anyway if it is cooking when DH is home, he'll eat whole loaves at a time.)

HTH.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Found a GREAT homemade hamburger bun recipe for the breadmaker.

_1 1/4 cups milk, slightly warmed
1 beaten egg
2 tablespoons butter
1/4 cup white sugar
3/4 teaspoon salt
3 3/4 cups bread flour
1 1/4 teaspoons active dry yeast

Directions
1Place all ingredients in pan of bread machine according to manufacturer's directions.
2Select dough setting.
3When cycle is complete, turn out onto floured surface.
4Cut dough in half and roll each half out to a 1" thick circle.
5Cut each half into six 3 1/2" rounds with inverted glass as a cutter.
6Place on greased baking sheet far apart and brush with melted butter.
7Cover and let rise until doubled, about one hour.
8Bake at 350° for 9 minutes.
9Note: Oven temperatures vary so check after 9 minutes to see if done. Some reviewers baked these anywhere from 12 to 30 minutes_.

I increased the yeast to 2 t, and subbed in 1 C whole wheat flour for a cup of the white (I plan to see how much I can increase the WW by 1/4 each time). I will also start decreasing the sugar (they were really sweet - good, but sweet). I let mine bake for about 15-16 minutes. They were REALLY good.


----------



## hmkrueger (Jun 14, 2006)

Kathee -- ages ago, in Nov, you asked for the cocoa banana muffin recipe? I'll PM you! Sorry it's taken me so long!

I'm so pleased this thread popped up again.


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beansricerevolt* 
Bread questions for you ladies.

Ive been baking all of our own bread for about 6 months now. Its starting to wear on me







My ILs always get me some type of household gift for Christmas







and this year I think im going to tell them to get me a bread machine. Which one should I suggest? I need one with the most hands off time.

Im also needing a good sandwich bread recipe. Still haven't found a keeper.

And last question, how do you all store your bread? I usually just wrap it in a towel and set it in a basket. If we don't eat it all in 2 days, it goes stale. We usually do eat it in 2 days. but Ive noticed that by the second day, its a tad hard & dry and not great for sandwiches.

i have the Panasonic Bread Bakery. I love it, but I never ever use it. (thank goodness it was a thrift store find). I thought I would, but now that I have bread baking down I just find it easier and more relaxing to make it by hand.

Today I am working on a lot of things from scratch. I need to make a batch of spaghetti sauce, bagles for breakfast tomorrow, and some kind of dessert for the week. I'm thinking chocolate chip brownies!


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

just a quick note, I'm subbing and I'm wondering how do you store your home made bread? I usually make one loaf per day and we eat it, so storage isn't a problem, but I'd like to make a lot and store it....?


----------



## hmkrueger (Jun 14, 2006)

carmel23 -- I have been grudgingly using plastic zip top bags sometimes, or if it's a partial loaf, one of my little biscuit tins. I am planning to check out this cash & carry grocery store that also stocks some commercial grade kitchen stuff -- I'm thinking a bakery display case might be overkill, but perhaps I can find some larger containers, preferably not plastic.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

On the topic of bread storage, has anyone tried a bread box? My gran and aunt used to swear by their bread boxes for keeping their bread fresh- refused to refrigerate their bread and never put them in plastic. If it's made properly, it should keep the bread "fresh" (good enough for sandwiches) for a good 3 or 4 days, from what I recall. You'd need a good quality bread box though, I think.
They used to wrap their bread in a dish towel then gently wrap it in wax paper (and reused the wax paper for the next loaf and the next, until it wore out) if they were someplace without a bread box and the bread was good for 2 or 3 days like that.


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
On the topic of bread storage, has anyone tried a bread box? My gran and aunt used to swear by their bread boxes for keeping their bread fresh- refused to refrigerate their bread and never put them in plastic. If it's made properly, it should keep the bread "fresh" (good enough for sandwiches) for a good 3 or 4 days, from what I recall. You'd need a good quality bread box though, I think.
They used to wrap their bread in a dish towel then gently wrap it in wax paper (and reused the wax paper for the next loaf and the next, until it wore out) if they were someplace without a bread box and the bread was good for 2 or 3 days like that.

and *hmkrueger*








Yeah I think this would be ideal, I am hesitant to use plastic bags... but foil doesn't see that great, either. It is pretty humid in our kitchen... I think that a bread box would be the answer but I don't want to buy a spaceholder one and not a functional one, yk?
refridgerating actially makes it go stale faster... and freezing see to be overkill, but might work...


----------



## siobhang (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carmel23* 
refridgerating actially makes it go stale faster

can you explain this? we keep our bread in the fridge.


----------



## emilys_mom1 (Nov 2, 2005)

I store mine in ziplock bag.


----------

